# For WinME Users Only...



## aarhus2004

Hi,

If you began your computing life with Windows Millennium, and have found no reason to 'upgrade' I sympathize - for we are a beleaguered minority of fools - then this thread is for you.

Hardly a day passes in these forums when the help offered herein doesn't include at least one post which makes that foolishness abundantly 'clear'.

First of all you and I know that this thread will inevitably be contaminated by posts from those whose great pleasure it is to deride, to scoff-at and generally inform us of the error of our ways. Let's ignore them. Beware the sheep-like approach of some who will seek, through modest logic, to get the same point across - that we are fools.

I hope this thread, amongst the dross of the cynics and naysayers, will be a place where we can share tips, tricks and our confidence-in and liking-for the operating system, the name of which is pleasing above all others.

A quote, in fact the quote which prompted me to begin this thread:

by Jack Gulley

"These suggestions are for Windows ME, but many apply to other versions of Windows. With these changes a Windows ME system can be made reliable and more stable than a Windows 98/98se system. Please read through this page and links first before making changes, so that you have a clear understanding of what you might need to do. Items should be checked and fixed in the sequence listed. Reboot and check after each change that you chose to make."

here

I, for one, take great pleasure in reading through this page, with its links and carefully itemized and detailed tips. The member who posted it knows who he is for I have forgotten - I believe, if memory serves, he posted it in this forum.

With it I choose to begin a thread which I hope proves agreeable to all WinME users,

Best wishes to we courageous few! :up:


----------



## Stoner

Mornin' aarhus2004 

Although I don't use WinMe, I'll be watching with interest to see what Me users are doing to enhance their OS.
I had WinMe on a laptop. A factory instal. I bought it shortly after Me came out and there was little knowledge of what to tweak to overcome the early problems. The laptop maker (HP) provided Win98se for those that complained ( and I had to be instant about it  ) under warrenty, so I took the easy way out .....


----------



## aarhus2004

You are welcome, Stoner and thanks for sharing that. I can understand the choice you made as being, in the circumstances, very sensible.

I am fond of WinME probably because it is the system I first used and abused (dreadfully) and it's running, I swear, better than it did when I first bought it.

I used System Restore over and over for the first two years because I didn't know much better. But what it did was delay my first format and install and the learning that exercise entailed. I sympathize with those users who have yet to do it - unassisted. It was a frightening prospect - for me anyway. But two or three times of doing it and one realizes that it really is falling-off-a-log stuff.

Here, by the way, is a comprehensive and recent thread on *System Restore*:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=3099598


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi..Used ME a few years back and it worked well..did what I asked it to do..but updated as you do..
If it works for you and does all you need it to do..why change..
I hope all the fellow ME users reply to your post..


----------



## aarhus2004

Thanks blues harp28


----------



## Stoner

Just a friendly Bump 

BTW, on the link you posted, aarhus: LINK
I notice listed problems with Lexmark print drivers.
Dang, I had a cheap Lexmark printer installed on that laptop. 
I now wonder if many of my problems were coming from that issue.


----------



## JohnWill

I've already taken a giant step in making my ME system more reliable, I replaced it with a more reliable Windows version!


----------



## ekim68

Thanks aarhus2004. I'm gonna check out that link and see what's up. I use ME as my main internet machine and general use. I've been pretty happy with it. I use 98se for my 
business and for the studio I have a dual boot winxp-win2000 laptop and I'm currently
building a box for linux. When I first started using ME I scratched my bald head quite a bit,
but tweaked it over time and it runs good. I turn my computer on and off as necessary and generally speaking, it's on about six to eight hours a day.


----------



## bellgamin

JohnWill said:


> I've already taken a giant step in making my ME system more reliable, I replaced it with a more reliable Windows version!


Oh great -- just the kind of off-thread sarcasm that is NOT needed. And by a so-called *moderator* at that. What a jerk! :down:

Since my ME computer is quite old & slow, I did not like the system drag caused by using Restore. Therefore, I disabled it & replaced with Emergency Rescue System. It has saved my bacon numerous times in the past seven years, and is much lighter than the Restore that comes with ME.


----------



## JohnWill

bellgamin said:


> Oh great -- just the kind of off-thread sarcasm that is NOT needed. And by a so-called *moderator* at that. What a jerk! :down:


You need to develop a sense of humor and refrain from the name calling. Please read the forum rules before responding. You really need to develop a thicker skin if you're going to spend any time in the on-line community.


----------



## bellgamin

JohnWill said:


> You need to develop a sense of humor


I have a sense of humor. Drop the sarcasm & say something funny.

The originator of this thread began with the following words...


> I hope this thread, amongst the dross of the cynics and naysayers, will be a place where we can share tips, tricks and our confidence-in and liking-for the operating system, the name of which is pleasing above all others.


It's a shame that a *moderator* (sic) couldn't heed such a simple request.


----------



## bogle

I was fighting the good fight with ME until Feb. of this year. Some sick and twisted part of me misses having to deal with a finicky OS on a day-to-day basis. I really think that ME forced me to learn more about computers and on a certain level I appreciate it for that.


----------



## rameam

I have used Me for years now and wouldn't change. I would like to have XP as a secondary boot just so I could check it out, but can't afford it.

Thanks for the link, aarhus.

Will be watching this thread with great interest.


----------



## anglin_fool

My ME machine has been with me since January 2001. I had so much stuff on it at one time that I just 'cleaned house' by reformatting the hard drive. Thats the only thing I ever did to my computer. Except for that lousy security patch M$ sent out not long ago. TSG fixed that.


----------



## rameam

My ME machine has been with me since January 2001. I had so much stuff on it at one time that I just 'cleaned house' by reformatting the hard drive. Thats the only thing I ever did to my computer. Except for that lousy security patch M$ sent out not long ago. TSG fixed that.

Are you referring to KB891711 or some number like that? If so, how has it been fixed, and is it safe to use it now?


----------



## aarhus2004

To fellow Windows Millennium users - a very happy New Year. To all others, well, just delete the 'very'. 

After a few weeks of "finicky" (thanks* bogle*) behavior, my ME appears to have settled down again. I put it down, in the absence of any better ideas, to a variety of causes. Certainly there was neglect since I became absorbed by 'alien' systems suffering from prolonged neglect. I also, after weeks, nay months of problem-free usage, unchecked KB891711 under the 'Services' tab in Mike Lin's Startup Control Panel. It remains unchecked, but installed, since Windows Updates reveals nothing needed. Then there was the small matter of fever - mine - when I tend to ask more of WinME in a given time than normally would be the case. Applying the impatient spurs to this workhorse foal/filly of the 21st. Century is foolish and unkind. A guarantee of the finicky, the balks, whatever.

Do you use Delindex? Renaissance Man, who has little patience with fools or ignoramuses, produced this most versatile clean-up toy, primarily for WinME, or so I think because he implies that with minor editing it can be made to serve last century's best O/S! It is available still - here:

http://www.burzurq.com/forum/delindex.html

WinME loves it. If you prefer, as I do, to update manually and choose this option for Windows Updates (Control Panel>Automatic Updates) a line of code will have to be nullified otherwise the setting for 'Turn off automatic updating...' will revert to the automatic. This is the line in the delindex.bat Section 1

deltree /y c:\progra~1\window~2\>nul which when nullified reads
::deltree /y c:\progra~1\window~2\>nul

And if you have folders of images other than those in 'My Pictures' then, in order to control the Thumbs.db and its unrestricted growth, an additional line of code is needed. Here is an example (from Section 2):

deltree /y c:\mydocu~1\pictures\thumbs.db

I have long been intrigued by the sensational and specifically that which applies to security concerns for computers. Last October I decided to explore the risks involved. When I purchased WinME and all that essentially accompanied it (Sept.'00) I had no idea of the extent to which we would become bedeviled by these security concerns. I was however, persuaded by a salesperson that a very good investment would be a router. I bought one without having a clue as to what it was to protect me from.

Five years later I have a better idea. And it (the router) is still in-line between my computer and the viscous world beyond! But apart from the router and HijackThis I have no security. I was nervous in the beginning. Today I feel a certain freedom which has grown during the weeks that followed the decision to ditch all the familiar freewares associated with security. But of this more anon. Perhaps I shall ditch the router and HijackThis - Microsoft, so I understand, will no longer concern itself with the security of Windows Millennium as in June this year, thus relieving us of the need to diligently check for updates.

One final note. This freeware (long in its beta phase) offers some goodies as Tweaks:

http://www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm (and it is because of the tweaks that it gets a mention here, its limitations as a registry cleaner are pretty well documented in these forums). See the attached GIF as to how I use the Tweaks.

All the best.:up: And thanks to *bellgamin*,* ramean *and *anglin fool *for the input.

And let us just ignore the scallywags and fools, since, if we engage them, we merely sink to their level.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello - again,

How very pleasant it is to think that the readers of this thread will, for the most part, be fellow users of Windows Millennium.

I came across a great site today chock-a-block full of stuff of interest to anyone using 'our' operating system but I will come back to that.

A question for you. How long does it take your computer to boot into WinME? It maybe revealing.
A simply freeware which will tell you how long - from here:

http://www.blueorbsoft.com/ble/ let us know how long? Oh and while are at that site why not download this simple freeware here:
http://www.blueorbsoft.com ScanDefrag v5.2 as an aid to easy daily maintenance I know of none finer.

******************************************
Do you ever have an inclination to do away with the 'splashy' MS ad which insists on showing itself as you bootup? If so do this:

Unhide All Folders and Files. (In Control Panel>Folder Options>View tab)

Search for MSDOS.SYS

Right-click on it and click-on Properties:
Uncheck Read Only, Click Apply and OK.

Right-click on MSDOS.SYS
Open With Notepad

Under Options and after WinVer=
Add: Logo=0

Save Changes

Change: In Properties
Re-check Read Only, Click Apply and OK.

Restart.

**********************************************
Restart or Shutdown - a Desktop icon for each is a direct way to do either.

Right-click on the Desktop and click-on New & Shortcut. Up will come the Create Shortcut box
In Command line copy and paste this:

C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL.EXE user.exe,exitwindows

Name the shortcut SHUTDOWN or whatever

repeat the exercise only this time in the Command line copy and paste this:

C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE shell32.dll,SHExitWindowsEx 2

name it RESTART or whatever.

**************************************************

Is your system DMA enabled? Although some systems manufactured in 2000 (and possibly later) lack that which is essential to this enablement, many can have it. Read this:

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=642

***************************************************

Does your Control Panel expansion (see Start>Settings>Taskbar and Start Menu>Advanced tab>Check Expand Control Panel) open instantly? If not you can easily make it do so. In my previous post (#16 above) I made mention of the RegSeeker freeware and its Tweaks options. One of them is called Menu Delay (ms) - place a zero in the box OR a simple registry edit will do the same thing (the Registry can be fun inspite of the dire warnings about modifying it). This is the edit:
Start>Run>type regedit>click OK the Registry editor will open. This is the Key you seek:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop

Click on the + alongside HKEY_CURRENT_USER
Click on the + alongside Control Panel
Find Desktop

Click on the 'folder' actually a Key - Desktop and look in the right-hand pane (or window pane). You will see a list of items (under Name) one of which is called MenuShowDelay. In the second column (headed Data) you will find a Value. If that value is "0" you have nothing to change (edit). If it is other right-click on the name and choose Modify. In the line called Value data type 0 and click OK. In the left-hand pane and at the top may be seen Favorites. Click on it. Click on Add to Favorites you should see the word Desktop already for you to select. Click OK and you can return to the Key (Desktop) you have edited (or merely looked at) by selecting this Favorite. 'Bundle' all the keys back into tidiness by clicking on the - and turning them into +. Close the Registry Editor. Go to Start>Settings>move your mouse pointer onto Control Panel and watch it instantly open. Of course the choice of how fast the menus open is yours. If you prefer the more slow just change that "0" to any number of milli-secs.

************************************************************

The link I mentioned at the beginning of this post is here:

http://www.uninets.net/~blaisdel/Millennium.html (it opens slowly on account of Java loading - I think!)

Although he (the author) calls our WinME the third edition of last century's last Windows version he does so with tongue in cheek (diplomatically?) in view of the stubbornness of most of us to move on from the familiar (tried and true).

It is full of the worthwhile for Millennium folk.

Cheers.:up:


----------



## bellgamin

@aarhus- Grrrreat schtuff! Thanks for the tips & excellent downloads.

One of my computers is 233Mhz, 256MB ram, & runs WinMe. Hasn't needed a reformat in >4 years. I thought those folks running WinME on an older box might be interested in security programs which run well under such a set-up. The following are extremely light. That is, not only are they effective but also they use very small Ram while running, AND they also use very little _true_ System Resources (as determined by WindowsKey + PauseKey > Performance Tab > read "System Resources"]...

*Antivirus = DrWeb.
*Antitrojan + anti-spyware + anti-keylogger = A-squared Personal
*System Integrity Scanner (on-demand + at startup) = Watcher (it's free)
*Registry + Startup Monitor = WinPatrol Plus -- protects auto-start menu, selected/sensitive registry items & HOSTS file.
*Script Monitor = Script Defender (it's free. Once SD sets its *hooks* it has zero system impact)


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello *bellgamin*,

I can't seem to stay logged-n to TSG whilst I am creating a post so I will this time be brief - I hate typing!

Thanks for the post. :up: I think you are right in that the older machines and folk using them with ME probably need as much encouragement as any. The links are interesting and I only have experience of A-squared (free version) - I liked it very well.

Do you have any thoughts on routine maintenance?

Cheers.


----------



## bellgamin

aarhus2004 said:


> Do you have any thoughts on routine maintenance?


I use Ace Utilities every day to: (1) find & fix broken shortcuts, (2) keep the registry clean, (3) dump junk files, (4) securely clean up private info, & (5) manage autostart. Ace is safe, fast, & does an excellent job.


----------



## aarhus2004

bellgamin said:


> I use Ace Utilities every day to: (1) find & fix broken shortcuts, (2) keep the registry clean, (3) dump junk files, (4) securely clean up private info, & (5) manage autostart. Ace is safe, fast, & does an excellent job.


Thanks for that, *bellgamin*,

It is very interesting for me to find a user of software which is not freeware. There is so much made in these forums of the latter.

The *Acelogix* website is one of the best of its kind I have seen. I felt the same about *DrWeb*. I shall take advantage of the 30 day trial offer of Acelogix.

I'd like to ask your thoughts, in terms of routine maintenance, as to how you approach the Disk defragmenting or rather how you would approach it if WinME were your only system? This is another area where there is little agreement as to frequency.

I see this morning that MS are to issue yet another Update for WinME with regard to vulnerabilities:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4587434.stm

Cheers, bellgamin.


----------



## bellgamin

aarhus2004 said:


> It is very interesting for me to find a user of software which is not freeware.


I _try_ to use *the best* software I can find. If that needs $$$, sobeit. However, it's also true that the best things in life are often free. For instance, the best anti-spam program I have found (& I have tested several dozen) is Spamihilator.



> I shall take advantage of the 30 day trial offer of Acelogix.


I think you'll like. I've used it for years & it's rigorously maintained. Excellent support is there, too, but I've never needed it.



> I'd like to ask your thoughts, in terms of routine maintenance, as to how you approach the Disk defragmenting or rather how you would approach it if WinME were your only system? This is another area where there is little agreement as to frequency.


I defrag ~every 2 months, using Diskeeper Lite - it's free.

I use two medium-sized hard drives in preference to one huge one. I keep Windows on drive C, together with all programs except those for security (antivirus, antitrojan, etc). I keep all my data files & security programs on drive D. Defrag is needed less often with that set-up because neither drive gets as fragmented as does one huge drive doing the same amount of read/write. Also, wear & tear on either drive is much less than using just one drive.



> I see this morning that MS are to issue yet another Update for WinME with regard to vulnerabilities:


Thanks for the heads-up. I don't keep track of that as closely as I should.

Haoli makahiki hou (Happy New Year)!!!

bellgamin


----------



## aarhus2004

*bellgamin,*

Haoli makahiki hou to you too.

Really appreciate your input in this thread.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello,

The shortcuts I mentioned in Post #17 (those for the Desktop and for Shutdown & Restart) have a connection to the ShellIconCache. This is a hidden system file which manages a computer's icons. It may be viewed by a Search on C:\ (providing you have your Folder Options>View tab>Show hidden files and folders checked/bulleted).

I had long ago read a 'Tip' somewhere that this ShellIconCache could grow and grow in size and that the way to tame it was to delete it; Windows would recreate it on the next boot-up. I did delete it. And thought no more about it. I enjoy creating my own desktop shortcut icons (out of small bmp images) and quite recently wondered why they flicker as boot-up completes before settling down. Being lazy it had taken me a year or more to arrive at the wish to find out if I really had to live with this flicker of the homemades. I began by wondering about the ShellIconCache. I thought I would take a look at it. It was not present. It didn't exist.

I know longer have the flicker since I now have a ShellIconCache. If you want to know more go here:

http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...61a-c0f0-47de-9c5d-7de64377b9b6&lang=en&cr=us

look for the post "Missing ShellIconCache" on the 4th January.

Cheers, ME users.


----------



## hunters

I have 98, ME, 2000, and XP pro OS's and the I find ME the easiest to work with. I have brought my ME to its knees and back again. I like ME because it has no fluff and is forces me to do things for myself. XP is to fluffy and I find things are harder to find. Plus it will do a lot of things for me that I need to do for myself. ME is a great tool to learn on.
Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## aarhus2004

*hunters*

No disagreement - and thanks.:up:


----------



## ekim68

aarhus2004 said:


> *hunters*
> 
> No disagreement and thanks.:up:


Thanks again. I've been busy saving and printing all the stuff on this thread.
As soon as I can, I'm gonna check them all out. Figured out a couple, though, and
again thanks.
My main machine is ME and it treats me fine..


----------



## hunters

Changed my control panel setting!!!!
way cool!!!!


----------



## aarhus2004

*Ward van Wanrooij* was (maybe still is) a student at a university in the Netherlands. In the year prior to the launch of Windows Millennium he created a small tool for taking a quick-look at the hidden files which are stored on our computers as we surf the Net. He had more ambitions for his *Spider* - as he named the tool. It was designed to delete what it found after a reboot. I have used this small freeware for most of the time I have had my system. I doubt a day goes when I don't use it - just to see what has been hidden.

One click to open its GUI and one to run its program. Couldn't be simpler. How do I know it is accurate? A purchased software (PurgeI.E.) confirms it or rather it confirms the action of PurgeI.E., (and Delindex - see post #16) too. _As a removal tool *it never did work* _ but I have come to trust implicitly what it reports as hidden on my computer.

It may be downloaded here:

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,6481,00.asp and this short article tells of it (remember it was written in 1999):

"MSIE has a little known privacy 'bug/feature' in which it stores visited URLs in hidden 'index.dat' files even after users clear cache and history files. Spider finds these files and allows you to delete them from your hard drive. Spider also lets you clear temporary Internet and history files as well as cookies."

I attach a GIF of the GUI before and after cleaning with Delindex:up: .


----------



## aarhus2004

and *Some Interesting Links.*

Hello, I am sure the majority of Windows Millennium users will, by now, be aware that support for our operating system will end on June 30th. 2006. Microsoft has, in part, this to say:

"*Effective June 30, 2006, Windows Me (and its related components) will transition to a non-supported status. After this date, Microsoft will no longer provide any incident support options or security updates. Microsoft is not offering a custom support agreement for this product*." (n.b. Edited for this thread).

This is not a cause for alarm since those existing updates, from the very first to the date mentioned will still be available from the catalog - here:

http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/catalog/en/default.asp

******************

I was very pleased to find this website today:

http://www.kayodeok.btinternet.co.uk/favorites/kbasewinme.htm

Searching for 'stuff' on WinMe is inevitably rewarding. One's tech. folder is packed with articles and links garnered over five years. I have made a resolution than each time my ISP goes down I will attempt to bring some order to mine. 

******************

Here is an interesting "rant" about the limitations of our preferred O/S.

http://www.apptools.com/rants/resources.php

I think it well written and can have no quarrel with it. My resources after a couple of surfing/music-converting/etc hours on-line show the figures as per the attached gif. A reboot would change those figures but I detect no actual slow-down in performance since they are still relatively high. I read 'somewhere' (sorry ) that this is an interesting thing to do; open the same window to a website and watch those figure sneak down. I opened ten instances of the above link at which point the resource meter showed 63/70/63. After closing them all the meter showed 80/80/82 which is close to what the meter gif shows.
Where is the Resource Meter? Start>Settings>Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs>Windows Setup tab>System Tools - highlight this and click on Details. I find this so interesting I have in my Startup folder - and so it sits by the clock. Double click the icon and up it pops, or hover the mouse pointer over the icon and get the read-outs that way.

*HiJackThis* has to be a tool we are all, or nearly all, aware of - available here:

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/ scroll well down the page, current version 1.99 or properly 1.99.0.1

It gives a lot of information about our systems. So much so that I wish folk would post it automatically if they have problems with slow computers and other mysterious goings-on. The log-file HijackThis produces shows Running processes and a whole string of other items. I attach mine.

If you are interested in the items listed, copy the the log and paste it here:

http://www.hijackthis.de/

and careful reading of what the analysis says may well prompt you to seek further clarification of precisely what those assorted items mean.

See my log attached.

These are the significances associated with the "R0", R"1" etc.

R0, R1, R2, R3 - Internet Explorer Start/Search pages URLs 
F0, F1 - Autoloading programs 
N1, N2, N3, N4 - Netscape/Mozilla Start/Search pages URLs 
O1 - Hosts file redirection 
O2 - Browser Helper Objects 
O3 - Internet Explorer toolbars 
O4 - Autoloading programs from Registry 
O5 - IE Options icon not visible in Control Panel 
O6 - IE Options access restricted by Administrator 
O7 - Regedit access restricted by Administrator 
O8 - Extra items in IE right-click menu 
O9 - Extra buttons on main IE button toolbar, or extra items in IE 'Tools' menu 
O10 - Winsock hijacker 
O11 - Extra group in IE 'Advanced Options' window 
O12 - IE plugins 
O13 - IE DefaultPrefix hijack 
O14 - 'Reset Web Settings' hijack 
O15 - Unwanted site in Trusted Zone 
O16 - ActiveX Objects (aka Downloaded Program Files) 
O17 - Lop.com domain hijackers 
O18 - Extra protocols and protocol hijackers 
O19 - User style sheet hijack

for more info:

http://aumha.org/a/hjttutor.php
http://www.malwarehelp.org/understanding-and-interpreting-hjt1.html
http://www.pchell.com/support/hijackthistutorial.shtml
http://www.castlecops.com/HijackThis.html
or do a search here in TSG.

If you have a concern about your computers current performance count the number of items you have under the R04 heading - do you really need all of them? Post your log in the appropriate forum for your operating system and ask for a check of it.

Warning: *The careless (uninformed) use of HijackThis can have serious consequences for your computer*.

Here is a good example of a thread in TSG dealing with 'overburden':

http://forums.techguy.org/3281116-post1.html (from 12th.Jan.'06)

******************

In my post, #29 above, I wrote of* Spider* as being a great viewing tool for index.dat files. Well here is a tool for taking a quick look at the burden of all the other files on your computer:

http://www.vb2java.com/cleanie.html

******************

And finally!!!!!!!!

Do you like acronyms? Really? Well they are a useful short-write, I guess. A good site here:

http://www.acronymfinder.com/

Cheers.


----------



## Tapeuup

Tweaks for Window ME users

I found ME isn't as bad as most people say, most just repeat what they hear without trying it out for themselves first. For the "home" user & after a few tweaks it's not bad.

here's another for you ME'ers

http://www.careyholzman.com/winme_tips.htm


----------



## aarhus2004

:up: :up: *At Home with Windows Millennium*

*Tapeup*,

Thanks for that link - I like its shape! And for your comments too.

This tip leapt out at me "CHANGE SYSTEM RESTORE DISK USAGE" and I believe many of the others will have the same level of interest.

Ben.

Re: Change Disc Space Usage by System Restore.
Here are the DWORD values: In the* Disabled *state

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\StateMgr\ReservedDiskSpace]
*"Min"=dword:00000019*
"Percent"=dword:00000002
"AbsoluteValue"=dword:00000077
"DiskUsage"=dword:00000003
*"Max"=dword:00000077*
"Status"=dword:00000001
"UIFreezeSize"=dword:00000032

I am unsure how the values, for Min 00000019 and 00000077 for Max, relate to 200MB and 718MB respectively unless one just used, say, 10 for the Min and 40 for the Max.
I will try that and edit again.

No cannot do that. Here are the Enabled DWORD values Usage setting at 20MB (Min):

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\StateMgr\ReservedDiskSpace]
*"Min"=dword:000000c8*
"Percent"=dword:0000000c
"AbsoluteValue"=dword:000000c8
"DiskUsage"=dword:0000000a
*"Max"=dword:000002ce*
"Status"=dword:00000001
"UIFreezeSize"=dword:00000032

and here the Enabled DWORD values Usage setting at 718MB (Max):

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\StateMgr\ReservedDiskSpace]
*"Min"=dword:000000c8*
"Percent"=dword:0000000c
"AbsoluteValue"=dword:000002ce
"DiskUsage"=dword:0000000a
*"Max"=dword:000002ce*
"Status"=dword:00000001
"UIFreezeSize"=dword:00000032

*Tapeup* - anyone - How are these DWORD values to be edited to reflect say values of 100MB (Min) and 300MB (Max)?

*INPUT PLEASE*


----------



## aarhus2004

Tapeuup said:


> Tweaks for Window ME users
> 
> I found ME isn't as bad as most people say, most just repeat what they hear without trying it out for themselves first. For the "home" user & after a few tweaks it's not bad.
> 
> here's another for you ME'ers
> 
> http://www.careyholzman.com/winme_tips.htm


I combed the site (above).:down:

I think it is neglected, out of date, and some of the pages are slow-loading and have been taken over by assorted sites of no relevance.

*Verdict - "ME'ers" can find far better ones by searching for themselves. Please share them here - in our thread*.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

(See Post #32 above)

Hello,

*Well here is how to do it.*

Go to Start>Run>type-in regedit>click OK.

In the Registry Editor (LH Pane) expand *HKEY_LOCAL MACHINE *(click-on the + i.e. expand)
Expand *SOFTWARE*
Expand* Microsoft*
Expand* Windows*
Expand* CurrentVersion*
Expand *StateMgr* and click-on the Key '*ReservedDiskSpace*'.

This is the full identity of this Key, the values of which you have opened:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\StateMgr\ReservedDiskSpace*

In the RH Pane you will see listed the values for this Key (i.e.ReservedDiskSpace).
(*See attached gif *"Before Edit DWORD value RHPane").

Right-click on Min. Then click on Modify. The 'Edit DWORD Value' dialog box will open and show the hexadecimal (the default and highlighted) value of c8
(*See attached gif *"DWORD Min Value (hexadecimal").

"Hexadecimal" is 'bulleted' - now click-on the circle alongside "Decimal". It is now bulleted.
The value shown has changed to 200 - which figure reflects the default setting in System Restore for the minimum value and is in MBs.
(*see attached gif *"DWORD Min Value Decimal")

Change this highlighted value to 100. Click OK. You have now set the minimum System Restore disk space reserved usage to a figure of 100MBs.
(*See attached gif* "After edit in RH Pane")

Reverse your opening of the Registry keys (thus restoring it to its unopened state). Close the Editor.

Check in Start>Settings>Control Panel>System>Performance tab>File System and you will see the slider now shows a minimum position of 100MBs.

Why do this this?

Apart from the obvious which may not be as important as it once was (this was when hard-drives were smaller), a large system restore folder has a bearing on system resources and their usage. It can slow Windows Millennium down. I often read that the disablement of S.R. is desirable and, indeed, I have seen advocated its complete removal. However I can't go along with the latter mind-set.

Another way of looking at it is to ask does my computer control me? For several years I would have had to answer that question with a yes. I never ask it now.

Cheers.

Ben.:up:


----------



## aarhus2004

Well, if you have one it will show here:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

click on the CurrentVersion key and in the RH Pane (listed alphabetically) look for ProductKey and alongside it will be the 5 groups of five letters and numbers.

If you bought your system from a local Ma and Pa computer store it probably came with a WiNME CD with the pretty holograms on it. This is the (original) O.E.M. installation disc. If you don't have that you may have something else - it would be interesting to know what.

The product key is needed when one does a format and install of WinME using the WinME CD.

Ben.

Don't like working in the Registry? Then this zip attachment is for you. It is a simple VBS (Visual Basic Script) tool which will instantly display the key. Courtesy Bill James MVP from his website here: http://www.billsway.com/vbspage/


----------



## Stoner

Good thread, Ben :up:

My WinMe was preinstalled on an HP laptop and the instalation method is by reimaging the entire drive along with the provided software rather than installing Me from a regular install CD (OEM or retail) . So, I have 2 install discs, but they contain a drive image specific to my laptop.
I think only Money2000 was shipped on a seperate CD, and it needed no product key to install either.
There is a product key, but it was never needed for a reinstal as the setup automatically called for Bios ID recognition specific to my laptop and proceeded to install after that confirmation.

Like I posted before, I switched to 98se before many of the tweaks were known that you have posted.
I might just retry Me sometime and see how it compares , using some of the info you provided.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Jack,

Appreciate that. When one's own computer is the only WinME installation played with  it does occur that every manufacturer has a different agreement with Microsoft about precisely what is to be given with the new system. And how.

In your case had you wanted to do a format/install of WinME you would presumably have formatted first, or would the image discs do that for you? And why two install image discs? Is it because HP had loaded everything you needed (or asked for) on purchase onto the two discs?

Can you use Money2000 on Win98?

Does your win98 respond to the search for a product key?

I went back to your original post:

_"I had WinMe on a laptop. A factory instal. I bought it shortly after Me came out and there was little knowledge of what to tweak to overcome the early problems. The laptop maker (HP) provided Win98se for those that complained ( and I had to be instant about it ) under warrenty, so I took the easy way out ..... "_

Love it. What a bargain...just in case!!:up: Was the Win98 'option' on an image CD too?

And Jack, are you using the same HP laptop but with Win98 on it?

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## Stoner

Hello Ben 

The Me install CD's also do the reformatting and partitioning so it's a pretty simple job to just stick the first CD in the cd drive, start the computer up and the machine automatically boots to the cd and starts the installation.
There are 2 cds because there are lots of other software included with the machine.Too much to put on one CD, along with Me. Unfortunately, there was no way to retrieve the 'bundled' software and reuse it with the 98se install. All HP would send was a 98se install disk. No big problem though.
The Money 2000 cd did install on win98se with no problems. I just never used it.

I haven't looked for the product id on the 98se install, but it's probably at the same spot as Me. I wrote the key IDs on the 98se install disc, with a felt pen. Actually, I do that with all my software.

No, the 98se install was from a 98se install disk HP sent me...so it was not an image. I did have to download specific drivers, though, for the touch pad , the speed step feature of the CPU, vid card and also the DVD player. Did work out pretty well.
One hitch though. I have just decided to install a PCMCIA ethernet card, but for some reason, it's not recognized properly. I thought I'd put some more time to it, but if it doesn't look promising in a reasonable time, I think I will reinstall Me sooner than later and see if that setup works better.



> And Jack, are you using the same HP laptop but with Win98 on it?


Not often, my posts are coming from a $35 Dell P3 800 Optiplex I bought at auction 
I use the HP infrequently right now. There developed a problem with the LCD screen. A common problem with this vintage HP, as it turned out. It went black and the replacement parts and labor were over a thousand dollars...and the same problem
was being reported with the replacement parts......so....as I needed a portable, I decided to buy a new laptop and just hook the HP up to a CRT and use it as a desk top comp. But I haven't had much need for an extra comp on the desk, so, mostly, it's been sitting around unused lately


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Jack,

My goodness our computing lives are different. But that probably applies to us all!

But the experience you have had is valuable. I have been sheltered in some ways. Very little (except for settings) has changed on my comp since purchase. I don't regard the adding of another HDD and a CD Burning ROM\DVD player as having been much of a challenge. I haven't any plans to move to XP or Vista. The real challenge is the fighting off this addiction to using the PC from morn to night! I was an avid book reader before.

However I am running without all the concerns for security. I wanted to check out the significance of doing so. No problems thus far. My machine is less cluttered and the only updating I do is the Windows one.

$35 for a computer. That sounds like a real bargain. In fact it's an unbelievably low price. I kept a list of what I spent on this system - with everything included it came to $4500 CAN in 2000.

Thanks for the sharing, Jack. 

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

aarhus2004,
Thanks so much for this info...I've been checking and trying a lot of the stuff. I'll give
you some feedback when I get a little more time...
:up:


----------



## angelize56

I've had WinME on my pc since I first got it in 2001....I've never had the inclination to install a different Windows version...I've only had a few problems with my pc...knock on wood...and thank you TSG...why not leave well enough alone!  I appreciate the links and info you've posted aarhus2004! :up:  Thanks!  Take care! angel


----------



## aarhus2004

Thank-*you* both, *ekim68* and *angelize56*

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

As a user of the Microsoft Community Newsgroups for several years and within the ones which applied to Windows Millennium, beginning here:

http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...a4e-3398-4737-a8af-34ef93b46416&lang=en&cr=us

I found much evidence of the problems Win ME users have had with Norton Anti-Virus. This product was acquired by Symantec some years ago, read here

and is perhaps best summed up in this article by a person whose contribution to those mentioned Newsgroups has been large indeed, Noel Paton MVP. What follows is quoted from his website to be found here

it reads in part:



> Remove Norton - "Remove Norton?" I hear you say "Why should I do that, it's my protection!" - No it isn't!! It's one of the most damaging pieces of software known to users of Windows Millennium Edition. It WILL kill your system sooner or later, I promise you!! The biggest problem is that all Norton Software comes with LiveUpdate attached, and this utility at some stage is likely to prevent System Restore working properly. I routinely remove all traces I can find of Norton software on my clients' machines - replacing the necessary bits with more ME-friendly apps - and I've never had a complaint (yet!). To uninstall all things Norton, use the Add/Remove Programs wizard, and then follow up with the appropriate cleaning tools from this list, and/or follow the instructions here...


Links are provided to the relevant data on the Symantec website - they are many and detailed.

************

*McAfee Anti-Virus.*.

It may be mere co-incidence but on reading of the problems of Win9x users whose computers have slowed down I am struck by how many of them are running either the SymantecNorton A/V or the McAfee one. I don't know how many times I have read that this latter is a resource hog. Since there are several others available and at no charge, and if you spend time reading here in TSG you will find these mentioned.

My own experience has been with Anti-Virus Grisoft. I liked it and had confidence in it. Recently, however, I came across a mention of an anti-virus freeware never before heard of and, what is more, it was the recommendation of an MVP, by name Mow Green, who said he found it compatible with WinME. This is it: "AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic" from here.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## tj29392

I had WinMe a few years ago and it was pretty good. I felt I was missing out until I bought a new PC with XP and dumped WinMe in the trash.  

Tom


----------



## aarhus2004

*Tips, Tricks and Tweaks So Far.*

The Post Numbers given are also links

In Post 16.

DELINDEX - THE Cleaner.
REGSEEKER - For very useful and auto-tweaks.

In Post 17.

BOOTLOG EXAMINER - Checking the Bootup time-taken and content.
SCANDEFRAG - For automatic and daily maintenance.
Removing the MS Logo (Advertising) on Bootup.
Desktop Shortcuts for Shutdown and Restart. (and see Post 24)
Enabling Direct Memory Access. (DMA).
Expanding the Control Panel and Speeding-up the display of Menus.
Great Tips, Tricks and Tweaks from Jack Gulley.

In Post 24.

SPIDER - View those Index.dat files in detail (including the hidden ones).

In Post 30.

Windows Millennium - Support Future.
HIJACKTHIS - The Valuable Freeware.
CLEANIE - Take a quick look at the size of the burden placed in WinME by websites - and quickly remedy this - your choice.

Hoping this may be useful.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello,

I attach a document (.txt) in which I attempt to convey my thinking in matters security as pertain to computer users and especially, of course, to fellow users of Windows Millennium.

Ben.

Please note that I have *changed the format *to the document. (thanks *bellgamin*)


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Ben:

Attachment is not working:


----------



## aarhus2004

Joe, It is a Word Pad document i.e. a .doc. I know nothing of Word for Windows but am surprised it can't handle its lesser cousin!!


----------



## bellgamin

No offense, but why not use txt format? I do NOT download .doc (a M$ Word format) under any circumstances because of the well-known, well-publicized potential for picking up macro viruses imbedded in them. You can read about this at many websites. Here are several examples...

One
Two
Three
Four
Symantec
VirusBuster
Net Security
PCWorld


----------



## aarhus2004

Many thanks, *bellgamin*, It's done. Appreciate the heads-up.:up:

Ben.


----------



## bellgamin

@Ben- It's a VERY interesting article! I wouldn't care to duplicate your experiement, but I shall be interested in reading how it turns out for you.

Over at Wilder's security forum I have read several threads about those who are going the *minimalist route* in their security set-ups. In fact, a couple of recognized security geeks have stated that one can survive with nothing more than a router plus good Host-based Intrusion Protection System (HIPS) such as Online Armor.

As to turning off one's router, I for one wouldn't do that. Why? Because I use my router to turn my internet connection off when (1) I won't be using my computer for a while, but (2) I don't want to shut the computer down for the day, and (3) I feel it's inadvisable to leave the computer connected when not in use (I use cable broadband).

Also, I feel that a router provides a good bit of security protection, but with zero impact on computer resources. By the way, I uninstalled my software firewall over 2 years ago & have never missed it, but DO enjoy the added zip to my computer.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Virtual Memory or When RAM is not RAM.*

Merriam Webster defines (one way) 'Virtual' thus:

"1 : being such in essence or effect though not formally recognized or admitted".

VM (the settings for which are located in System > Performance tab > Virtual Memory is an allocation of hard drive space to a file known as the Swap File (Search for 'swp'). In effect it acts as a RAM supplement. When Windows stretches for memory in periods of high demand it can call on the swap file to serve its needs.

For the 'basic' user Microsoft urges that we allow Windows to manage this process for us. One less thing to think about. But the fact of those settings offering the option of allowing us to do the managing is an option we may wonder about. If so we will read up on the matter - using a search engine.

This is a bit of a shaggy dog story - this business of swap file management. It tends to go on and on. Windows Millennium being ancient is no longer of much interest to the illuminati. But their writings still exist. The curious amongst us will by now have reached something like a conclusion. What follows is mine.

I have 384MB of RAM installed. I have two hard disks (the original 15GB and the newer 40GB). Both partitioned.

The original HDD has two drives. The first is 501MB in size is home to the swap file (WIN386.SWP), the second, occupying the rest of the HDD, I use for back-ups.

In the system.ini file (using a right-click and click Notepad) under the heading [386Enh] I have added this line ConservativeSwapfileUsage=1
It is located thus:

WPSLPT1=0
ConservativeSwapfileUsage=1
PageBuffers=4
PagingDrive=D:

and under the heading [vcache] this line is added MaxFileCache=275456 (A figure in KBs which represents 70% of the total installed RAM).
It looks like:

[vcache]
MaxFileCache=275456

If you only have one HDD the next time you partition that drive allocating a drive (partition) to the swap file is worthwhile.

*****************************************************************

*Active Scripting and Its Disablement in Internet Explorer 6.*

As a user of Yahoo's free website creation tool known as GeoCities PageBuilder I maintain (edit) two sites. The frustration of having those ads opening up on the preview of every edit made lead me to this article which has changed my outlook - here http://netsecurity.about.com/cs/tutorials/ht/ht032203.htm

and see here http://forums.techguy.org/720579-post3.html

and this attached GIF #1

*****************************************************************

*DirectX*

I admit to having little idea of the function of this but when I ran the command which allows one to check out its correct functioning you will understand I know I must have it. The check indicated I had a missing registry key.

This is the command. In Start > Run type dxdiag

An install over of the latest version failed to remedy the problem. Searching led me here: http://www.techweb.com/winmag/columns/optwin/2001/03.htm

*****************************************************************

*Startup Items.*

How many items must appear in msconfig (or Mike Lin's StartupCPL http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml)
for your computer to boot up into Windows Millennium?

Answer. None. (See attached GIF#2 "msconfig" but also see this attached GIF#3 - "Process Explorer".

Here are my actual startup items (the ones over which I have control):

Under HKLM / Run
LoadPowerProfile (and yes it is needed - don't ask me why.)
Run StartupMonitor (another great tool by Mike Lin)
ScanRegistry
SystemTray

Under Startup (user)
Resource Meter (A System Tool and one I like keeping an eye on)

Under Services
*StateMgr
LoadPowerProfile (needed)

Those are mine. 7 in all. As reflected in the R04 group in a HijackThis.log

You will have in addition:

Anti-Virus entries
Firewall "

possibly entries reflecting your ISP

but all others are, by no means, essential (read *flavallee's* posts in the WinME forum).

*****************************************************************

*Maintenance.*

Two WinME users and Forum members 'conspired' to produce an article each last year. One in the Software forum and the other in the Hardware one:

Software http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/377127-pc-software-maintenance-routines.html

Harware http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/377154-pc-system-routine-maintenance.html

*****************************************************************

*Some Quick Tweaks.*

In Display Properties under the Effects tab
Uncheck ALL but the one concerning Icon colors (and that's optional).

In Control Panel > System > Performance tab > Advanced Settings > File System tab - Hard Disk Settings 'Typical role of this computer' select 'Network Server' from the drop-down menu.

In System Tools - Scheduled Tasks Click on PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection un-check Enabled. Do the same in Tune-up Application Start. The former is not required and the latter is best undertaken manually by you.
See attached GIF

*****************************************************************

*How Much Security is Enough?*

These two posts may be of interest:

http://forums.techguy.org/3323665-post46.html

http://forums.techguy.org/3326066-post51.html

*****************************************************************

And some *links*:

http://aumha.org/win4/a/memmgmt.htm

http://www.jmu.edu/computing/security/info/ie/ie.shtml

http://members.fortunecity.com/pcmuseum/windows.htm

*****************************************************************

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello,

Please note the following *omissions* to my post #52 above:

Under *Some Quick Tweaks*.

Add: In *Display Properties* On the Web tab - Un-check 'Show Web content on my Active Desktop'. (This can also be done with a right-click on the Desktop, click 'Active Desktop' and un-select 'Show Web Content'.

Ben.:up:


----------



## Rockn

Not sure I understand the purpose of this line in your text file:

"I have removed the final obstacle between my computer and the Internet - the router".

According to this you have removed your router and are now on dial up.. For someone who is a "minimalist" you sure spend a lot of time tinkering with settings that probably make little or no difference to the way your OS functions.


----------



## Tapeuup

Rock, I'm catching the back end of this, removing a router doesn't mean he's on dial up or did he get rid of DSL altogether? If anything I would have kept the router which is also a firewall.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello* Rockn *and *Tapeuup*,

I was never connected by telephone; always had a cable modem(and still do ). But I appreciate your feedback. And since two of you have mentioned 'minimalism' as in "minimalist" I guess that is where I am at - in terms of security. As for the tweaking well that is something I am interested in. When I bought this 'old' WinME system it was pretty much un-tweaked - I didn't know what a tweak was at that time. And today I am scraping the barrel bottom looking for more.

One thing I am not proposing is that WinME is more secure than any other system. And I must re-iterate that I am not advocating the minimalist position security-wise.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

If we choose to Copy and Paste from a previous post and then apply tags to 'box' this as a quote there is the risk that should we choose the wrong tags to apply to the quote we shall end-up unwrapping all the posts on the page where our post appears.

This occured in this thread recently. I was prompted to ask what had happened, see this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/3372090-post1.html

and the solution appeared in this one:

http://forums.techguy.org/3377237-post1.html

*Attached is a gif *pointing out the 'offending' tags which, when applied, had caused the entire first page of this thread to display posts with each paragraph (or block of text) in a continous line (no word wrap) from start to finish. It made a strong case for previewing any post before submitting it or, at the very least taking a look at it after submission.

These tags are known as the PHP ones.

I had hoped to illustrate what I meant - this for those who have no precise understanding of the significance of tags in posts - and it occurs to me that a gif image will do the trick. In this image I copied a paragraph from this post (the one beginning "*Attached is a gif pointing out..."*) into a new post, applied the PHP tags, previewed it and took a screen shot of the preview - which is the second one below.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## buck52

Hi *
aarhus2004 
*

no need to be a jerk about it...

buck


----------



## Tapeuup

buck52 said:


> Hi *
> aarhus2004
> *
> 
> no need to be a jerk about it...
> 
> buck


I don't know why but buck's comment put a smile on my face


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

buck52 said:


> Hi *
> aarhus2004
> *
> 
> no need to be a jerk about it...
> 
> buck


Based on your reply of calling a member a rude name, is this normal procedure for a TSG moderator?


----------



## buck52

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Based on your reply of calling a member a rude name, is this normal procedure for a TSG moderator?


Read up on the basis for it or but out... 



aarhus2004 said:


> I am happy enough to have had the thread tidied.


buck


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

buck52 said:


> Read up on the basis for it or but out...
> 
> buck


I'm not quite sure where to read up on the basis of the quote you posted but I really think name calling by a moderator is not something the administrators would agree on.


----------



## buck52

*aarhus2004*

You go ahead and put your example back in if you wish.

Maybe you really didn't want the thread "tidied" after all.

Silly me for thinking your example should have been put in one of the *two* threads you started on the issue.

http://forums.techguy.org/site-comm...23-solved-first-page-thread-no-word-wrap.html

http://forums.techguy.org/site-comm...nts-apparent-implications-mis-management.html

buck


----------



## aarhus2004

Thanks for the invitation,* buck52*.

I think I went overboard in using the entire page as a demo of the consequences of choosing the wrong tags. Instead I have modified my post above and included another gif which shows what can happen.

I did want the tread made tidy - I was appalled when I first found it. And I remain grateful to you guys for resolving the problem.

I saw your resolution as another 'Tip or Trick', and, as such, one best posted in the forum of that name and why not in the thread where the poster made the tagging error. A thread in which I have some investment.

Cheers, buck.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

I think it regrettable that this *Tips and Tricks* forum continues to attract folk with questions; folk who are seeking a tip on how-to or why, and who begin a thread here seeking information - but it seems inevitable, and this in spite of the forum's name sub-header:

"*Share the tech-related tips and tricks that you've come across.*" the word *SHARE* tells the story.

That said (and I admit I always feel better for having said it ) I urge you to *read *and *act* upon this *POST*:

http://forums.techguy.org/3434493-post1.html

In spite of any views of mine expressed in this thread regarding security in general (and since it appears inevitable that we must use the product which is the subject of the above link) I concede that having an installed freeware which is found to be faulty is foolish. So do fix it. The fix is easy and goes smoothly.:up:

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Ben. Are you a musician?


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Mike,

Nope, but you sure as heck are. Very happy to find the link to the *Old Guys* website and do some listening. I found pleasure (lots of it) and look forward to taking more.

Thanks to the "Old Guys" for the great gift.:up:

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Ben. One of the reasons I haven't been around here as much lately is because
we're finishing up our latest project. Hope to have it on the site soon.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMEers,

This may be of interest,

Cheers.

Ben.:up:


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello fellow WinMe user,

Got todays update? It's a Critical!

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## Rockn

I was just reading this thread again and in particular was interested in the "TWEAKS" you had made to your system and whether or not you had done any benchmarks to see if they had any effect on system performance at all? A lot of people spout on about tweaking their system with not actual proof that the tweaking is actually doing anything or making performance worse. Post some before and after benchmarks and we will see if the results are worthwhile.


----------



## ekim68

That's a good idea Rockn. I've been reading a number of these tweaks and I've been
implementing a few. I have an extra ME machine here so I'll try to get that information.
I've already got some good benchmark stuff..
It might be a couple of days, though, for some reason business has been busy.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello,

*Rockn* and *Ekim68*, good idea. I will be very pleased to have you undertake such 'testing' and grateful if you add your findings to this thread. Regretably such a thing is well beyond me.

Cheers.

Ben.

P.S.
For what it is worth.
As I recall, when I do a format/install, these are some 'things' I do immediately:

*MenuShowDelay
Expand Control Panel
Re-establish the Swapfile on D drive (Virtual Memory Management)
Enable DMA - all drives
Install: Delindex, RegSeeker, jv16pt, ScanDefrag, PurgeIE. Startup Control & Monitor, HiJackThis and Spider
Reduce my startup items to 6 (see HJT 04 group)
Disable Active Scripting in I.E.6 (Internet zone)
In Display Properties/Effects tab (load reduction)
Full disablement (2 settings) PCHealth
Update WinME.*


----------



## ekim68

Spider, eh, haven't used that in a while. I still have it.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Musical Mike,

I know what you have been up to lately - me? well I have fallen for the bassoon as played by Michael Sweeney of Toronto. I even put out some dubloons to buy his record. "From Mozart to Way Beyond".

Glad to hear someone else has Spider. I use it to check on Purgie cos on a few occasions that particular software misses a bunch of those pesky index.dat files. Spider never misses a trick.

Cheers, Mike.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

"From Mozart to Way Beyond", wow, that will keep your mind busy..Do you play the bassoon?


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME users,

Here is a handy freeware.

The only limitation it has for WinME is that the choice made on installation can only be changed after an uninstall and on a re-install of the tool.

I attach an image of the GUI.

Cheers.

Ben.

Hi, Mike, the answer is no, but how I wish I could!


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the attached, Ben. 
This is creating a library for me.
Hmm. Another project.....


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

In a couple of days I will offer another summary of what is available in this thread.

I will also be reporting then (at the end of the six month period) as to how I finally view my experiences in the area of security. I first mentioned what I was doing here.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## Stoner

Hi aarhus2004 

Thought I'd let you know I installed Win Me on a backup comp just to see how it held up.
While my luck was poor with a factory instal on an HP laptop, the instal I did on a Celeron 500 with 256 mb memory and a common intel motherboard has been working out well.


----------



## aarhus2004

Stoner said:


> Hi aarhus2004
> 
> Thought I'd let you know I installed Win Me on a backup comp just to see how it held up.
> While my luck was poor with a factory instal on an HP laptop, the instal I did on a Celeron 500 with 256 mb memory and a common intel motherboard has been working out well.


Hello Jack, you mentioned that was in prospect (I had to review - memory being less and less reliable). I imagine a 500 Celeron was power for the course in 2000 but 'they' weren't too generous with the RAM - 128 seemed to be the amount most ready mades offered - unless a customer had lots to spend! But todays specs are astronomical - gigabytes of everything.

I wonder now about deterioration, as time goes by, in a hard-working older computer. Chips, hard disks, fans, circuitry generally and so on. Something has to give eventually. Then what? But will the newest ones last as long? But I am resolved that this will be my first and last system. I catch myself staring at the monitor screen and wonder 'what the hell am I doing?'. The withdrawal symptoms will be acute when the day comes to change the habits of five years!

Cheers, Jack.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

A Final Word on Security.

First of all I *DO NOT advocate *the position I have taken regarding security.

For the past six months I have used my computer without the variety of anti-virus freeware (or software) and all other wares associated with security.

It maybe argued that my use of online scanners constitutes a breach of the so-called minimalist position regarding security (this position is discussed by others in this thread and elsewhere in these forums) however I needed some assurance along the way. I am certainly not experienced enough to lay claim to being a 'true' minimalist.

I have kept - since the beginning - HijackThis and the MVP's Hosts file (read about that here). I regard these two tools as part of my maintenance routines which are daily events in my computing life. Something I enjoy.

I have been 'dismissed' from those forums (from which I learnt the little I consider myself as knowing in the earlier years of my five online - namely the Microsoft Community Newsgroups) for having trimmed Windows Millennium down to what was described, by a waggish habitue of those august(serious) groups as being, "nothing more than a version of Windows98". I can only hope this doesn't feed the fires that burn within the breasts of fervent Win98 users in these forums - and lead to a flood of comment in this thread!

Since the first week (Oct 2005), and reported in detail in the attached .txt file, I have found no malware (including viruses) in any of the online scans I had have done.

So what have I concluded? About security.

It depends entirely on how we use our computers and for what. I do not need security and have no intention of reverting to the time when it seemed to be a must and occupied my thinking quite considerably. I am very happy to be free of the need for it. But remember that is me - not you. It is a very personal decision.

Cheers.

Ben.

P.S. For those who didn't 'catch' my previous post dealing with this matter (or read the attachment therein) I attach it here.

P.P.S. I didn't mention firewalls specifically (for those who might wonder), I was using, not a firewall, but a router - and removed it for the second three months. It is now back in- line primarily because I paid lots for it (in 2000) and I like the way the Gibson Leak Test paints a solid green 'all service port' scan. That test available here.


----------



## aarhus2004

Here is a tweak which somehow was omitted. One which will raise your eyebrows. I found it several years ago on this website created by the friendly and interesting *Gene Golding*. I quote him:

*"When you click the Start menu, there's a brief delay before it appears. 
You can change this to make the menu appear faster.

Here's How:

Open Regedit, and go to:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\desktop.

Look for a value called "MenuShowDelay". If the value is not there, you can add it by right clicking the right window, and selecting New, String value.

If MenuShowDelay is already present, then the default value would be around 400. This is the number of milliseconds taken by the Start Menu to pop up. Reduce this number to the extent you want. You can even put in a 0 for no delay. I did this myself with a zero and I have to be pretty accurate with my mouse on the menus but I like the results of this setup.

Restart your computer to have the changes take effect."*

One of the two registry cleaners I use daily prior to the final maintenance of my computing day (for which I use ScanDefrag) is RegSeeker. For those who have a reluctance to edit the registry this particular tweak is one of several offered in a direct and straightforward manner by RegSeeker. By the way the second registry cleaner is the highly regarded *jv16pt* which, until its brilliant creator Junio began his career in software at his company Macecraft, was freeware. The last but one version of that freeware seems to be the preferred one, version *1.3.0.195 *( a modest 2.12MB in size). Anyone wishing to try this freeware could request an e-mailing of the executable file in these forums. I would undertake that too.

This thread will eventually be summarized in terms of the tips and tweaks offered.

Cheers.

Ben.:up:


----------



## aarhus2004

*For the SECURITY conscious.*

This article from the BBC

Ben.:up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> *For the SECURITY conscious.*
> 
> This article from the BBC
> 
> Ben.:up:


Hi Ben:

Thanks for this link. :up: I installed the SiteAdvisor on both my IE & Firefox browsers. We can never be too secure and should always seek more protection.


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Hi Ben:
> 
> Thanks for this link. :up: I installed the SiteAdvisor on both my IE & Firefox browsers. We can never be too secure and should always seek more protection.


Hello Joe,

I am gratified to learn you are still searching for and trying out the new and I am sure you do not confine yourself to security issues.

As the date approaches when Microsoft, the parent, tells its come-of-age child - WinME "you are on your own now kiddo" there is going to be less and less interest on the part of the creative freeware makers in designing stuff for this system. I had the strangest of messages on accessing a website recently - something to the effect 'You are using an out of date operating system and should seriously consider upgrading' - I didn't know whether outrage or laughter was appropriate. But the upgrading squeeze is on. 15GB of free HDD space the recommended minimum for Vista basic.

I am thinking of starting a thread in Random Discussion having to do with life before our computers and how we might view life without them. Is it possible that one day it might be a requirement-at-law we have a computer and to be without would have serious implications for us?

I was browsing this session in the Photo Album forum and found some rather lovely 'shots' of the almost natural world by someone whose immoderate comments in this thread had led me to think not so well of the person concerned. We are undoubtedly more than we sometimes seem and sometimes less than we think we are.

It is that time of night, Joe, when the ghosts and goblins run riot, and those of us past our use-by dates have time enough to join in the riots.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## remaja

ME has been the first operating system I ever use. 

It has been giving me problems on the first day untill now

windows 2000 is very expensive here and XP runs slow on my PC. 

I don't know anything about computers in 2001 and I suffered doing homework with ME

many people told me that ME is a very problematic OS. But why?

what happened to Microsoft that time?


----------



## aarhus2004

remaja said:


> ME has been the first operating system I ever use.
> 
> It has been giving me problems on the first day until now
> 
> windows 2000 is very expensive here and XP runs slow on my PC.
> 
> I don't know anything about computers in 2001 and I suffered doing homework with ME
> 
> many people told me that ME is a very problematic OS. But why?
> 
> what happened to Microsoft that time?


Hello remaja,

There are no easy answers to your question about what happened to Microsoft when it offered Windows Millennium (as a step-up from Windows98). I can only offer you my view of this.

If we think of Microsoft as a business, one which sells a product in order to make money we cannot deny that Microsoft is a hugely successful business. If your unhappy experience with Windows Millennium has convinced you that it was a flawed product and that you were unlucky enough to have bought it and that all these years after it was first issued you are still having problems with it I can understand your being convinced Microsoft must have made mistakes. Perhaps those 'mistakes' were deliberately made and had a great deal to do with business stratagems to increase sales of future product offerings. We, as consumers, cannot know. So you were just plainly unlucky, remaja.

It is interesting to me that you choose to post a question about what happened to Microsoft and its WinME in this thread because it suggests that you may wonder if there are answers other than the simply complex one of 'luck'.

However this forum, 'Tech Tips and Tricks', is not the place for a random discussion. So I finish this with a question for you, remaja. Has this thread convinced you that some people have Windows Millennium and have very few problems with it?

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

remaja said:


> ME has been the first operating system I ever use.
> 
> It has been giving me problems on the first day untill now
> 
> windows 2000 is very expensive here and XP runs slow on my PC.
> 
> I don't know anything about computers in 2001 and I suffered doing homework with ME
> 
> many people told me that ME is a very problematic OS. But why?
> 
> what happened to Microsoft that time?


remaja,

As you have access to this thread, then, you have access to many fixes for ME.
Have you read them? And, maybe tried them? Older systems have limitations and
you have to live with the OS that works...Try to fix yours, using some of the suggestions on this thread, or post specific problems in the Win 98, ME technical forums..


----------



## remaja

This Thread is a long one for me to finish it in one day.

and I love to read them because the helped me 

but so far I am convinced that There are users that have little problem on their OS.

Yes ekim68 I have read some of the tips in this thread altough as a beginner There are things I don't understand clearly

I do have a second question. beside using NTFS or FAT 32 what the diference between 98, ME and NT, 2000, XP. I heard that NTFS are more stabil, can ME run NTFS?


----------



## ekim68

Nope, ME is FAT32.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello remaja,

In response to your comment and question:

*"I do have a second question. beside using NTFS or FAT 32 what the diference between 98, ME and NT, 2000, XP. I heard that NTFS are more stabil, can ME run NTFS?"*

It is true that the NTFS (New Type File System) is a great step-up from FAT32 but since it is integral to the operating (designed with it?) system it cannot be implemented into WinME. We are stuck with the FAT32 system.

Are you the original owner of your computer?

Ben.

(And thanks Mike (ekim68) for the help-out)


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello *WinME* Users,

Perhaps these links will be useful:

1. Microsoft's RAM Diagnostic

2. SunJava Performance Checker

3. Western Digital's Hard Drive Tester

4. Maxtor's Hard Drive Tester.

They each fit on 1 Floppy (Diskette).

Cheers.

Ben.:up:

P.S. For other HDDs check the manufacturer's website


----------



## aarhus2004

Hi again, WinME Users,

In this forum and thread here
are links to what is said to be the present threat, in terms of computer security, for the future.

Following the links given I downloaded an evaluation copy (Price USD$59.95 1 License and D/L Size 60.4MB) of *F-Secure Internet Security 2006 Software *for WinME and other O/Ss.

The installation went smoothly. The necessary reboot resulted in a hang but was resolved easily with no apparent functional problems. To keep matters simple for myself I opted for all options!

I chose a full scan. The GUI reminded me of the Lavasoft one and would no doubt require the very average user to do some reading and head-scratching. The progress interface was, if anything, too clean-cut and offered no encouraging (or otherwise) progress bar. At 60.4MBs it is no lightweight. Resources are gobbled-up but released on demand. After two hours my C: drive was unfinished (used space approx 3GBs - F & F all unhidden 15000) and, after *2 hours *with another 4 drives to scan but no problems thus far, I stopped the scan.

I expected the software to retire into 'watchful rest' but there was continuous activity of my C: drive and I found creating this post was impossible - my keyboard was frozen - this may have been the effect of a setting.

The uninstall (via Add/Remove Programs) was lengthy and, as indicated by the software, incomplete. The remaining entries took some careful and repetitive use of three freewares and regedit.

I cannot but believe that the giants in security will have their eye on the future 'needs' of the computing community and will incorporate - or already have incorporated - the means to deal with rootkits - a fine name for the new hacking technique reminiscent as it is of the get/got root of the earliest of their ilk. Perhaps some of those youthful hackers of that bygone age are now on the boards of the aforementioned giants?!

Cheers.

Ben.

P.S. Some Gifs, relevant to this post and the software concerned, are attached.
_
"It's not a virus: not intended to modify files or to cause any damage;
It's not a worm: it does not apply the Bible law (grow, reproduce and spread!);
It's not a spyware, but it can spy its victim;
It has R.A.T, Trojan and backdoor features, but it's much more:
*it is a Rootkit*."_


----------



## aarhus2004

*This thread's TIPS, TRICKS and TWEAKS.*

The post numbers are links.

*Post 1*........*Jack Gulley*'s webpage on WinME which prompted this thread.

*Post 3*....... On *System Restore* - a link to a thread in TSG. And one to the site of an* MVP *who specialises in System Restore problems: *Noel Paton *

*Post 16*......The *Delindex* Link (The *best cleanup WinME *freeware) & The *RegSeeker* link (tweaks and registry clean)

*Post 17*...... *Boot Log Examiner* (How does your computer fare on Startup) - link

*ScanDefrag* (automated Disk Cleanup, Scan Disk and Disk Defragment freeware) - link 
MS Splash Screen remove on Bootup - Tip/Tweak 
Shortcuts to shutdown and restart - Tip/tweak
*Enabling DMA *- Tip/Tweak and a link
Expanding Control Panel - Tip/Tweak
The second great WINME Tips/Tweaks website - link

*Post 24*..........*ShellIconCache* (remove/resize/restore) and a link

*Post 29*..........*Spider* freeware (see the index.dat files in their entirety) - link

*Post 30*..........Various links including the excellent *vb2java cleanie *- link

*Post 35*.......... *Product Key*: find it if it exists! - link
*'Bills Way' *- link to his (Bill's) visual basic freeware site especially his *RegSrch.vbs *registry search one.

*Post 43 *.........Link to *MSNewsgroups for WinME* listing these categories... Applications. Display. Games. General. Hardware. Internet. Movie Maker. Multimedia. Networking. New User. Power Management. Printing. Setup. System Tools.

and re: Norton A/V and McAfee A/V (as resource hogs and trouble makers)

*Post 46 *........."Bare Essentials" (Some ideas on Security - mine)

*Post 52 *.........Tweaks:

*Virtual Memory management*
*Active Scripting Disablement *(The most interesting of the winme tweaks!)
*DirectX checkout* (Is yours working efficiently?)
*Startup Axis* (Don't burden your computer from the word 'Start')
*Maintenance* of software/hardware - routines
Tweaks re *resource excess usage*
Links within *TSG* re *security*

*Post 65 *.........This forum and its original purpose (a nag ). A *Sun Java *important update.

*Post 70*..........Re: Update for WinME - *Critical* (April 11 '06 -perhaps the last ever Update for WinME).

*Post 77*..........*Desktop Locker *v1.0 freeware (prevent access to your desktop) - link

*Post 82*..........A final word on my security thinking.

*Post 83*..........*MenuShowDelay* Lightning fast menu display - your choice of lightning speed or less. 
An intro to jv16pt originally a freeware registry cleaner (and one of the best) and an offer regarding same since it is no longer to be found on the internet.

*Post 84 *........Search engine searching - *risks disclosed* - BBC Tech Article here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4765199.stm re: *Risky search engine terms*

*Post 93*.........*Testers and Testing *- RAM and Hard Disk

*Post 94*.........*Rootkit Detector Software *(See TSG thread here: http://forums.techguy.org/3633035-post1.html ) - My Review.

Cheers.:up:

Ben.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Ben,

You need to edit the here link to Post 94 in post#95 to be:
"here"
i.e. without the double quotes.

Use View and select Page Source to see that actual code within the quotes.

-- Tom


----------



## aarhus2004

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## aarhus2004

For those users of WinME (and other OSs too for that matter) the reliable, easy to use, small-size, easy install/use freeware, named *"ScanDefrag"* by* Blue Orb Software*, was updated on May 12th. 2006 and is available here.

I have recommended use of this admirable tool in Post 17 this thread.

I use it on two HDDs with a total of five partitions (54GBs total) and unless I move large music files around during any day the job is done in less than six minutes. This on a daily basis. I set it to shutdown my computer on completion and I turn off my monitor as soon as it begins to run. Nite nite system.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

There is an update available to the Sun Java Runtime Environment freeware here
This is the Version 5.0 Update7

If anyone hasn't removed the MSJVM yet here is the tool.

Note: MSJVM should be removed before installing the Sun Java.

Cheers,:up:

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

Hopefully the *updates *available now from Windows Updates will be the last before Windows Millennium is sent, by the soon-to-be otherwise-preoccupied William Gates, to the knacker's yard of ancient history. This in terms of our receiving no acknowledgement when we access the Windows Updates site. Perhaps the updates *catalogue* will still be available for our formats and installs. Just in case it isn't I downloaded all the WinME updates, critical and recommend, from that catalogue.

See this post with a *caution *about one of those recent updates.

I have a real goody for you. A freeware. One I have checked-out and, since it has been around for sometime, I had a 'chat' with its designer, Steven Burn (in the U.K.) He is still very interested in his freewares. See that exchange here.

The freeware is from the *Ur I.T. Mate Group * and here is the *Index.dat Suite*. It is a small (2.40MB) and the download and details are here.

It is efficient and true. There is support available. After the reboot the DOS window appears showing the deletions. On the 'Settings' GUI, under the 'Misc' tab, is the option of having an automatic run of Disk Defragmenter. Drives according to your choice of drives to be scanned ('Find') for these index.dat files.

I attach a couple of GIFS.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> Hopefully the *updates *available now from Windows Updates will be the last before Windows Millennium is sent, by the soon-to-be otherwise-preoccupied William Gates, to the knacker's yard of ancient history.


Agreed as Windows Updates can be vicious as experienced recently in this thread:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/474868-solved-uable-load-activex-virus.html


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Joe,

Glad to have that input. You didn't mention what you were going to do about the existing updates in terms of format and install in the future. Or do you have knowledge of whether the catalog itself will remain available to WinME users?

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

I'm hoping the Windows Update Catalog will still be available.


----------



## aarhus2004

I doubt this can be improved upon.

_*"Microsoft are hoping that updates for Win Me will continue to be available 
for a year of more following Win Me dropping out of extended support on 11 
July 2006. This should include the Windows Update site, the Windows 
Update Catalogue and the Microsoft Download Centre although no guarantees 
can be given.
-- 
Mike Maltby
MS-MVP Windows"*_

Cheers.

Ben.:up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> I doubt this can be improved upon.
> 
> _*"Microsoft are hoping that updates for Win Me will continue to be available
> for a year of more following Win Me dropping out of extended support on 11
> July 2006. This should include the Windows Update site, the Windows
> Update Catalogue and the Microsoft Download Centre although no guarantees
> can be given.
> --
> Mike Maltby
> MS-MVP Windows"*_
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Ben.:up:


Is this good news or bad news? Windows Updates have always been a crap shot, especially with Windows 98/98SE/ME. I feel if someone has a good firewall plus a good router they are protected against any attacks against Microsoft. I have always used a Sygate Personal Firewall with my Windows ME system and on several occasions would get a warning that someone or something was scanning my system. Six months ago I bought another PC with a Windows XP system and have added a D-Link Router to connect both systems to the internet and have never received any warnings about someone scanning my systems. I still do continue to update both systems with the monthly Windows Updates but tend to think if they are really necessary since I use a firewall and router.

Any input about firewalls and routers providing good protection would be appreciated. :up:


----------



## ekim68

You know Jo, I agree. A good security setup and a proper operational os is good to go.
If it works, don't fix it...And, Ben, thanks so much for this. I'm saving it all...


----------



## bellgamin

Based on information I've gathered over time, from Wilders, Gladiator, Dozleng, & other security sites, I put together a list of good security app for WinME, & posted it over YONDER.

Forgive me, please, for not posting that stuff here in this thread. I thought it might be better kept separate so that the thread could be kept to security matters for WinME. I keep hoping that other folks will add their security ideas. By no means am I an expert. I just read a lot & like to try programs out.

By the way, someone may already have posted this, but I couldn't find it by searching, so here's an interesting tidbit that some of you might find useful. Namely...

*I was reading THIS thread at the K-meleon forum about Win98 files - because Win98 & ME can use pretty much the same tweaks.

**That thread made mention of a WEBSITE that provides a patch for making certain updates to to the respective kernels of Win 98/ME.

***I downloaded & installed the stable version (0.2.0) of that patch. The patch automatically created backup and recovery files. It was a easy install & I haven't had any problems since doing it. Honestly, though, I'm not nearly savvy enough to test it out.

****They do have a beta of a more extensive patch, but I'm not willing to do beta stuff on WinME's kernel. 

If the above links have been previously posted, I apologize in advance.


----------



## aarhus2004

aarhus2004 said:


> I doubt this can be improved upon.
> 
> _*"Microsoft are hoping that updates for Win Me will continue to be available
> for a year of more following Win Me dropping out of extended support on 11
> July 2006. This should include the Windows Update site, the Windows
> Update Catalogue and the Microsoft Download Centre although no guarantees
> can be given.
> --
> Mike Maltby
> MS-MVP Windows"*_
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Ben.:up:


And a little more:

_1) Windows Updates for 9x - will be available for 12months minimum from 11th 
July 2006
2) Windows Update Catalog for Win9x will be available for 12 months minimum 
from 11th July 2006
3) Windows Updates will cease before the Catalog
4) Windows Updates Catalog for Win 9x will continue indefinitely - with NO 
guarantees!!!! - until such time as MS decide that either a) not enough 
people are making use of it - or b) they need to use the space for other [stuff].
_

Ben.:up:


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello,

Re-naming "Recycle Bin" to something you prefer is easily done. Goto this website page:

http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article02-010

Download the registry patch zip (1kb) and, after extracting the contents to a file, choose the "add rename to..." click or double click on it and the context menu is changed accordingly.

Cheers.

Ben


----------



## aarhus2004

As per Belarc Advisor from here

*Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
DataAccess
Q329414-25 on 26/06/2006 (details...)
DirectX
KB904706 (details...)
Internet Explorer
SP1 (SP1)
Q833989 (details...)
Q837009 (details...)
Q887797 (details...)
Q916281 (details...)
Q918439 (details...)
Windows Media Player
 WM308567 (details...)
WM320920.1 (details...)
WM828026 (details...)
WinME
UPD273017 (details...)
UPD273991 (details...)
UPD290700 (details...)
UPD323172 (details...)
UPD323255 (details...)
UPD329048 (details...)
UPD329115 (details...)
UPD811630 (details...)
UPD812709 (details...)
UPDQ823559 (details...)
UPD888113 (details...)
UPD891711 (details...)
UPD896358 (details...)
UPD908519 (details...)
UPD918547 (details...)*

This I believe is the complete list with no more expected but depending on how we are to understand "extended support" see my post above here

I shall keep checking the WU site periodically but suspect "extended support" probably means MS has ceased it's interest in WinME - flaws, vulnerabilities yet to be discovered, and so on. No more updates I think. I hope.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/5164450.stm

"Microsoft shuts down Windows 98"

and including:

"Products affected by closing down the support system include Windows 98, Windows 98 Second Edition, and Windows Me (*Millennium Edition*). Analyst firm IDC believes that more than 70 million users will be hit by the change."

Welcome to the future. 6 years later!

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

I wonder how long hardware drivers will be available for Win9X? I better scoop a couple
of printers before too long.
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/softwa...st_desktop_Linux/0,2000061733,39262933,00.htm
I've been playing with this linux box for a while. I think I'll be using it more.


----------



## ekim68

And, it was only a matter of time for others to go along.
http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?act=calendar&code=showevent&eventid=27748


----------



## watcher

Just a note to say that I have used Windows ME since its inception, and am like alot of other ME users, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." Seriously, wanted to thank you for the outstanding and profession job you have done on this Windows ME forum. Its super to know there is a place where a "end user" can go and get the real scoop and not have to dig through tons of "malicious nonsense" to find answers to problems and/or be enlightened by other ME users "sharing there knowledge." Again, thank you, and "well done."


----------



## aarhus2004

Welcome *watcher* to Tech Support Guy Forum. Your 'cool' words are most welcome. The actual forum for WinME, for the problems we users cannot solve, you will no doubt have found above. Believe me the guys and gals who really know computing in depth are always checking there in order to help.

But you are right WinME is not highly regarded by many folk for whom it wasn't their first system. And I will admit that Win2000 is a better system mainly because of its improved file system (NewTypeFileSystem) but I am content with my first investment.

I hope you will share your tips and tricks with us. The fact that they often apply to the systems of the last century as well is not important, and I have deliberately avoided saying they do (where applicable) just for fun.

So welcome once again.:up:

Ben.

P.S. You have 1 post to your credit and a join date of July 2004 - is that correct?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo




----------



## ekim68

aarhus2004 said:


> Welcome *watcher*
> 
> So welcome once again.:up:
> 
> Ben.
> 
> P.S. You have 1 post to your credit and a join date of July 2004 - is that correct?


Wow, I couldn't do that... I talk too much...


----------



## aarhus2004

*ekim68*


> "Wow, I couldn't do that... I talk too much..."


 Mike, think of it as making music as you type!

Well *ME Users* now we know where our antiquated systems stand. And those of us who persist in using Internet Explorer and visiting those sites that the early Greeks were pleased to label pornographos, well now we know what may lie in waiting for us - the malicious take-over-and-use of our computers.

The net is all threat - seems. Well that's an exaggeration of course - Microsoft knows better and says the incidence of such threats is minimal - probably about 10% - my estimate not MS's - and that is also an exaggeration because it is based on an old, very old conceptual statistic, one which would have us believe that in any group of one hundred human beings ten will have distinctly anti-social tendancies. Of course those involved in this the very latest (and not the last - you can bet on it) threat must also have advanced computing skills. So the 10% can now be reduced by a considerable margin - say by 1 in 500 or, if preferred, 1/500 x 10 = .02%......! The other mitigating factors if applied mean we stand about the same chance of winning a lottery as we do of having our computers taken over.

Part of me thinks it might be fun to merit such attention. My sober friend's computer would still be functional and I could come to TSG with my woeful tale (posted in the Security forum) and receive some excellent advice. I read recently, in that particular forum, of a person with a computer so badly infected that the only advice worth the giving was to 'start over'. This means, of course, wipe the relevant hard drive (format it) and install afresh the operating system. BUT if you had TAKEN OVER my computer wouldn't that mean I had your complete attention? The act of my booting-up would be signalled to you and, ever alert, you and your nefarious practice of using all the resources of my computer could resume. Presumably I would be quite powerless, just a spectator at a game I couldn't understand, couldn't join-in. However I would have one option. I hope I would anyway. I could pull the plug from the wall socket. But what if I went off line? Sort of like slamming the phone down on a persistent and unwanted other. Cut you off? BUT supposing I didn't know you had taken over? What then? The mind boggles. Perhaps it has already happened. OMG. Is it possible, think-you, that TSG is merely a conduit to the FORCE? If so this post is merely an invitation for a take-over. I remember once pleading for a virus (aided and abetted I must add by a most respectable and respected fellow Forum member) and to no avail. But as those old Romans were wont to say, "Cum spiro, spero".

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Hey Ben, don't be so serious..
There is life after Microso$ft...But, that being said, I'm communicating here now with
windows me...And it's doing just fine...

(And, got a few songs in the works.)


----------



## lotuseclat79

Security pros patch older Windows versions

Here.

-- Tom


----------



## aarhus2004

*Thanks go to Tom (lotuseclat79*) for the link in his post above (#120 this thread).

I attach a GIF of the TEST result once the patch is installed. And this quote is from the download page:



> Download
> 
> A ZERT patch has just been made available for unsupported system versions (Windows 9x to 2000 SP3 and XP SP0).
> 
> For our original patch, it is IMPORTANT to rollback the ZERT patch, before OR after the Microsoft patch for it to work. Enter our test page again through our download page to make sure you are secure.
> 
> To download the patch for unsupported system versions (Windows 9x to 2000 SP3 and XP SP0), released under the GPL license, follow the link:
> *zert2006-01Win98.zip *(176KB md5: 2bdd565b75d997202ff50deb502e5581)


So the steps to follow are these:

Follow this LINK to read the C/Net page concerning the ZERT patch.

Either click on these high-lighted words on that page "fill that void." to access the download or use this LINK.
Download the ZIP file (see quote above). 
Extract All.
Open the folder.'zert2006-01Win98".
Open the ZPatch folder. *And, after closing all your other windows: *Click on the *ZVGPatcher.exe *and the click 'Patch' on the GUI - and it is done.

Test the patch by clicking the link found under the heading "Test your system once you are patched!" (and see my GIF below).

HTH.

Ben.


----------



## Stoner

Also using a different browser such as Firefox, avoids the issue that plagues IE.


----------



## aarhus2004

> Also using a different browser such as Firefox, avoids the issue that plagues IE.


Whilst acknowledging those whose preference it is to run the Firefox browser on WinME I have to say that a debate about such an issue seems inappropriate in this thread - but in the general interest of all WinME users this link:

http://www.macnewsworld.com/story/9XAnB7d3Qc6dYO/Hackers-Report-Firefox-Javascript-Flaw.xhtml

Ben.


----------



## Stoner

....or Opera 


I guess my timing couldn't have been worse with that last post 
It seems new problems are coming out all the time now,for IE and Firefox, just different attack vectors.

I'm using FF on a backup computer with Me installed. If I see that problem, Ben, I'll post it here.
Or if there's a soon to be, patch.

I'm not really interested to debate which to use, but it's always good to know there are alternatives 

BTW, that instal of Me has been running for about 7 or 8 months with out a hitch 
I don't use it as much because it's a backup, but it does get used.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello *Jack* (and all who still have a WinME OS somewhere),

Just by co-incidence it was that I discovered the Firefox link in my above (previous) post and, lo and behold, Google this morning in its Sci/Tech News section has this* article*.

And two hackers agree! But we can bet that the majority of them will be drooling over the Vista prospect and the opportunities it presents even if - or especially because - MS is refusing to share its core coding with McAfee and all.

Cheers.

Ben.:up:


----------



## Stoner

Anyone using Firefox on a Win Me machine( or any other MS OS ) can breathe a bit easier.
It turns out the claims by the hackers was a hoax:

Link

excerpt>>>>>>>>>.


> One of the speakers at a Toorcon security conference session last weekend has admitted that claims he and an accomplice made regarding an "unfixable" flaw in Firefox, and a video of the two purportedly exploiting this flaw, were a not-so-elaborate hoax.


----------



## ekim68

I've been using FF with ME for about two years now and no hitches. Of course I've got
other security and only allow certain people on the computer.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

The experience of others is sometimes helpful so in keeping with the spirit of this thread (helping other WinME users make decent decisions for themselves) I offer an example of another's experience as it relates to the inadvisability of using *Norton Anti-Virus* in conjunction with *Windows Millennium*. This will probably evoke the wrath of one or two members of TSG but since I know who they are I will ignore them and so, I suggest, should you.

Please use this shorterlink to a recent thread in Microsoft/Communities/Newsgroups:

http://tinyurl.co.uk/vdg5 and expand the post "Computer locks up".

I extract part of one post - that of an MVP, by name Noel Paton - which (who!) is the 'old saw':

*"...ANYTHING is better than Norton in ME - almost including 'nothing'! - My personal preference is for AVG (it's free, after all!), backed up by the usual tools such as AdAware, and occasional scans with other protection. (and the more 'common-sense' and 'learning' the better the eventual experience!)"*

That I happen to disagree with his "almost" is almost neither here or there but having "nothing" is perfectly OK from my perspective . (See this post herein this thread).

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Norton lost me about three or four years ago. It just became too ubiquitous.


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Norton lost me about three or four years ago. It just became too ubiquitous.


It's every red-blooded male's dream, Mike; as when he finds himself at a party populated by too many desirables and no space to roller-blade. Do you write the lyrics to your songs? I have forgotten. I was thinking of a title to the song of the r-b male. I am sure grand opera is full of such.

My latest musical love is a piece by the redoubtable rusky Shostakovich - his Ist Violin Concerto as played by Maxim Vengerov et al. There is ubiquity indeed.

Cheers, Mike.

Ben.

P.S. When I recall the foot, mouth and eye work I put into buying my first system 5 years ago - it took me about 6 months - and all the advice I was given, it was the sheer unrelenting presence of Norton which persuaded me to include it among my purchases. My best buy, in terms of threat-avoidance, was a router. It was an after-thought on the part of a young fellow who sold me a printer. So it goes


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for answering Ben. I really like violin pieces. And, the amazing artists that make the music come true...

I've written most of the lyrics to my songs, which are about a third of those on the site.

And, I have to admit, I need to dictionary-or-thesaraus my eloquence more.

And, IMO, Norton was good five years ago...


----------



## ekim68

And, BTW, Ben, if you ever want to collaborate on a song, let me know.

Music and lyrics...I just wish I was more of a poet, but, oh well....


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Mike,

That's an interesting suggestion - the collaboration I mean - I was once a great scribbler of what I was prone to call poetry, I may be well dried up by now but if something 'comes' I will PM you . And thanks for your most appropriate use of 'ubiquitous' I think we share a love of the language.:up:  

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME users,

This forum (Tech Tips and Tricks) has a single Sticky at this time (October '06) - * How To Show Hidden Files And Folders For Most Windows Operating Systems *. It is useful and interesting. Thanks *flavallee* for the info it contains. As he points out it is sourced from a website originating in New Zealand.

As far as the entry for *Windows Millennium *is concerned and, in particular, the last line which reads "*Select View the Entire contents of this drive.*" that line is misleading/wrong. It is incorrect in that there is no such a selection as "*View the Entire contents of this drive*". A double click (or single if you have chose that option) on the drive letter "C" in the Left Hand Pane will yield a few system folders and the now-unhidden files (their icons are 'faded' or ghostly!).

My 'C' drive yields a total of 25 Folders and Files in this exercise. A 'Search' for 'C' (via Start|Search) yields the entire contents of 'C' (Select 'C' drive click Search) - in my case this shows a total of 14000 items and includes the now unhidden files.

So that last line should, perhaps, read:
*To view these hidden files double-click the O/S drive letter in the LH Pane.*

Hope that clarifies the matter.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

If Sun Java have issued an update we had better use it - and they have (I don't know when but mine was out of date). Is yours? Check it *here*

Follow *Moderator dvk01*'s excellent instructions (I see he updates his post) *here*.

This is the current (Oct 06) version: * Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 9*.

Ben.:up:


----------



## aarhus2004

This is the first anniversary of my '*no security madness*' - so I ran a *Panda Active Scan* in celebration! I attach a GIF of the results. (GIF). As you can see I was greeted with some 'stuff'. Six items all told. The Cookie I am very familiar with - so that was no problem. I was puzzled by the Adware Registry one. And surprised by the MyGlobalSearch items in Program Files.

Sure enough there was a folder in Program Files named "MyGlobalSearch". Its contents, other than the creation date, yielded no specific clues as to its origin. Panda referred me to its database item 'MyWebSearch' which uses the expression "*Potential hacking tool*". I decided it must be related to a blog tool bar search install which I rid myself off some days ago - it being of little interest. I deleted the folder. I deleted the Cookie anyuseratatdmt.com/ which comes from a very well-visited site "Cricinfo". And ran Panda again. Nothing. (No reference to a Registry item either).

My boot-up time remains at 10 secs. I have decided to keep an eye on the Program Files but apart from that I am pleased with the freedom from so much software/freeware updating, and security concerns-in-general. My computer runs an average of sixteen hours a day and is always on-line. I chose to avoid Spam among my personal e-mail (via Outlook Express and the IP) which is a simply a matter of having an alternative e-mail for giving-out when a request for my e-mail address is made on the Net (by Panda for example). I prefer Hushmail to other alternates (Yahoo/Hotmail come to mind) because I can separate Spam and personal mail on this free (but limited storage) service.

Those of us whose first investment in a computer was made in 2000 and who, for one reason or another, are staying with Windows Millennium, are probably being joined by folk who have been given (or purchased at low cost - $150?) an older system with WinME, and it is primarily the latter who are the prompt for the continuation of this thread begun in November 2005. They may well be beginners. And I urge them to bring their general problems with WinME to this TSG forum (link) and their security-related issues to this *one *(link). I, in no way, advocate their attempting to begin their computing lives without using the excellent freewares designed to protect their computers from malwares. This forum, "Tech Tips and Tricks", is specifically for sharing what we have learned/found-out about - and believe this to be a worthwhile thing to do.

Cheers, WinME Users.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Happy anniversary. You've been a wealth of information.


----------



## aarhus2004

Thanks, Mike.

I listened to the entire CD#7 the other early morning and got my exercise for the day! My entire body was keeping the beat . Great way to begin any day. Your gifts and those of you all much appreciated. Cheers for "*A Bunch of Old Guys*".

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

*The Problem with Resources in Windows 9x ('95, '98 and Millennium).* _and learning how to live with it!_

These two links - *here* and *here* - sum it up. On these pages may be found other equally interesting links.

Coming 'soonish' a summary of the Tips, Tricks and Tweaks for Windows Millennium users in this - their thread.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

This thread's *TIPS, TRICKS and TWEAKS.*

The *POST* numbers are links. And all links given are revisions.

*POST* *1*........*Jack Gulley's web page on WinME which prompted this thread.*

*POST* *3*....... *On System Restore - a link to an excellent thread in TSG. Here* *And one to the site of an MVP who specializes in System Restore problems: Noel Paton. Here*

*POST* *16*......*The Delindex Link (The best cleanup WinME freeware) & The RegSeeker link (tweaks and registry clean)*

*POST* *17...... Boot Log Examiner (How does your computer fare on Startup) - link*

*ScanDefrag (automated Disk Cleanup, Scan Disk and Disk Defragment freeware) - link 
MS Splash Screen remove on Boot-up - Tip/Tweak 
Shortcuts to shutdown and restart - Tip/tweak
Enabling DMA - Tip/Tweak and a link
Expanding Control Panel - Tip/Tweak
The second great WinME Tips/Tweaks website - link*

*POST* *24.......ShellIconCache (remove/resize/restore).* *The link given in this post is now obsolete. Do this: Go to Start|Search| enter: shelliconcache. If the folder returned is larger than is reasonable (say 500kb) delete it and re-start. Windows will recreate the folder and reduce its size. N.B. This is a hidden system file so you will have to unhide those. Go to Start|Settings|Folder Options|View and scroll down to the appropriate settings (there are three of them). See flavallee's Sticky this forum* * here*.

*POST* *30........Various links including the excellent vb2java cleanie - link and a revised link to HijackThis. Here*

*POST* *35........Product Key: find it if it exists! - link
'Bills Way' - link to his (Bill's) visual basic freeware site especially his RegSrch.vbs registry search one.*

*POST* *43 .......Link to MS Newsgroups for WinME listing these categories... Applications. Display. Games. General. Hardware. Internet. Movie Maker. Multimedia. Networking. New User. Power Management. Printing. Setup. System Tools.

Also: About Norton A/V and McAfee A/V (as resource hogs and trouble-makers)*

*POST** 46 ......."Bare Essentials" (Some ideas on Security - mine) revised link: **Here*

*POST* *52 ........Tweaks:

Virtual Memory Management.
Active Scripting Disablement (The most interesting of the winme tweaks!).
DirectX checkout (Is yours working efficiently?)
Startup Axis (Don't burden your computer from the word 'Start').
Maintenance of software/hardware - routines. And a very good website on cleaning. Here.
Tweaks re resource excess usage.*

*POST* *65 .........This forum and its original purpose (a nag)*. *A Sun Java important update.* *and a revision* -* here* *to moderator dvk01's post on the need to update Java (re: Vundo infections)*

*POST* *77..........Desktop Locker v1.0 freeware (prevent easy access to your desktop) - link*

*POST* *82..........A final (well almost!) word on my security thinking.* * Here *

*POST* *83..........MenuShowDelay Lightning fast menu display - your choice of lightning speed or less.

An intro. to jv16pt originally a freeware registry cleaner (and still one of the best). It is available **here*.

*POST* *84 ........Search engine searching - risks disclosed - BBC Tech Article here: re: Risky search engine terms*

*POST * *93.........Testers and Testing - RAM, Hard Disk and Sun Java*

*POST* *94.........Rootkit Detector Software (See TSG thread here And a review here*

*POST* *98........ ScanDefrag the latest update is Oct 2006* *here*

*POST* *99.........MSJava removal tool. Use this prior to an install of Sun Java Runtime.** Here*

*POST * *100......Windows Updates Catalog for use if you do a Format and Install of WinME.* *Here*

*To view and to clean-up your Index.dat files this is a proven tool.** Here*

*POST** 109......Renaming your Recycle Bin.* *Here*.

*POST** 121......Zert patches for older Windows versions incl WinME. Thanks Tom (lotuseclat79)*

*POST** 134...... Re the Sticky here in this 'Tips and Tricks' forum. A clarification.*

*POST* *135......Sun Java Runtime Update
From moderator dvk01's Sticky post in 'Security' about the importance of updating Sun Java's Runtime.* *Here*

*POST* *139...... The Resource Issue in Windows 9x. With links to expert opinion and guidance.*

***************************************************************************

*My thanks to the other posters so far in this thread. They have all added to it in their own way - so if you have time have a read.

angelize56......41
anglin_fool......14
bellgamin.........9,11,18,20,22,49,51,107
blues_harp28..4
bogle................12
buck52.............58,61,63
ekim68.............8,27,40,66,68,72,74,76,78,89,91,106,112,113,117,119,127,129,131,132,137
GoJoAGoGo......47,60,62,85,101,103,105,116
hunters.............25,28
JohnWill............7,10
lotuseclat79.....96,120
ramean............13,15
remaja.............87,90
Rockn...............54,71
Stoner..............2,6,36,38,80,122,124,126
Tapeup.............31,55,59
tj29392...........44
watcher...........114

Cheers.

Ben.*


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello Windows Millennium Users.*

I could sure use your assistance at this point so if you are willing will you please try this out for me:

A summary. I have tried everything I can think of and some besides - see my post in Web & Email *here* - to access a sample video stream of a sports event which I know users of XP can do. So what I would like you to do (it takes very little time and is not difficult) is go to this webpage *here* which is the sample streaming page of a parent company known as CricketOn.TV. There are several different sports offered as samples it doesn't matter which one you choose. You will see the following just above those samples:

_"Please Note - These sample streams may take around 90 seconds to load from the point your_[sic]_ enter the username and password details (below). Please be patient.

USERNAME: streamtest 
PASSWORD: test "_

Click on the sample of your choice. Your default media player will open and show 'Acquiring license'. A small new window will then open which is the log-in window. Enter the username and password given above - and sit tight for a couple of minutes.

If you then get the sample stream, or don't, please post here.

Many thanks.

Ben.:up:

P.S. I have been in touch with the site's support team but with no remedy for my inability to get these samples


----------



## ekim68

I've tried and don't get the sample stream, too. I looked at their support and it seems
to me that they say it should work on Windows media player version 7 and above. 
However, I have version 9 and it doesn't like it. I'll try later on with my laptop which has XP.

And, I have had a little luck with alternatives, third party stuff:

http://www.divxmovies.com/players/

And, I'll check to see if I have the latest codecs for my media version.


----------



## aarhus2004

Good on you, Mike and thanks.


----------



## Augie65

Just wanted to let you know that I used my wife's computer that is running
Windows 98SE and went to the site and it worked. She has WMP9 on her 
machine. I did get a window after closing the player about updating the license,
but other than that, I entered the login and it accepted and began playing.
So I am out of ideas why yours will not work.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Augie65. I just tried it again and it works with my win media player. Maybe a
problem with the site earlier.


----------



## aarhus2004

Augie65 and Mike,]

Thanks to you both. I just got it with WinME and WMP7 so the answer seems to be that the site did have server problems, perhaps intermittent ones, perhaps too much traffic on occasion too.

Cheers.

Ben.:up:

Update: I now no longer have to log-in to get it and that's after my total daily wipe of all cookies/histories/index.dat etc etc. For what it's worth, that site offers a higher bandwidth streaming than the 'other'.


----------



## guitar21

me rocks no activation


----------



## aarhus2004

guitar21 said:


> me rocks no activation


Well thanks, guitar21, I think. What does it mean? I regret I lack understanding - honest.

Ben.


----------



## guitar21

windows me is free


----------



## ekim68

guitar21 said:


> windows me is free


And, so is air, for now...


----------



## aarhus2004

Well, bless me heart and soul, and thanks for the illumination Guitar 21

Windows Millennium sure does rock, no activation and free, free as a dodo bird.

As long as you can play and sing, Mike, we have air enough.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Ben. You motivate me. And, I'll use ME until I can't...And, I'll sing until I can't..


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello *WinME* users,

In my post, this thread and *here*, I introduced *RegSeeker*. I said it was mainly for its tweaks because of its inevitable limitations as a cleaner. Well there is a new version available which has attempted to address those limitations -* here*.

Some folk don't like *WMP9*. An install of it does set (or prompt you to set) a restore point to allow for its possible removal. Perhaps that point no longer exists and you wish to revert to WMP7.1 (or 7 or 6) then check the link *here*.

More on *Rootkits **here*.

A guy e-mailed me the other day bemoaning the imminent demise of *Antivirus Grisoft Free Edition*. I mailed him the link *here*.

*Streaming video* can be problematic with the buffering the most frustrating of all. I have found that *WMP9* offers some settings which are helpful. I have also found that the *Microsoft* defaults under the *Performance tab*, those of *buffering* and *acceleration*, can be usefully changed. Although many factors play a part in streaming video quality it seems reasonable enough to me that our computers should be optimised to receive it when it arrives. I recommend the following:

Under the* Performance tab|Network buffering *- bullet *Buffer* and set, say, 20 secs. Try different settings to suit your stream. Click Apply. Under *Video acceleration *- move the slider to Full. Click Apply.

Under the *Privacy tab|Enhanced Content Provider Services *- check the box *Send Unique Player ID to Content Providers*. Click Apply.

Cheers.:up:

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> In my post, this thread and *here*, I introduced *RegSeeker*. I said it was mainly for its tweaks because of its inevitable limitations as a cleaner. Well there is a new version available which has attempted to address those limitations -* here*.


Hi Ben:

Thanks for the Reg Seeker update. I've missed out on versions 1.50 and 1.51. I was using 1.45. Now that 1.52 is here I've tried it out and it appears to be finding a lot more items than 1.45 did. I ran JV16 PT and it found 3 items and then I ran 1.52 and it found 23 items. Have you had any problems with 1.52?

Joe


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Hi Ben:
> 
> Thanks for the Reg Seeker update. I've missed out on versions 1.50 and 1.51. I was using 1.45. Now that 1.52 is here I've tried it out and it appears to be finding a lot more items than 1.45 did. I ran JV16 PT and it found 3 items and then I ran 1.52 and it found 23 items. Have you had any problems with 1.52?
> 
> Joe


Hello Joe,

No problems so far. The last weekend I had occasion to do two format/installs and so my figures for both cleaners were in the very-high range with* RS *100 items ahead of *JV*. I took a cautious approach with both to begin with. In *RS* I placed all the 'Extensions not used' in the exclusions list. See .doc attachment (Word Pad) and shall leave them there. In the past I always deleted them knowing they would be re-created when needed. I have also found it useful to rid my machine of the assorted* History *items via *RS* before scanning the registry with it. It is a little soon to say a plain 'no problems' however if the are working on it it can only get better. I like the pretty progress bar and wonder what "Invalid Services" are. *JV*'s exclusion list I intend placing a shortcut-to on my desktop for easy reference so I can distinguish between my reds and his! Here *C:\Program Files\jv16 PowerTools\Settings\Ignore.*

Joe, I imagine you have come under the persuasive power of* WinXP *with its* NTFS *and better resource management but I am glad to learn you may be still keeping up the ancient* WinME*. The updates for which are still available in Windows Updates - thus saving we format and installers a lot of messing about in the catalogue.

Trust all well with you, old buddy.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Hi Ben:
> 
> Thanks for the Reg Seeker update. I've missed out on versions 1.50 and 1.51. I was using 1.45. Now that 1.52 is here I've tried it out and it appears to be finding a lot more items than 1.45 did. I ran JV16 PT and it found 3 items and then I ran 1.52 and it found 23 items. Have you had any problems with 1.52?
> 
> Joe


Hello Joe,

No problems so far. The last weekend I had occasion to do two format/installs and so my figures for both cleaners were in the very-high range with* RS *100 items ahead of *JV*. I took a cautious approach with both to begin with. In *RS* I placed all the 'Extensions not used' in the Exclusions list and shal leave them there. In the past I always deleted them knowing they would be re-created when needed. I have also found it useful to rid my machine of the assorted* History *items via *RS* before scanning the registry with it. It is a little soon to say a plain 'no problems' however if they are working on it it can only get better. I like the pretty progress bar and wonder what "Invalid Services" are. *JV*'s exclusion list I intend placing a shortcut-to on my desktop for easy reference so I can distinguish between my reds and his! Here *C:\Program Files\jv16 PowerTools\Settings\Ignore.*

Joe, I imagine you have come under the persuasive power of* WinXP *with its* NTFS *and better resource management but I am glad to learn you may be still keeping up the ancient* WinME*. The updates for which are still available in Windows Updates - thus saving we format and installers a lot of messing about in the catalogue.

Trust all well with you, old buddy.

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> Joe, I imagine you have come under the persuasive power of* WinXP *with its* NTFS *and better resource management but I am glad to learn you may be still keeping up the ancient* WinME*. The updates for which are still available in Windows Updates - thus saving we format and installers a lot of messing about in the catalogue.


Hi Ben:

Yes, I'm still using WinME, actually my wife is using more than me and I have it fired up 4-5 days a week. I never did update Reg Seeker on my WinME and still use version 1.35. I think when 1.45 was released they mentioned some issues WinME and I never wanted to update. If all is fine with 1.52, I will update WinME. Glad to hear you are still actively doing formats/installs. :up: I'm still using the same WinME format/install I did back in Feb 03. I don't miss the lack of new Windows Updates for WinME as they seemed to do more harm than good whenever I updated. I still hold my breath whenever I do Windows Updates for my WinXP and just got finshed installing 3 new updates today. 

Joe


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I never did update Reg Seeker on my WinME and still use version 1.35. I think when 1.45 was released they mentioned some issues WinME and I never wanted to update. If all is fine with 1.52, I will update WinME. I don't miss the lack of new Windows Updates for WinME as they seemed to do more harm than good whenever I updated. I still hold my breath whenever I do Windows Updates for my WinXP and just got finished installing 3 new updates today.
> 
> Joe


Hello Joe,

I agree about Updates. I have them all now but have unchecked those two KB ones - thinks -* KB891711 & KB918547 *- in* Mike Lin's StartupCPL*which has to be, along with its companion *Startup Monitor*, high on my list of the most all-time-useful freewares - so I can say I 'have' them but also that I don't, I guess!!

*RegSeeker*, after a third Format/Install a couple of days ago (on account of a new driver for my Rage Fury video card which has been transformed in Devices - so I now see - to an 'All In Wonder" one and which gave me such a headache as it froze Windows load-up and nothing I could* *think *to do in Safe Mode to rid myself of it would work etc etc, the final solution lay in msconfig items under 'Load Static VxDs' where I unchecked VIAGART viagart.vxd then I was free to use the driver), *RegSeeker*r has now passed my inspection!! and I delete all it offers with my former impunity - and I think I like the 'AutoClean' option (I just looked at it). *I had no restore points! And forgot I had the scanreg /restore option so mad was I with myself!!

What version of *WMP* came with *WinXP*, Joe?

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> I agree about Updates. I have them all now but have unchecked those two KB ones - thinks -* KB891711 & KB918547 *-
> *RegSeeker*r has now passed my inspection!! and I delete all it offers with my former impunity - and I think I like the 'AutoClean' option (I just looked at it).
> What version of *WMP* came with *WinXP*, Joe?


Hi Ben:

I choose not to install KB891711 & KB918547 after hearing about all the issues with them.

I'll pass on the "Auto Clean" option as it's much safer to view the items before deleting.

WMP 9 came with WinXP Home.

Take care,
Joe


----------



## aarhus2004

Joe,

Love the avatar

I must try to find those issues since mine are up and running and I have been having a strange i*ssue *with Create Mail in O.E.

There are folk who dislike WMP9. We are all full of preferences!

Cheers, Joe.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello *WinME* Users,

*IF* you don't have an *ATI* video card then *skip* this post.

However if you do have one and it is an *ATI Rage 128 GL SD AGP *or the *PRO* version of that card or the *Rage Fury*, then this post may be of interest.

Perhaps in an idle moment you may think that checking for driver updates might be a neat thing to do. It is recommended hereabouts, after all. If you happen to find one by searching for it (you can ignore the obvious place - *ATI* who will send you to *AMD* who will take you by the hand and to a page which says *oops* or the equivalent) - if you find one and install it or if you decide to let dear old *Windows* look for one it's already too late. You will in for more trouble than in having a pack of *deranged monkeys *in the room wherein lies your comp.

Simply put - find something else to do in your idle moment - *do not do* a *driver update *on those video cards, the software for which is called the Display adapter in System|Device Manager.

Sometimes it's better to stand still, and "*if it's workin don't fixit*" really comes into it's own here.

Cheers. :up:

Ben.

P.S. If you do have a dull moment you could read *here* you might have a laugh at my expense


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Hi Ben:

I installed RegSeeker 1.52 into my WinME. I then ran a scan with 1.35 and found 7 items then ran a scan with 1.52 and found 115 items, huge difference. The thing that amazes me is that 1.52 found about 25 items related to Mozilla Firebird which was one of the names of Firefox over 2 years ago while the program was in beta. 1.52 also found some adult items than were inserted into my "Favorites" folder about 2-3 yrs ago after I was hijacked after downing loading a tainted music file.

Yes, 1.52 is one powerful registry cleaning tool. I've deleted 1.35 and have the folder in my Recycle Bin and will keep it there until I'm positive I want to keep 1.52.

Joe


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Joe,

I remember some scoffing somewhere in TSG and from no one I can remember who pointed out that *RegSeeker* 1.35 had "been in Beta for ever".

Well this new 'baby' (pretty too) has grown-up some. We can get it from *here*.

Thanks for the great input, Joe. I am using it daily now my latest 'wipe' has proven itself. It has one 'Tweak' I can't figure out - "Save Explorer window settings" is it. Sounds O.K. but I am not sure it works as I expect - which probably means I'm up some creek! 

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

I hate this thread being on page any number but one 

Ben.*^^^^*


----------



## ekim68

Happy 'bump' Holidays....


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello *WinME*ers,

*dvk01*(Derek), has faithfully posted yet another update for Sun's Java Runtime Environment *here*.

Be sure to follow his directions in all things Sun Java Update.

""""*I see this post is very relevant to users of WinME regarding as it does the new Sun Java version 6.0 and its incompatibility with WinME.*

Best wishes.

Ben.:up:

By the way this website has helped me accept the frustrations of the Sun Java system and website generally:

http://www.javatester.org/version.html


----------



## ekim68

Firefox 3.0 has been released for testing purposes and it won't support Win95, 98, ME so
stick with FF2.0 if you use it.
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/3.0a1/releasenotes/


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello,

Inevitably the slow pressure mounts as desirable freewares drop their support for WinME. But we don't care as long as there exists somewhere a download for the good and familiar oldies.

Is there anyone who doesn't know this *site?*.

Thanks, Mike, for the heads-up. Mozilla Firefox 2.0 is still available *here*..

Ben.:up:


----------



## ekim68

Hey Ben, did you get that cd?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Hi Ben:

It's been awhile since I browsed the OldVersion site. I was surprised to see JV16 PowerTools with 3 more versions past 1.3.0.195 which is what I thought was the last freeware available after Macecraft Software bought out Jouni Vuorio. Can you brief me on this? Are the 1.4/1.5 versions much different than 1.3? Versions 1.4/1.5 are a smaller size program - 1.5 MB compared to 2.1 MB for version 1.3. Have you tried 1.4 and 1.5?

Take care,
Joe


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Hey Ben, did you get that cd?


Hello Mike, No not yet. Glad to hear it's on its way. Will PM you as soon as Santa gets to me! 

Ben.



GoJoAGoGo said:


> It's been awhile since I browsed the OldVersion site. I was surprised to see JV16 PowerTools with 3 more versions past 1.3.0.195 which is what I thought was the last freeware available after Macecraft Software bought out Jouni Vuorio. Can you brief me on this? Are the 1.4/1.5 versions much different than 1.3? Versions 1.4/1.5 are a smaller size program - 1.5 MB compared to 2.1 MB for version 1.3. Have you tried 1.4 and 1.5?


Hi, Joe, I am still using the 1.3.0.195 you sent me. As I seem to recall we read that the next version wasn't as good as that one. As for the other 'old versions' 1.4 and 1.5 I have never tried them. Jouni Vuorio must have had a change of heart cos I remember how difficult it became to find any one of them (Japan was one of the last places). I thought, too, that Macecraft was his professional website. I did trial one of the versions available from Macecraft and it was much faster than the 1.3... I am so conservative, Joe, since I have reverted to RegSeeker 1.35 beta I tried keeping both old and new on the machine but the new takes over the old so I got rid of the new! So it is interesting to wonder about the new in both cases.

I have a somewhat dangerous fascination with the registry and registry cleaners. I am presently toying with this one* here.*. It is a little challenging.

Shall we try those newer jv16pts? You now have more scope to be able to do so freely.

Cheers, Joe,


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello *WinME* Users,

*WordPad's *default font is Times New Roman (Western) - no doubt a fine font but it holds no pleasure for me. Having done some research on the matter of changing this default I find disagreement (in myself) about method and outcome. This in two articles - *here* and *here*.

As a comparatively confused novice in the more esoteric innards of WinME I have managed to find a way of getting a satisfactory outcome for myself. When I click on a Desktop shortcut to WordPad it opens to my preferred Font, Style and Size.

I thought I would share this with you.

Since I like icons I have chosen to use the one which accompanies this extension *.wri *(see GIF '*First*')

Steps.

1. Open WordPad.
2. Change the Font, Style and Size to your preference.
3. Press Enter (or Return) and choose the depth (length) of your document by holding down the key.
4. Open File and choose Save As.
5. In the dialog box Save in and File name *choose where you wish to save it to* and name it anything you like. If you want the pretty icon - after the name type this .wri 
6. Click Save.
7. Go to the created file, right click on it and choose Properties. Under the General tab Attributes check Read-only.
8. Click OK.
9. Right-click on a WordPad shortcut on the Desktop. (WordPad is in Programs|Accessories).
10. Choose Properties.
11. Under the Shortcut tab in Target you will see "C:\Program Files\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE"
12. Leaving a space after the .EXE" 
13. Type C:\Windows\Yourplace\Yourname.doc or .wri or .txt mine looks like this:

C:\Windows\Desktop\WordPadTemplateArialB10.wri"

and the whole Target (mine) looks like this:

"C:\Program Files\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE" C:\Windows\Desktop\WordPadTemplateArialB10.wri"

14. Click Apply and OK. (see GIF '*Second*')

**N.B. If you choose to save the .wri file to a location other than on your desktop then the Target will have to be modified from the above by the addition of quotation marks after the space following the .EXE" and immediately before the path beginning with C:\...* for example here is the full target path to My Documents:

*"C:\Program Files\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE" "C:\My Documents\WordPadTemplateArialB10.wri"*

When copying and pasting into your document... (see GIF '*Third*')

Have fun.:up:

Ben


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Hi Ben:

Something smells concerning JV16 PowerTools at OldVersion.com. The "Overview" section lists the current version as 1.4. In the "Older Versions Available" section they have links for two 1.5 versions - 1.5.2.338 and 1.5.2.342:
http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=jv16

The current new pay for version available at the Macecraft Software site is 1.5.2.350:
http://www.macecraft.com/news/126/

How can OldVersion.com have links for freeware 1.5 versions when Macecraft is still selling the 1.5 version???  Perhaps they may only be trial versions.

Anyways McAfee SiteAdvisor gives a bad review for Oldversion.com as they have found some downloads contain Adware:
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/oldversion.com?ref=safe&aff_id=0

Joe


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Joe,

If it is true about oldversion.com that's a real pity.

As our friend Jouni is very clever indeed (MHO) I suspect his product is still of great interest to him - the so-called old versions being his 'children.

I shan't bother with it, Joe. Not during this period of Xmas and cricket.

Cheers.

Ben.

P.S. Joe. aren't the jvpt16 version numbers the whole set. So 1.5.2.342 is older than 1.5.2.350?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> If it is true about oldversion.com that's a real pity.
> P.S. Joe. aren't the jvpt16 version numbers the whole set. So 1.5.2.342 is older than 1.5.2.350?


For future reference if you do want to download from OldVersion.com, you can send McAfee SiteAdvisor a download link for them to check for Adware/Spyware. I've never done this so I don't know how fast they would respond:
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/ol...tion=suggestedDownload&user=UNKNOWN&comments=

I'm not sure how the version numbers work but to me it seems like .342 and .350 are updates to version 1.5.2


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello,

My post *here* refers.

*This post should now be ignored since the links provided are out of date/irrelevant.*

That version of Sun Java Runtime SE (Java Runtime Environment 1.5) still available for WinME may be found here. It also is the update 10 version.

or *here*.

The above link (if it continues to work) offers both the full version *Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0.10* (the 'offline' one), and the update to 10 (the 'online' one) from the previous 9.

If you are just updating from *1.5.0.9 *to *1.5.0.10 *and doing it online, when it is finished (it's quite small, the Sun site says *-*7MB which is approx.300KB) go to Add/Remove Programs and delete J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9. (Note that the 1.0 is dropped - no significance in that).

This link, brought down from my other post, is even more relevant than when I first posted it:



> By the way this website has helped me accept the frustrations of the Sun Java system and website generally:
> 
> [B]http://www.javatester.org/version.html[/B]


HTH.

Ben.

This post makes sense.* Here*. A dismal prospect but perhaps we can start a club (or a Forum) for antiques - might be fun - strutting our full regalia for a few minutes each day, sans viruses of course!!:up:


----------



## aarhus2004

Now ain't that something?


----------



## ekim68

Cool. You know Ben, I try to make everything around me last as long as it can....Including
my ME...Thanks for keeping this going...


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Cool. You know Ben, I try to make everything around me last as long as it can....Including
> my ME...Thanks for keeping this going...


Hello Mike,

I do that too, and enjoy the challenge of doing it.

I will be checking my mail-box in a couple of hours.

Cheers, Mike.

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

The last time I used the Delindex program on my WinME I ran into a major problem. While the program was running I noticed it was taking an extra long time to complete. After it did complete I booted and got an *"Windows Protection Error, System Halted, Restart System".* The only way I could restart was with the restart button on the tower, which resulted in a ScanDisk for improper shutdown. After the ScanDisk completed I was back in the "Windows Protection Error. I repeated this routine once again and found myself back in the "Windows Protection Error. On my third attempt I booted into Safe Mode and was able to do a successful System Restore.

I believe the Delindex program caused some major registry damage which resulted in the "Windows Protection Error". I've since removed the Delindex program from my system and now use the manual deltree commands for removing Temp files. Here's a Microsoft article concerning "Windows Protection Errors".
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q149962/


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Joe,

Thanks for sharing your experience with Delindex. I cannot remember when I started using this tool - its been awhile now. My use averages twice a week but then I am a bit of a clean-up fanatic. The only changes I had to make to its code were to add a file I have created for home made icons in order to check the growth of the Thumbs.db (not sure about that name there since I can't find one - I ran Delindex this morning), and to exclude the line of code which changed my setting for Auto Updates (in CPL) back to its default. This one:
::deltree /y c:\progra~1\window~2\>nul. But those aside I have never had any problem with it.

So what I have realised for some time now is that each user of the Windows Millennium operating system (apart from the additions in software each has made along the way) has essentially a different computer. This largely depends on who was the manufacturer. But since Delindex makes the same deletions each time it is run and you have been using it for some time as well - I am at a loss to understand the problem you think it caused. I am sure you, knowing just how efficient a clean-up utility it essentially is, will one day try it again and let us know here, Joe. So many mysteries involved in the computing operation; and I, as probably we all do, look for solutions in the 'obvious' places. Our 'conclusions' have a very reassuring effect!

Cheers, Joe.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

For *some *WinME users *"*Format *Your Active Partition *and Reinstall Windows Millennium*" and more.

**Those with original equipment which came with genuine installation CDs.*

Cheers. :up:

Ben.

Since making the above post...

I have been researching - via Google, Microsoft, this Forum, and my own files and I conclude that nothing I can offer (including my own 'method') regarding the formatting of a disk and the reinstalling of Windows Millennium is worth my doing in this thread (or anywhere else for that matter). So what I have decided to do is to suggest links to reading about this process and, by so doing, perhaps saving you the frustrations involved in doing your own search. It may be a cop-out on my part - I don't know.

Google, as a search engine, has deteriorated in so far as computing help is concerned. I do know that. A recently read article issuing from Google tell of the daily struggle that organisation undergoes in an effort to control the search result content. Why? Because the interests of commercial enterprise are also working out ways to have content placed early in any search results. It's a battlefield. Using Google is like being involved in a war without end - and in all innocence. No fun at all.

Then there is the considerable difference of educated opinion, which surely exists, about computers, computing and the hows, whys and wherefores associated with same.

Selected links are what are "coming soon"


----------



## aarhus2004

*"Triple threat targets Word users" *

*HERE.*

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

There is disagreement even about the name of this procedure to say nothing about whether it is worthwhile. About the only certainty lies in the fact that computers with Windows Millennium installed as the operating system fall into several categories as far as the "how to" of a format and install. These are decisions individuals must make for themselves.

Reformat C: and Reinstall Windows Millennium implies:

1. That windows Millennium is stored on a drive the letter i.d. of which is C.
2. That this drive was at least subject to formatting when built and has perhaps been reformatted since then.
3. That it is wished to rid oneself of a present installation of WinME and undertake the installation of the pristine operating system.
4. That is is not a low-level format. For in this procedure the Master Boot Record (MBR) remains intact on the drive concerned.

These are the links which I have found useful in my own attempt at understanding the 'format and install' of WinME. They are not in any particular order:

*http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/499572-guide-reinstall-windows.html#post3964448

Search for format reinstall in Win95/98/ME forum.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-9...ing-windows-me-advice-needed.html#post3490927
Showing results 1 to 50 of 500 
Search took 6.62 seconds; generated 9 minute(s) ago. Search: Key Word(s): format, reinstall ; Forum: Windows 95/98/Me and child forum

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;271673

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=277648

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q255867

http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/catalog/en/default.asp

http://www.windowsreinstall.com/windowsme/installme/page1.htm

http://www.toejumper.net/rescue3/reinst3.htm

http://www.kayodeok.btinternet.co.uk/favorites/kbasewinme.htm

http://www.pcstats.com/beginners.cfm

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1720

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/msoftapptips/3._Windows_95-98-Me

http://mysite.verizon.net/eric.groves/pg39.html

http://www.helpdesk.umd.edu/documents/4/4349/

http://users.iafrica.com/c/cq/cquirke/baddata.htm

http://www.generation.net/~hleboeuf/winme.htm

http://www.techspot.com/tweaks/windows_install/index.shtml

http://www.insideoe.com/tips/archiving.htm

http://www.oehelp.com/OETips.aspx*

In my next post I shall attempt to deal with the much more esoteric art of the *Repartitioning *of a drive. I say "_attempt_" because my brain is somewhat soggy - but hopefully all will be clear to you!

Cheers.

Ben. 

I attach a gif of a personal document I have created (and tidied-up for sharing) which I use as a checklist when the reinstallation is complete. In this case I have ordered the suggestions to suit myself.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Partitioning a hard disk or hard disks.*

Beginning with some links - not in any particular order:

http://aumha.org/a/parts.htm

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q255867

http://partition.radified.com/

http://nedwolf.com/Freeware-Utilities-Useful.htm

http://www.ranish.com/part/

http://www.everythingcomputers.com/reformat_print.htm

http://www.freewareweb.com/cgi-bin/archive.cgi?ID=447

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/ranish.html

The above are for information only. I have no experience of the freeware on offer.

*Using fdisk.*

For the purpose of familiarization the fdisk tool can be *viewed* on your desktop. It is perfectly safe to do so. Go to Start | Programs | Accessories | MS DOS Prompt and click on the last. The DOS window will open with this prompt *C:\Windows>_*

Type *fdisk*.

The advisory window will appear *"Your computer has a disk larger than..."*. Press *Enter* (or Return). The list of options window will appear.

In the list of options - *#4 "Display partition information"* is your choice. Enter *4*. Press *Enter*.

The attached gifs "Display1" and "Display2" (these are the partitions I have - the prompt to see the latter will be offered with *"The Extended DOS partition contains Logical DOS Drives"* and *"Do you want to display..."*.) are offered as a sample.

If you desire to partition your existing hard disk(s) it is *preferable* to do it in DOS - that which is arrived at before the boot of Windows by using an EBD (Emergency Boot Disk or StartUp floppy) and choosing from the options offered "Boot Without CDROM Support" and at the A:\>_ prompt typing* fdisk*.

The advantages or otherwise of partitioning a hard disk or hard disks are for you to decide.

Two additional gifs are attached - *"Schematic1"* and *"Schematic2"* ( I had fun creating these!). They may be of interest.

Cheers, *WinME Users*. :up:

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello* WinME Users*,

If, like me, you have resigned yourself to perpetual ignorance about much involved in understanding and using a computer I hope you can take some heart from a guide like this one.

*On the settings in I.E.6 (and O.E.6)*:

The *TechSpot*

The guide is fully illustrated and explanations are precise and (relatively) easily understood.

During the first week of the New Year I am resolved to update my post which itemizes the content of this thread. 

I do like the appearance of this site (the home page of the one given above) and its accessibility:

The *Tech Spot*.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Update #4 is well underway (and I wanted to jump over those "Moved" posts - now!  ).

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Looks like AVG isn't going to abandon Win9X just yet....

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/5390/lng/us/tpl/v5

Good. I've liked it a lot.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Mike,

And the direct link to the free AVG is *here.*. Do you use the pay for version?

Santa hasn't found me yet! It must be the huge fallen trees outside my door which have confused him. 

All the best for 2007.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

No I don't use the pay for version, but I thought that AVG wasn't going to support Win9X
after Jan. 15, 2007. Apparently they are. And, sheez, talk about 'snail mail'.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Rid yourself of "Shortcut to"*

Hello WinME Users,

Millennium has proven a challenge for most of us, a frustration for some of us and a rewarding experience for others - perhaps that is too black, gray or white - perhaps a portion of each would be closer to the reality of our experience. Whatever!

I have, want it or not, spent this past six weeks formatting C: and re-installing this operating system. My impression that each time I did it I sensed that there were some differences in the outcome leaves me with some questions. For instance I have always used the same authentic disk but what happened to the pretty girl sitting absorbed by her computer or the studious young guy who I liked to fancy was a young Bill Gates? They used to appear to help me pass the 30 mins of installation - but no longer. Before I attempted my first F. and I. (it took me two years to brave the unthinkable process) I always solved my issues (those which proved intractable) by a 're-install over'. Perhaps that is the difference.

On this last occasion, a few days ago, in pursuit of a solution to a problem which proved to have been the result of an earthquake in Taiwan (I kid you not) I came across a major irritation I cannot recall having had to deal with before. Every shortcut I sent to my desktop was prefixed by "Shortcut to..."

After a high and low search I finished up *here*.

It is an article which makes fascinating and perplexing reading. I chose the registry fix simply because the first mentioned fix was so unlike any other fix proposed by Microsoft. The registry fix did not work (for me) and the outrageous exercise of the first fix did! Although the record shows that I had to do it six times not the 4 (or was it five?) proposed by MS. After chasing back and forth across the desktop in the most undignified scared-mouse-pointer manner the prefix was magically removed. So much for programmers and programing - sometimes they seem less than geeky and, perhaps, more cheeky.

Cheers. :up:

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

This thread's selected *TIPS, TRICKS and TWEAKS*.

The *POST* numbers are links. And all other links given are revisions. In some instances where the post is a brief one I have given all the information contained in the original.

*POST 1* ... *Jack Gulley's web page *on WinME which prompted this thread. *Here*.

*POST 3* ... *On System Restore *- a link to an excellent thread in *TSG*. *Here*. And one to the site of an *MVP* who specializes in System Restore problems: *Noel Paton*. *Here*.

*POST 16* ...The *Delindex* Link (The best clean-up WinME freeware) & The *RegSeeker* link (tweaks and registry clean)

*POST 17* ... *Boot Log Examiner *(How does your computer fare on Startup) - Link.
*Plus*:
*ScanDefrag *(automated Disk Cleanup, Scan Disk and Disk Defragment freeware) - Link 
*MS Splash Screen* remove on Boot-up - Tip/Tweak 
*Shortcuts* to *Shutdown* and *Restart* - Tip/Tweak
*Enabling DMA* - Tip/Tweak and a Link
*Expanding Control Panel* - Tip/Tweak
*The second great WinME* Tips/Tweaks website - Link

*POST 24* ... *ShellIconCache *(remove/resize/restore). The *link* given in this post to the Microsoft Community Newsgroups is now *obsolete*. Do this: Go to Start|Search| enter: shelliconcache. If the folder returned is larger than is reasonable (say 1,000kb or more) delete it and re-start. Windows will recreate the folder and reduce its size. N.B. This is a hidden system file so you will have to unhide those. Go to Start|Settings|Folder Options|View and scroll down to the appropriate settings (there are three of them). See *flavallee's* Sticky this forum *here*.

*POST 30* ... *Various links* including the excellent *vb2java cleanie *- link and a revised link to *HijackThis*. *Here*.

*POST 35* ... *Product Key*: find it if it exists! - link
*'Bills Way' *- link to his (Bill's)* visual basic freeware* site especially his *RegSrch.vbs *registry search one.

*POST 43* ... Link to *MS Newsgroups *for *WinME* listing these categories... *Applications*. *Display*. *Games*. *General. Hardware*. *Internet*. *Movie Maker*. *Multimedia*. *Networking*. *New User*. *Power Management*. *Printing.* *Setup*. *System Tools*.

*Also*: About *Norton A/V* and *McAfee A/V *(as resource *hogs* and *trouble*-makers)

*POST 46* ... "*Bare Essentials*" (Some ideas on* Security *- mine).

*POST 52* ...* Tweaks*:

*Virtual Memory Management.*
*Active Scripting Disablement* (The most interesting of the WinMe tweaks!).
*DirectX check-out* (Is yours working efficiently?)
*Startup Axis* (Don't burden your computer from the word 'Start').
*Maintenance of software/hardware* - *routines*. And a very good website on cleaning. *Here*.
*Tweaks re resource excess usage*.

*POST 57* ... *Take care when applying the TAGS in creating a post.*

*POST 65* ... This forum and its original purpose (a nag). A *Sun Java important update*. and a *revision* - *here* to moderator *dvk01's* post on the need to *update Java *(re: *Vundo *infections).

*POST 77* ... *Desktop Locker v1.0* freeware (*prevent easy access *to your desktop) - link

*POST 82* ... A *final *(well almost!)* word *on my *security thinking*.

*POST 83* ... *MenuShowDelay Lightning fast menu display* - your choice of lightning speed or less.
An intro. to *jv16pt *originally a *freeware registry cleaner *(and still one of the *best*). It is available *here*.

*POST 84* ... *Search engine searching - risks disclosed* - BBC Tech Article *here * re: Risky search engine terms.

*POST 93* ... *Testers and Testing* - RAM, Hard Disk and Sun Java. Links.

*POST 94* ... A review of * Rootkit Detector Software* (Based on TSG thread *here*).

*POST 98 *... *ScanDefrag* the latest update is Oct 2006 *here*.

*POST 99* ... *MSJava removal tool*. Use this prior to an install of Sun Java Runtime. *Here*.

*POST 100 *... *Windows Updates Catalog *for use if you do a *Format and Install of WinME*. *Here*. And an Update:
This suggestion relates to that time when Millennium is removed from both the Microsoft Update site and the Catalog - looking ahead?!

To view and to *clean-up your Index.dat files *this is a proven tool. *Here*.

*POST 109* ... *Renaming your Recycle Bin*. *Here*.

*POST 110* ... *The Windows Millennium Complete list of Updates as in June '06.*

*POST 121* ... *Zert patches for older Windows *versions incl. WinME. Thanks Tom (*lotuseclat79*)

*POST 134 *... Re the *Sticky** here* in this 'Tips and Tricks' forum. *A clarification. *

*POST 139* ... The *Resource Issue in Windows 9x*. With links to expert *opinion* and *guidance*.

*POST 153* ... The new* RegSeeker*. Link, Uninstalling *WMP9*. Link, More on* Rootkits*. Link,* AVG Free *to remain available. Link.
*Streaming Video*. Suggestions. And this update: When logging-in to a stream make sure your *I.E.6 settings under Security | Internet Zone | Custom | Scripting | are each enabled (three of them).*

*POST 161* ... *IF you don't have an ATI video card then skip this post*. However if you do have one and it is an *ATI Rage 128 GL SD AGP or the PRO version of that card or the Rage Fury*, then this post may be of *serious interest*.

POST 166 ... Omitted here owing to its *no longer being relevant.*

*POST 172* ... "As a comparatively confused novice in the more esoteric innards of WinME I have managed to find a way of getting a satisfactory outcome for myself. When I click on a Desktop shortcut to *WordPad it opens *to my *preferred Font, Style and Size*..."

*POST 176* ... *On the Sun Java Runtime for Millennium - Links. *

*POST 183* ... "*Triple threat targets Word users*". *Here*.

*POST 184* ... *On Formatting C: and Re-installing Millennium. And Links*.

*POST 185* ... *On Partitioning or Re-partitioning a Hard Drive. And Links.*

*POST 186 *... *On the settings in I.E.5 and O.E.6. Link.*

*POST 191* ...* Yuk, why do I need "Shortcut to" as well as an arrow? *

*POST 192 *... *This post!* Keep your *computer clock set with the accuracy of the atomic clock from* *here*.

*My thanks to all who have given feedback stemming from their own experience with Windows Millennium.*

Cheers, :up: 

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Ben...


----------



## chisoxgal

Help!
I am using my sister's computer to send this, seeing as my own HP with Windows ME just died. I tried to turn it on and it said it was shut down improperly before (not true) and before it even got a chance to scan, another window popped up saying: "kb918547 has caused an error in MMSYSTEM.DLL" then my screen freezes and I cannot do ANYTHING. I tried rebooting 3+ times now. Any solutions?


----------



## ekim68

Have you tried booting into safe mode? Start the computer and tap F8 while it's booting.
It should give you several options on boot..Choose safe mode.
If it does boot to safe mode, let us know...Might be able to do a system restore..


----------



## eL_BeBe

i had operate WinME a long time ago.. I like it I thought it was a very good Operating sysytem. Until WinMe started to crash. It crashed soo many times that i had wen back on Win98 and then eventually to WinXP


----------



## ekim68

chisoxgal said:


> Help!
> I am using my sister's computer to send this, seeing as my own HP with Windows ME just died. I tried to turn it on and it said it was shut down improperly before (not true) and before it even got a chance to scan, another window popped up saying: "kb918547 has caused an error in MMSYSTEM.DLL" then my screen freezes and I cannot do ANYTHING. I tried rebooting 3+ times now. Any solutions?


chisoxgal, you'll probably have better results if you move your questions to the following:
http://forums.techguy.org/20-windows-95-98-me/

Many people can help you there. Not necessarily here in the "tips and tricks" forum.


----------



## aarhus2004

*In General.*

Observation of the forums in *TSG *appear to reflect the* diminishing *numbers of users having *Windows Millennium*, and an i*ncrease* in those using the *Security *forum. *The tendency of new members to post their problems in this forum (Tech Tips & Tricks) shows no sign of diminishing.*

*****************************************************************

*On Windows Updates (WU).*

The freeware *'Belarc Advisor'*, available* here* is a useful means of finding what one's system has in fact installed in the way of Updates. It is also an excellently informative tool as to a system in general.

Here is a list copied from the *Belarc *(single page)* output *as applies to installed WU's on a *Windows Millennium *computer. It is a complete list with a few exceptions which I note below it:

DirectX 
KB904706 
Internet Explorer 
SP1 (SP1) 
Q837009 
Q887797 
Q916281 
Q918439 
Windows Media Player 
WM308567 
WM320920.1 
WM828026 
KB917734 
WinME 
UPD273017 
UPD273991 
UPD290700 
UPD311311 
UPD323172 
UPD323255 
UPD329048 
UPD329115 
UPD811630 
UPD812709 
UPDQ823559 
UPD888113 
UPD891711 
UPD896358 
UPD908519 
UPD918547

*Excluded* on this list are the following:

*1 Critical update *-* Microsoft GDI+ Detection Tool (KB873374)* - Not relevant to my system.

*4 Recommended updates*:

*Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.1* - not relevant to my system.
*Windows Automatic Updating (Windows Me)* - no longer relevant to Windows Millennium.
*Euro Conversion Tool* - Not of interest.
*Windows Movie Maker Update* - Not of interest.

The above list supercedes the one posted in this thread *here*. I should perhaps mention I use I.E. 6, WMP9, do not have MS Word and have Sun Java in place of MSJava.

*****************************************************************

*On creating your own folder of WinME Critical and Recommended Updates *for the time when WinME updates are no longer available via the Update site and are no longer listed in the MS catalog: 

As I continue to download and store the updates from the catalog I am finding differences between the Updates site for auto-install and the catalog of those available for download. Don't, therefore, be surprised if you search without success for some you want. I will post again with more details about those missing from the catalog,

*****************************************************************

*On Security* - a truly last word - see my posts* here *and *here*

I have to concluded that my use of a computer is very conservative indeed and that this reason alone accounts for my success (over a period now stretching to 16 months) of avoiding all infections yet working without the customary array of protective soft and free wares. I do not recommend it but merely share the fact of my experience.

*****************************************************************

*The attached HijackThis text file.*

All the items shown are in my 'Ignore' list. I do not use System Restore nor a firewall or other security software so your HJT log will reflect those you do use but the basics of the startup axis (items 04) should be identical (*marked). The Trusted Zone sites (015) list is long (apparently) and this reflects my preference for disabling Scripting in I.E. Security tab settings for the Internet Zone.

*****************************************************************

And finally, several favorite freewares, two of which were somehow omitted in all my posts in this thread:

An excellent *freeware* spell check for* Outlook Express **here*.

And information for those who use the screen capture utility *ScreenHunter* (I have for many months now and like it well). If you have found that you don't like the latest version 5 here is a difficult-to-find site where version 4 is still available (Jan. '07) *here*.

If you have *concerns about spyware *or links to sites known for their spyware *here *is an excellent *checking* site by *McAfee* (thanks to Joe *[GoJoAGoGo*]). Note however the *freeware will not work with WinME*.Gif attached for clarity. And as an example of what you can discover I checked out* ScreenHunter 4 Free.** Here*  are the results.

And this one, which I consider to be a superior and FREEWARE screen capture (called the *FastStone Capture*) utility (thanks to Richard [*1002richards*]), is new to me - and looks really AOK. See *here*. I should perhaps mention that it is somewhat more complex than my needs dictate but, nevertheless, will please others. I have subsequently found that it will capture an entire window using its scrolling capture option. This is unusual indeed, or so I believe.

Cheers. 

Ben.

*P.S. Please do not post your problems with WinME here in this thread but instead post them* *here*.

*But if you have questions about the tips, tweaks or tricks appearing in the thread then feel free to ask questions about them and, if you have some of your own, then please do post those.*

*For some humour regarding the easiest ways to destroy your PC these two links*, *here* and *here*.

:up:


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello,

For those of us living in Europe (update and elsewhere) - an* e-mail *virus alert *here*.

And *here*.

Cheers and take care,

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

> As I continue to download and store the updates from the catalog I am finding differences between the Updates site for auto-install and the catalog of those available for download. Don't, therefore, be surprised if you search without success for some you want. I will post again with more details about those missing from the catalog,


Hello WinME users,

*The above quote (of mine) in Post 198 ) is is incorrect* (of course  ). If anything the *catalog* contains more updates than are perhaps required and this is determined by the scan engine of the Updates site. However I decided to use the *Catalog site fully and accept all it has to offer*.

The *method* I (finally) settled-on is a simple two-step one! I downloaded the *entire Critical Update collection *(for Windows Millennium of course!) - a total of 48, but did not include the 16 which are *clearly indicated as being for other than the English language*. So the actual total of *Critical *Updates is listed as being 64 in number. (See the first three of the five attached GIFs). I then did the same with *Recommended* Updates - a total of 9. (See the last two of the five attached GIFs).

*Microsoft* bundles these updates in a very tidy fashion. Those which can be installed willy-nilly are clumped together and those which depend on the installation of earlier ones are clumped separately. We cannot make installation mistakes since a warning appears if we try.

The *total size-on-disk* of* all Critical and Recommended Updates *is *149.2 mbs *This most excellent of freewares tells all - *TreeSize Free *- from* here*. I have included GIFs in my next post of the TreeSize output as is relevant to this post. (We can only use a total of 5 items for attachment upload per post).

The order in which we add these updates to our 'basket' is probably irrelevant. Being an order-freak I opted to have them sorted by date and then began at the bottom of the list. I doubt it matters however.

*Why would we need this stash*? You *wouldn't* if you prefer to re-install *Windows Millennium* over itself. You *would* if you decided to format the drive on which it is installed and/or wanted to partition or re-partition that drive (or disk - if the whole of the disk is given over to Windows Millennium). You *might* if you thought your old hard-disk was probably getting to the end of its useful life and wanted (in any case) more storage space). You *wouldn't* if you are convinced Microsoft will keep the old updates available for its antiquated operating system (yes the one more stable than its predecessor but bedeviled - as was its predecessor - by the damn resources issue (resolved by a reboot). The system Microsoft would rather forget it ever created - so say many). I can only offer my view as someone who, having come on the scene when WinME was the in-thing, who is a conservative, and one whose most *satisfying *computer-learning experience was taking the plunge of doing a *format and install *- I want the stash* just in case*. :up:

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

*TreeSize Free - a fascinating tool.*

Here are the two GIFs which belong to the post above.

Ben.:up:

This is interesting too. Mr Gates advises thus:

"_The Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor works with 32-bit versions of Windows XP and Windows Vista. *It will not work with Windows 98, Windows 2000, or Windows XP Professional x64 Edition*.
Here are answers to some common questions about the Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor.
The Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor does not collect or send any personal, identifiable data to Microsoft Corporation or third parties. See the Upgrade Advisor privacy statement for details_."

WinME doesn't get a mention. Presumably MS doesn't want to taint Vista with the mere mention!!

The* Beeb*, however, offers great coverage of *THE* current happening in the world of IT - here.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the info for the latest updates, Ben...I finally got them and have them on CD.
I haven't been to Microsoft in a while and I was actually impressed how smooth it went. :up:


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Thanks for the info for the latest updates, Ben...I finally got them and have them on CD.
> I haven't been to Microsoft in a while and I was actually impressed how smooth it went. :up:


Hello Mike,

Your post adds a chunk to mine - thanks. I have been spoiled by having partitions and two hard disks. Yep, a CD is the place for them.

Speaking of which - it hasn't made the journey yet, Mike, but I am grateful for your having sent it.

All the best.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, it's been almost two months...I'll send another if you like. Just for the sake of seeing what's what in the postal system...And, for next Christmas...


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

The latest summary of topics and links in this thread may be seen here.

Best wishes to all.

Ben. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Ben, good to see you back...

http://forums.techguy.org/announcements/549980-happy-birthday-aarhus2004.html


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

Hopefully this may be the correct *link* to the last summary of the posts and content in this thread.

Sorry about the error in my post last but one.

Thanks to all for the birthday wishes.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Bumpity bump - pardon me.

Best wishes. 

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinME Users,*

This year, 2007, saw *Canada* fall into line with the *USA* in terms of the days on which it greets spring and fall with a time change - one hour forward and one back - the little old lady, my neighbour, who is computer savvy and time conscious told me a long ago how I might approach the difficulty of remembering which way I move the hands of my clock. She said, 'No problem, just say to yourself spring forward and fall back' and added, 'But don't do it too quickly or you may end up on your backside!'. Dear old Gertie.

Computers as 'old' as WinME have faithfully done the job for us but not this year. This year I manually changed the hour on the newly appointed date and had to reverse myself when WinME also did it later on!

So for fall and the long future ahead for this game old system there is a* PATCH *which will toy with the registry and make sure all Win9x systems follow the good old USA in terms of when.

*Here* it is.

I got it from a local MVP, *Ron Martel*, who told me where to go,* here*, and whose post to look for -* Gary S. Terhune*'s - also an MVP.

I installed it and am still up and running. And see maybe helpful GIF

Cheers,

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Hi Ben:

How have you been? Yes, I wondered if a 3rd party would come up with a daylight savings time patch for Win 98/ME. Thanks for the heads up Ben. :up:

Take care,
Joe


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Hi Ben:
> 
> How have you been? Yes, I wondered if a 3rd party would come up with a daylight savings time patch for Win 98/ME. Thanks for the heads up Ben. :up:
> 
> Take care,
> Joe


Hello Joe,

I have been dreaming of a problem I have with my computer - it just couldn't connect with the Net. But no longer, as now I can point skywards and tell my buddies, 'See that new and shiny thick black wire up there?' 'That's mine'.

And Joe, when you get a spare minute and if you feel so inclined, how about PMing me with your response to XP? I am very curious.

Thanks for the response.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Welcome back Ben...


----------



## aarhus2004

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Stoner

Hi Ben 

Not using Me.....but enjoy reading your continued experiences with it .....:up:
Fantastic accumulation of important/useful Win Me facts.


Jack.


----------



## aarhus2004

Stoner said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> Not using Me.....but enjoy reading your continued experiences with it .....:up:
> Fantastic accumulation of important/useful Win Me facts.
> 
> Jack.


Hello Jack,

Thanks for the feedback - I took a vacation from using a computer unsure as to whether I would return to it (but here I am again and my first month is free courtesy my ISP). Glad you are still around. Cheers, Ben.

****************************************************************

My next post, already causing some stimulation in my mind (did I take my meds!?), will attempt to set down in politic and polite terms, a view of *Sun Java *'s website and its painful effect on this very ordinary user.. Now there's a challenge. Watch this black hole.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

* "*This release of Java SE pertains to Windows 98 and Windows ME*."*

re: *Sun Microsystems. Inc.'s Java Runtime Environment Version 5.0 Update 11* or jre1.5.0_11 depending on where you look.

The previous version update was Java Runtime Environment Version 5.0 *Update 10* now there is an *update 11*. The underlining is mine.

I suggest you add *this* link to your links place.

If you haven't Sun Microsystems. Inc.'s Java and wish it it is recommended you first download the Sun file and then uninstall MSJava before installing the Sun Java. See the attached .txt file for the howto of the MSJava uninstall.

If you do have installed Update 10 of the Java SE (Runtime Environment or Version 5.0 Update 10) first download and install the new update 11, and then, in the Add/Remove Programs remove the previous Update 10.

Another link which may help *here.*.

Please note that *Version 6 cannot* be used with Windows Millennium.

It appears that the disk space needed for Sun Java is somewhere between 60 and 100 MBs.

Many websites do require it. For now it is freeware. For now it is being updated.

Thanks be. 

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

Having two versions of HJT, both freeware (for the time being), both still available (pro temp), presents an interesting opportunity to raise some questions in the mind as to what is going-on. If they disagree in their respective outputs, as happened when I first ran version 2, why is this? And why, when I asked version 2 to restore its backups, wouldn't it do so. I found that I must close it and run it again for the BUPs to show-up. But yet again there is a discrepancy and again it is version 2 which shows an additional item.

When all is said and done these differences are of no significance but one day they may be. Yes, I like having two versions cos I am reminded of the juggling act of some sailors who, for whatever reason, enjoy having partners oceans apart. Perhaps it is a method of making outbound voyages equally as delightful as homebound ones! Something about cake in this.

Version 1.99.1 *here*
version 2.0.0.0 Beta* here*

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinME Users,

My machine is now aged seven years, how old is yours?

Four months ago whilst doing a routine cleanup of the interior of my tower I took a look at the hardest working fan. I have been a very tentative techie-type and, knowing the criticality of the CPU assembly, even looking at it was something I had previously avoided! My, oh my, how could that fan work so packed with crud it was. Bells and whistles of alarm rang in my head and apprehension began its unhappy journey through my 'system'. 'Dare I or dare I not?' I slept on it - always my response to potentially dangerous maneuvers. In the case of a computer, well why do I belong to TSG? So I raised the issues(fears!) here.

The outcome has been a happy one and although I assiduously watch the outputs of the Motherboard Monitor, I am satisfied I got it right and that the CPU is a tough heart.

I may have mentioned before that another critical item must be the subject of routine maintenance if we believe or need to believe in such a thing. The CMOS battery is it. Here and here are the articles which prompt me to post that every two (or three years at maximum) this battery must be replaced. If you, as I was, were fortunate in your selection of the WinME machine, this battery (in my case a circular shiny and slender job of slender coin-like profile) can be popped free of its two retaining clips and removed with comparative ease. I have to use a wooden chop-stick with a dab of ShoeGoo II on its end because mine sits under a buss bar and whilst I can pop-it free of the clips I cannot get my fingers on it. The chop-stick and Goo do the job. The failure (running-down) of this battery can be a major nuisance. Read here.

Cheers,

Ben.*


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Ben...ME can still be loaded onto the new 32-bit platforms, but, as I read it, the 64-bit doesn't get it...Still checking...


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Thanks Ben...ME can still be loaded onto the new 32-bit platforms, but, as I read it, the 64-bit doesn't get it...Still checking...


Mike, I am in the dark about these platforms so I can't know what your interest is. Anything you can add would be interesting for me cos you know something I have no idea about. What is the platform WinME had in the beginning and what could we load it onto which would be the 64-bit? i.e. what in a computer offers 64-bit (or 32-bit for tha matter) which isn't related to the operating system? Ignorance is not really bliss for me, and your post comes out of the blue or seems to!

Ben


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinME Users,

Security is, seemingly, an issue of paramount importance:

The BBC Technology webpage offers this and this.

I recommend the use of the Mozilla Firefox browser (in my case I use it only) for TSG. I really like its way of describing everything - it's more use-friendly and if you have bookmarks to TSG and are a member, you will never have to sign-in again providing you add the link after you have signed-in. Wow!! :up: . Implied in this is that you clean-up your system of all the crud put on it including all caches, histories and so on. In other words - that you are given to routines designed for the sake of the computer's efficiency.

Cheers,

Ben.

PS By way of astonishment. 
What drives we critters, yes all of us, to make such journeys (including emigrations from home places)? Do read this.

The BEEB is in fine fettle today cos we have all had one or more of these delightful e-mails (I didnt know that the citizens below the 49th. had been conned to the extent they apparently have been). Read here.*


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinME Users,

Coming next, after I have my brain back from exploring BIOS and CMOS dead-ends, will be:

"The CMOS battery and its relationship to the BIOS".

Or something close.

Ben.*


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinME Users,

This post has everything to do with peace of mind. I imagine somewhere there exists a list of catastrophic events which can take the pleasure out using a computer. I think of hard-disk failure, and of MoBo breakdown. I reflect on how on earth I can keep going an ageing relic of a computer, from where can I get a replacement this or that. And then I think these things are unknowable, and what I do have control over is doing what I can with what I have to optimize my chances of having more years of satisfaction which I get from using and maintaining my system.

The BIOS (Basic Input Output System) is fundamental to accessing Windows. If you haven't all ready done so it well worth your scrutiny. On my computer, which is not a brand-name one and which came with no information in booklet form, requires me to press 'Delete' on boot-up in order to access the BIOS. I do not suggest that any changes be made but rather that one finds out how to navigate through the BIOS and, hopefully, become comfortable doing so. There are instructions all over it - how to view the options available, how to make changes and how to get out of it when the need arises. Much of the information shown may be meaningless but enough will be familiar, enough to ensure one gets a sense of just how important the BIOS is.

The information it shows will be the default settings - those established by the manufacturer. The way your computer was the day you took possession of it. That is unless you or another technician have since modified the settings.

So what can we do, and here I write of those desktop PCs, built in 2000 and having WinME as an operating system. Where are those settings stored? When looking at the BIOS settings via the monitor we can see them well enough. What must we do to ensure those settings remain in 'store'.

The 'store' is a very small chip, and as long as a trickle of power reaches it it will maintain the BIOS data. The source of this power trickle? It is the computers power system, always providing however that the power switch is on (the I/O switch - on my computer at the rear) and also that the computer power cable is in its wall socket. If one of those two are not 'on or in' there can be no power trickle. The chip would 'die' and the settings lost were it not for a small battery called the CMOS battery. One of the links I shall give will explain, that although that name was once exact, today it is more of a tradition. The battery to which I refer is a durable one. The size of a quarter and made of Lithium Oxide it can last for as much as 7 years and as few as 2. It is rechargeable, flat and as shiny as stainless steel. Like many a re-chargeable battery it will last according to conditions of environment and usage. Since its failure is unpredictable the tendency is out sight and mind. It costs so little and once changed the difficulty of so-doing is lessened. What does my experience and reading recommend? Please read the final paragraph here. And see the attached JPG.

BIOS, CMOS, CMOS battery and User a very delicate relationship indeed.

Take care.

Ben.

Some links.

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other...bios-settings-simple-capture.html#post4716991

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonvolatile_BIOS_memory

http://www.pcguide.com/care/bu/what_BIOS.htm

http://www.liverepair.com/encyclopedia/articles/cmosbattery.asp

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000239.htm

http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm

IF we lose the BIOS defaults:

http://www.answers.com/topic/flash-memory

http://www.howstuffworks.com/flash-memory.htm

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/computer-memory.htm

http://www.phoenix.com/en/Customer+Services/BIOS/BIOS+FAQ/default.htm#Q7

Security Reality Check - The BEEB again.*

Ben.:up:


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinME Users,

There is a further update to that most excellent and speedy of freewares known as ScanDefrag here.

And a new Summary is due before month-end.

Greetings.

Ben.

PS I have changed my mind about having two versions of HijackThis working in tandem and settled for Merijn's last 1.99.1 here.*


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinME Users,

This subject is why I never will be separated from my computer until I can no longer use it in a meaningful manner.

For the past 24 hours I have wrestled with the most intractable problem ever to confront me.

Symptoms:

I noticed a sluggishness in performance. Realising I had been busily moving large files to and fro on my C:\ drive I decided to do a defragment. Do what I may, and I did much since the defrag refused to pass the 30% mark, such as reducing those processes indicated in the Close Program dialog (Ctrl|Alt|Delete) leaving only Explorer and Systray up and running (to no avail), going into Safe Mode (to no avail), together with checking the Hard Disk's heath and the other drives (they defragged readily), thinking virus, rootkit and every other nasty, including boot sector viruses and the dreaded malicious take-over in unknown ways, I was at my wit's end. System Restore achieved nothing, neither did registry restore. Panda On-line was deployed and to my considerable dismay it too refused to complete its scan having indicated no problems whatsoever. I admit to hair-tearing bafflement. And pride. Which pride kept me from presenting my problem anywhere else and finally resorted in my doing a format/re-install. I enjoy that clean makeover anyway.

One of the more interesting outcome of this particular re-install (which always places one in the original setting of 800 x 600 resolution) was the decision to remain at that setting. I intend to keep it that way for all the problems I have had with vision recently slipped away, and my desktop appearance is as close as can be to my normal 1024 x 768.

Of course the defrag and Panda reluctances were no more.

But what had happened?

Today I believe I know. The knowing began when I read a post by our deeply knowledgeable member Rollin' Rog. He linked, in his post here, to an MS Article dealing with the defrag issue of no completion in WinME. From that article to this one here.

I had seen the Applog folder listed but as with so many system folders and files I never looked into it. Now it is on my list of the 'dangerous and useless'. And after deletion and replacement, the registry tweaks having been made, it is, and will remain, empty.

I am satisfied I have my culprit and delighted to have had the experience. Who needs Mozilla Firefox with its openness and bells and whistles? Not I.

Cheers.:up:

Ben.

PS The GIF below shows why this (a freeware I search and search for when re-installing WinME) is so desirable to me - plus the fact it is a great Spell Checker for Outlook Express. Here.*


----------



## Stoner

Hi Ben 
Since you have done a re-install, if you have a Maxtor or Seagate hard drive in your computer, or attached by USB, now would be an excellent tine to use the free Disk Wizard or MaxBlast that Seagate provides. Through it, you can save a backup drive image for restoration purposes.

Here are the links
Link

and:
Link

BTW, I found Firefox to improve online security for win 9x as opposed to the buggy IE.
Downside was .....it used more memory than IE, though.

Jack


----------



## aarhus2004

Stoner said:


> Hi Ben
> Since you have done a re-install, if you have a Maxtor or Seagate hard drive in your computer, or attached by USB, now would be an excellent tine to use the free Disk Wizard or MaxBlast that Seagate provides. Through it, you can save a backup drive image for restoration purposes.
> 
> Here are the links
> Link
> 
> and:
> Link
> 
> Jack


*Jack, thanks for the post.

I downloaded the 101MB file and installed it.

I attempted to use the software by clicking on the desktop executable. The GUI appeared and a message requesting "Wait - Processing...".

My system froze and I was unable to do anything. The Close Program dialog couldn't handle it either. I did a shutdown, usually resulting in ScanDisk running on reboot. Boot normal. I tried again with an identical result.

Removal was unpleasant; with some items necessarily removed by a registry cleaner and others in Safe Mode.

I have no doubt it works for some - I don't know what their systems would be. I cannot recommend it for Windows Millennium.:down:

Cheers.

Ben.*


----------



## Stoner

Sorry to hear about the conflict.


----------



## aarhus2004

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello WinME Users,
> 
> For the past 24 hours I have wrestled with the most intractable problem ever to confront me.
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> I noticed a sluggishness in performance. Realising I had been busily moving large files to and fro on my C:\ drive I decided to do a defragment. Do what I may, and I did much since the defrag refused to pass the 30% mark, such as reducing those processes indicated in the Close Program dialog (Ctrl|Alt|Delete) leaving only Explorer and Systray up and running (to no avail), going into Safe Mode (to no avail), together with checking the Hard Disk's heath and the other drives (they defragged readily), thinking virus, rootkit and every other nasty, including boot sector viruses and the dreaded malicious take-over in unknown ways, I was at my wit's end. System Restore achieved nothing, neither did registry restore. Panda On-line was deployed and to my considerable dismay it too refused to complete its scan having indicated no problems whatsoever. I admit to hair-tearing bafflement. And pride. Which pride kept me from presenting my problem anywhere else and finally resorted in my doing a format/re-install. I enjoy that clean makeover anyway.
> 
> One of the more interesting outcome of this particular re-install (which always places one in the original setting of 800 x 600 resolution) was the decision to remain at that setting. I intend to keep it that way for all the problems I have had with vision recently slipped away, and my desktop appearance is as close as can be to my normal 1024 x 768.
> 
> Of course the defrag and Panda reluctances were no more.
> 
> But what had happened?
> 
> Today I believe I know. The knowing began when I read a post by our deeply knowledgeable member Rollin' Rog. He linked, in his post *here*, to an MS Article dealing with the defrag issue of no completion in WinME. From that article to this one *here*.
> 
> I had seen the Applog folder listed but as with so many system folders and files I never looked into it. Now it is on my list of the 'dangerous and useless'. And after deletion and replacement, the registry tweaks having been made, it is, and will remain, empty.
> 
> I am satisfied I have my culprit ...


*That quote is from this post here. In it I made reference to registry tweaks. These are they:

And see this article here.


"Windows 98 and Me track the loading patterns of your programs and use this data to fine-tune the DEFRAG process. The benefit, however, may be canceled by the time required and the space occupied by the logged data in C:\Windows\applog. Using this tweak, you can delete the files in that folder and prevent further logging.

HKLM\software\Microsoft\Windows\ CurrentVersion\Applets\Defrag\AppStartParams

Action: [add] UseProfile and give it a DWORD value of 0.

HKLM\software\Microsoft\WindowsCurrentVersion\Run

Action: Find and delete the value whose data is the full path name of Taskmon.exe."

The applog is still re-created but remains empty.

This MS Article makes for interesting reading too. Here.

Cheers.

Ben. *


----------



## aarhus2004

*This thread's selected TIPS, TRICKS and TWEAKS*.

The POST numbers are links. And all other links given are revisions. In some instances where the post is a brief one I have given all the information contained in the original. Tips in RED are deemed significant.

*POST* 1 "_*For WinME Users Only*_"

Jack Gulley's web page on WinME which prompted this thread. *Here*.

*POST* 3 "*More Millennium*"

On System Restore - a link to an excellent thread in TSG. *Here*.

And one to the site of an MVP who specializes in System Restore problems: Noel Paton. *Here*.

*POST* 16 "*For the Faithful*"

The Delindex Link (The best clean-up WinME freeware). *Here*. & The RegSeeker link (tweaks and registry clean) New Version *here* & Old Version *here* should you, as I do, prefer it.

*POST* 17 "*ME Talk*"

Boot Log Examiner (How does your computer fare on Startup) - Link.
Plus:
ScanDefrag (automated Disk Cleanup, Scan Disk and Disk Defragment freeware) - Link 
MS Splash Screen remove on Boot-up - Tip/Tweak 
Shortcuts to Shutdown and Restart - Tip/Tweak
Enabling DMA - Tip/Tweak and a Link
Expanding Control Panel - Tip/Tweak
The second great WinME Tips/Tweaks website - Link

*POST* 24 *"In Post #17"*

ShellIconCache (remove/resize/restore). The link given in this post to the Microsoft Community Newsgroups is now obsolete. Do this: Go to Start|Search| enter: shelliconcache. If the folder returned is larger than is reasonable (say 1,000kb or more) delete it and re-start. Windows will recreate the folder and reduce its size. N.B. This is a hidden system file so you will have to unhide those. Go to Start|Settings|Folder Options|View and scroll down to the appropriate settings (there are three of them). See flavallee's Sticky this forum here. Link.

*POST* 30 *"Some Useful Links"*

Various links including the excellent vb2java cleanie - link and a revised link to HijackThis. Here.

*POST* 35 *"Where is My Product Key?"* Product Key: find it if it exists! - link
'Bills Way' - link to his (Bill's) visual basic freeware site especially his RegSrch.vbs registry search one. Use this after uninstalling anything - you will be surprised & it's very simple to use.

*POST* 43 *"Problems with Symantec Norton Anti-Virus?"*

Link to MS Newsgroups for WinME listing these categories... Applications. Display. Games. General. Hardware. Internet. Movie Maker. Multimedia. Networking. New User. Power Management. Printing. Setup. System Tools.
Also: About Norton A/V and McAfee A/V (as resource hogs and trouble-makers)

*POST* 46 *"Perhaps of Interest to WinME Users"*

"Bare Essentials" (Some ideas on Security - mine). Attachment.

*POST* 52 *"Assorteds"*

Tweaks.

Virtual Memory Management.
Active Scripting Disablement (The most interesting of the WinMe tweaks!).
DirectX check-out (Is yours working efficiently?)
Startup Axis (Don't burden your computer from the word 'Start').
Maintenance of software/hardware - routines. And a very good website on cleaning. *Here*
Tweaks re resource excess usage.

*POST* 57 *"Take Care When Applying Tags"*

Take care when applying the TAGS in creating a post.

*POST* 65 *"By Way of Information"*

This forum and its original purpose (a nag). A Sun Java important update. and a revision - here, to moderator dvk01's post on the need to update Java (re: Vundo infections).

*POST* 77 *"Password Protection for WinME"*

Desktop Locker v1.0 freeware (prevent easy access to your desktop) - link

*POST* 82 *"Security: A Personal View"*

A final (well almost!) word on my security thinking.

*POST* 83

MenuShowDelay. Lightning fast menu display - your choice of lightning speed or less.
An intro. to jv16pt originally a freeware registry cleaner (and still one of the best). It is available here. Revised link - *Here*.

*POST* 84 *"Security Anyone?"*

Search engine searching - risks disclosed - BBC Tech Article *here* re: Risky search engine terms.

*POST* 93 *"Testing and Testers"*

Testers and Testing - RAM, Hard Disk(s) and Sun Java. Links.

*POST* 94 *"Rootkits - For the Security Conscious"*

A review of Rootkit Detector Software (Based on TSG thread here).

*POST* 100 *"Updates and a Caution. Removing those Index.dat files"*.

Windows Updates Catalog for use if you do a Format and Install of WinME. Link. And an Update:
This suggestion relates to that time when Millennium is removed from both the Microsoft Update site and the Catalog - looking ahead?!

To view and to clean-up your Index.dat files this is a proven tool. Here.

*POST* 108 *"For those in fear and trembling"*.

*Two *quotes. Honest, I failed to use the quote tags on the second, which, while somewhat re-assuring, is a bit mixed-up! The quote I mean. I hope.

*POST* 109 *"Rename Recycle Bin"*.

e.g. Bin, Rubbish, Sh*t, MS, El Crappo, Black Hole, By way of Bill... or start a thread in Random with a pole for the most creative. Link.

*POST* 110 *"Current List of Applied MS Hotfixes for WinME"*.

The Windows Millennium Complete list of Updates as in June '06.

*POST* 118 *"A Rant known as Threats - Known and Not So"*.

Tongue seriously in cheek!

*POST* 121 *"The ZERT Patch".*

Zert patches for older Windows versions incl. WinME. Thanks Tom. (*lotuseclat79*)

*POST* 134 *"Stickies"*.

Re the Sticky here in this 'Tips and Tricks' forum. A clarification.

*POST* 139 *"The Resource Issue in Windows 9x"*

The Resource Issue in Windows 9x. With links to expert opinion and guidance.

*POST* 151 *"Illumination by Song and Dance"*.

*POST* 153 *"A little of this and that"*.

Uninstalling WMP9. Link, More on Rootkits. Link, AVG Free to remain available. Link.
Streaming Video. Suggestions. And this update: When logging-in to a stream make sure your I.E.6 settings under Security | Internet Zone | Custom | Scripting | are each enabled (three of them).

*POST* 158 *"Prettier and Prettier"*.

Two of the best and most useful freewares from Mike Lin - StartUpCPL and StartUp Monitor.

*POST* 161 *"Moving on?"*

IF you don't have an ATI video card then skip this post. However if you do have one and it is an ATI Rage 128 GL SD AGP or the PRO version of that card or the Rage Fury, then this post may be of serious interest.

*POST* 172 * "WordPad & its default font"*.

"As a comparatively confused novice in the more esoteric innards of WinME I have managed to find a way of getting a satisfactory outcome for myself. When I click on a Desktop shortcut to WordPad it opens to my preferred Font, Style and Size..."

*POST* 176 *"Sun Java Updates - A revision"*.

On the Sun Java Runtime for Millennium - Links (lotsa).

*POST* 183 *"Threats to MS Word"*.

"Triple threat targets Word users".*Here*.

*POST* 184 *"Format and Install Windows Millennium."*

On Formatting C: and Re-installing Millennium. And Links.

*POST* 185 *"Partitioning a Hard Disk"*.

On Partitioning or Re-partitioning a Hard Drive. And lotsa inks.

*POST* 186 *"Those Confounded Settings in Internet Explorer 6"*

On the settings in I.E.5 and O.E.6. Link.

*POST* 191 *"The most puzzling solution."*

Yuk, why do I need "Shortcut to" as well as an arrow? A link.

*POST* 192 *"Atomic Clock Time Check".*

Keep your computer clock set with the accuracy of the atomic clock from *here*.

*POST* 198 *"Some observations, tips and so forth"*

*POST* 199 *"Virus alert for Europeans & all of us"*. *Here* and *here.*

*POST* 200 *"Stashing the Millennium Updates"*.

*POST* 201 *"Sizing the tree"*.

Another superb freeware.

*POST* 202 *Thanks Mike* (*ekim68*)

re: Storing your Updates.

*POST* 209 *"The whole world... A patch for all."*

*POST* 216 *"Pre-post pacification? Check. Checks OK."*

Sun Java up to its old tricks - with me at least. An updated version 5.0 Update 11.

*POST* 217 *"HijackThis x 2"*

*POST *218 *"Treating your WinME machine to a probably needed 'special'" *

*POST* 221 *"Security and Mozilla Firefox"*.

*POST* 223 *"Relationships - CMOS and Battery, BIOS and... *

*POST* 224 *"The latest.."*

New version *ScanDefrag*. The 'walk the dog' and let it work and then shutdown the rig - no-problem freeware.

*POST* 225 *"The learning never stops."*

The APPLOG and its potential for causing problems. And...
I have, obviously, an interest in either voodoo or in birds of a different feather. Or both!  This appropos of an O.E. spell-check link given in a previous post, repeated here and with a pic!!

*POST* 229 *"More on the Applog".*

The registry tweaks which prevent further logging. Links.

*With best wishes to you all.

Ben.*


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

More research has led me to conclude that preventing logging to the Applog is probably an over-reaction to the single instance of the Disk Defragmenter's failure to complete its operation. So I have restored the Value in the Registry (for Taskmon) and removed the added value (for UseProfile) as per the link in Post #219.

Instead of the radical approach I am opting for observation of the contents of this file folder and of the action of the defragmentation tool.

The link *here* is particularly illuminating and provides a number of links relevant to a greater understanding of the processes involved.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Joneses!! Or Surreptitious (sneaky) Bumping but may be a *Proudest Moments*.

Heavily disguised under this heading:

*POST* 218 "Treating your WinME machine to a probably needed 'special'". 
I did call (head) this post that way and dutifully copied it into the *Summary* It is a misnomer or a daft error on my part - for which my apologies.

Here is what I should have conveyed:

"Treating your WinME machine to *two* probabily needed specials" followed by a sub-header:

Cleaning the *CPU fan *and replacing the *CMOS battery*

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the reminder Ben. I always think of cleaning the cpu fan and checking the batteries on customers' machines, but I tend to forget my own. (Kind of like a mechanic driving the clunker on the road.)


----------



## aarhus2004

Mike,

I didn't know you were a technician - you are a very modest man. Do you find many WinME machines out there? I have a question for you, if I may. Do you routinely check for decay-in-prospect with regard to the ribbon connectors? They seem very vulnerable to me especially if poorly routed. Low cost and vital as they are suggests to me routine replacement.

Thanks, Mike..

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Hi Ben,
I find less and less ME machines in our area. They made a big splash when they first came out, but they got bad-mouthed a bit. Then Win2k and XP hit the market in a relatively short time afterward and the rest is history. (Right now I think I have about ten customers with ME.) I normally do check the cables when I'm in the box. As a kind of standard rule, electronic components are pretty sound, barring any electrical problems, for a period of five to eight years. Before five years if you have problems, you're unlucky, if it lasts after eight years, you're lucky. Unless cables are crimped or have been connected/disconnected a whole lot of times, they normally last as long as the components, IMO. (But, I keep spares...of course.)


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Hi Ben,
> I find less and less ME machines in our area. They made a big splash when they first came out, but they got bad-mouthed a bit. Then Win2k and XP hit the market in a relatively short time afterward and the rest is history. (Right now I think I have about ten customers with ME.) I normally do check the cables when I'm in the box. As a kind of standard rule, electronic components are pretty sound, barring any electrical problems, for a period of five to eight years. Before five years if you have problems, you're unlucky, if it lasts after eight years, you're lucky. Unless cables are crimped or have been connected/disconnected a whole lot of times, they normally last as long as the components, IMO. (But, I keep spares...of course.)


Mike, that's interesting and very readable. It has presented me with a number of questions. I'll put one to you. If I may?

On a job you detect a failing or failed mobo. The owner doesn't want to replace his comp which is, say, three years old. What are his options? If any?

Or, if you prefer, take a comp. from 2000 with WinME - same problem, same type owner. What are his options?

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

aarhus2004 said:


> Mike, that's interesting and very readable. It has presented me with a number of questions. I'll put one to you. If I may?
> 
> On a job you detect a failing or failed mobo. The owner doesn't want to replace his comp which is, say, three years old. What are his options? If any?
> 
> Or, if you prefer, take a comp. from 2000 with WinME - same problem, same type owner. What are his options?
> 
> Ben.


Actually good timing on your part. That happened today. I went to a client today with only a vague description of the problem. (I've found that interpreting customers' descriptions of their problems is half the job... )
And, I'll be right back...


----------



## ekim68

Sorry for the delay, I had to step out for a few minutes.

Well, three years old isn't that much...Is it the mobo for sure? Check the power supply.
If it is the mobo, chances are that the owner is better off replacing the whole unit. No matter what OS....There was a time when mobo's could be swapped out rather effectively and economically, but things are changing quickly....In my world, I give my customer a best and worst case scenario, including replacement...
One option to explore however, is costs through your local computer parts connection.
This is one local to me: 
http://www.gizmobyte.com/

At least you can get a general idea of costs.


----------



## aarhus2004

Mike, there is a response, already days in the making, which may not see the light of posted day. But I'm working on it. Is it like a song begun so enthusiastically but which wanders into some unknowable bog and puzzles the mind?

But thanks for the input based on your experience, Mike. My questions were unassociated with an actuality to do with me. I was looking into the unseeable future astigmatically I suspect.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

aarhus2004 said:


> Mike, there is a response, already days in the making,_ which may not see the light of posted day._ But I'm working on it. Is it like a song begun so enthusiastically but which wanders into some unknowable bog and puzzles the mind?


That's a perfect beginning for a song... I like stories, but tend to meander..
Looks like you have the lyrics started Ben. Well said...

_"Is it like a song begun so enthusiastically but which wanders into some unknowable bog and puzzles the mind?"_

Already a classic line...


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello wInME Users,

Update 12 to J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11

Get it here.

And see GIF.

Verify it. See GIF.

In Add/Remove Programs remove Update 11. If you have a problem doing this as I did, a reboot will take care of it.

Cheers.

Ben.*


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

What will we do when:

Lavasoft is no longer available for WinME?

When baby hackers cut their teeth on WinME (perhaps with the permission/encouragement of the 'great' ones?

When the Updates site and the Catalog site no longer recognises WinME?

When Spybot S and D is bought out by some 'trendy' company?

When Panda Online no longer panders to the poor?

When the best free help on the net is no longer willing to help the foolish who persist in using the archaic O.S.s.

When the tech savvy have forgotten most of what they knew about the last century's systems? And burble rubbish?

When the online-help websites are culled of their factual materials applicable to ancient systems?

What shall we do?

Do read *this*.
It is full of portent of things to come - of things already present in embryo. Some sample headlines:

"Microsoft unveils patch package" and "Malware 'hijacks Windows Updates'. ". "Tackling the hackers face-to-face." - and more.

Wouldn't you agree, that to say the least, there are exciting times ahead? Everyman and his dog (perhaps) know the benefits of staying online just as everyman can chatter endlessly about the changing world, and a dog's bite is no longer indicative of much at all - and its bark silent.

Perhaps, just perhaps, school-kids will realise that one of the biggest decisions they will be facing is whether or not to go/stay online, A societal 'wisdom' pressing hard for a decision.

And zee may well become the first letter of the alphabet - and north, south.

In the meantime watch-out for the midday sun. It's a question, a burning question of cover-up. Lotsa that about.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

I wasn't sure if you mentioned this earlier Ben, but this site still has some software available for older systems.

http://www.oldversion.com/

I checked it and it's still working.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Mike,

Good to have your input.

Old Version.com does indeed live on - *here*. And, although at one time it gained a repution for Adware see Post *173* (GoJoAGoGo)"_Anyways McAfee SiteAdvisor gives a bad review for Oldversion.com as they have found some downloads contain Adware_", it is now getting an all clear from McAfee's Site Advisor *here*.

As you may recall, Mike, I have been and still am, running my comp without any security software - it occurs to me that I shall eventually be chastised for this (on account of the zombies) as an unwitting host. Check *this *out if you haven't already read about them.

The times are exciting - mankind is so busy making sure of that. Always has done so, I think.

I bump into your posts, Mike, in interesting places. I am following the *Brilliant Ideas *thread with delight - Tom is another interesting thinker.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Right on Ben...Thanks so much for keeping me up to date...As an aside:

I'm finally recouping from a broken left arm, and now I'm playing guitar again...What a treat.


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> .As an aside:
> 
> I'm finally recouping from a broken left arm, and now I'm playing guitar again...What a treat.


Mike, I was surprised to learn of your 'un-musical interlude' I had missed that (if you mentioned it somewhere). But glad you are playing again. I have never broken anything bone-wise - which just tells of a life lived cautiously. I slipped on sloping wet grass recently and landed on my rump, shaken and chastened. Served me right for venturing forth in 20 year-old moccasins (glass-like soles). 

I hope I have not previously mentioned my single 'musical' talent - I had a life-long gift of mis-aligned front teeth which enabled me to whistle, as I was told by many, beautifully. And I enjoyed doing so. I lost one of those teeth a while back and lost my whistle. And nothing I have done since by way of plugging the gap has restored it. If I may say, Mike, I have some understanding of how you may have felt during the healing process.

Some of the old good things of our lives are lost to us. Like WinME and the computer which holds it. Your comment about the likely eight year life of such a system has prompted me to feel gratitude for each day all remains well with my own.

Best wishes, Mike, to you and to all the *Old Guys*:up:

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Ben. Actually ME could live for a long time with new boxes...It's the physical things that wear out...


----------



## Stoner

ekim68 said:


> Thanks Ben. Actually ME could live for a long time with new boxes...It's the physical things that wear out...


Might want to check out the ability of installing a win 9x onto a dual or quad core chipped computer.
win 9x doesn't recognize more than one cpu and dual core is recognized in NT platforms as being multi chipped.


----------



## aarhus2004

Mike will understand, Jack, but poor old me don't! Mind you I have been engaged in philosophical meanderings apropos "quality" and "built-in obsolescence" whilst planning on out-living my system cos it will only take one failure for me to consign it to the knackers yard and to take up knitting a shroud.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

> Could be worse, I could have posted something about playing music:
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-...ml#post4817179


Hey Jack, I just woke-up to your link in the car thread. I can only plead that I did get a reference to my thread topic in the 'musical' post viz:



> Some of the old good things of our lives are lost to us. Like WinME and the computer which holds it. Your comment about the likely eight year life of such a system has prompted me to feel gratitude for each day all remains well with my own.


It's a slight thing granted and I promise to do better. This thread has, essentially, been a disappointment to me cos I had hoped lots of folk would post their tips - and for the most part they didn't. Perhaps I should retire it with a 'Solved'. What do you think?

Ben.


----------



## Stoner

aarhus2004 said:


> Mike will understand, Jack, but poor old me don't! Mind you I have been engaged in philosophical meanderings apropos "quality" and "built-in obsolescence" whilst planning on out-living my system cos it will only take one failure for me to consign it to the knackers yard and to take up knitting a shroud.
> 
> Ben.


More an issue of technology changing to the point that the instruction set ( win Me) no longer recognizes the hardware it's supposed to control.
Soon, a year or so, I suspect the common single core cpu that your computer uses will be replaced in the market place completely by dual core cpus . It's the need for more power to do more things and keep up with operating systems ( like Vista) that need more computing power to do the things that need more power to ............well, you get the picture.. 

So long as your computer does what you need, don't worry and merely replace what needs fixing that can be replaced.

There are plenty of used computers being sold at business auctions, that there will be a long supply of used computers to fall back on if wanting to continue to use win Me, but as far as new equipment, I think your choices are becoming fewer and fewer each year.


----------



## Stoner

aarhus2004 said:


> Hey Jack, I just woke-up to your link in the car thread. I can only plead that I did get a reference to my thread topic in the 'musical' post viz:
> 
> It's a slight thing granted and I promise to do better. This thread has, essentially, been a disappointment to me cos I had hoped lots of folk would post their tips - and for the most part they didn't. Perhaps I should retire it with a 'Solved'. What do you think?
> 
> Ben.


What do I think?
Continue.
There are going to be security issues to face as hackers and malware writers find new exploits.
There are going to be updates that not every one is familiar with, but you've discovered.
What you discover as solutions and post...... is a guide to the win Me user .

You have over 25,000 views to this thread, so there are a considerable number of people interested in what you are posting.

I've moved upwards, myself.......only because I got a fantastic deal on a new computer that I couldn't refuse and it came with XP MCE, and a new comp I assembled with a dual core cpu and loaded win 2k.

My win Me computer still exists, but only as a backup, sitting in a closet ...


----------



## ekim68

Stoner said:


> Might want to check out the ability of installing a win 9x onto a dual or quad core chipped computer.
> win 9x doesn't recognize more than one cpu and dual core is recognized in NT platforms as being multi chipped.


Sigh....I knew it was only a matter of time...Just like win95 only recognizing small hard drives.


----------



## ekim68

Still having good luck with ME....Ran into a couple this last week, and they run pretty smooth.
And, so is mine...I've stored up a few components and I'm going to see how long it goes...

(Already went through two power supplies, eh...)


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Still having good luck with ME....Ran into a couple this last week, and they run pretty smooth.
> And, so is mine...I've stored up a few components and I'm going to see how long it goes...
> 
> (Already went through two power supplies, eh...)


I like that post, Mike, "smooth" is the word a poet would use and it sits well with WinME as I understand it. Two power supplies  Didn't you take em apart and remove the crud, and routinely so?

My system was up and running in September 2000. I have replaced one ribbon connector and dumped (and not replaced) a scanner.

My excuse for marking the thread "Solved" is a compound of lies and rationalisations. I like thie lies better.

"I have run out of Ts & Ts."
"Who needs them anyway."
and so on. Of course I was aggravated by JW's involvement and delight in the new car business and Jack's avatar gives me the creeps!



> What do I think?
> Continue.
> There are going to be security issues to face as hackers and malware writers find new exploits.
> There are going to be updates that not every one is familiar with, but you've discovered.
> What you discover as solutions and post...... is a guide to the win Me user .


It has already happened, Jack. I have been fighting technical and personal-in-consequence demons over the past few days and was gobsmacked with two Panda Online virus discoveries today, 24 hours or less after my doing a format and install.

That is another post in the making. And you are forgiven for being seduced into XP cos your bargain-hunting habit is well documented in this thread. Put some mothballs in that closet.

Best wishes, Mike, and Jack, and serious thanks for the support.:up:

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

Coming soon D )...

The (your!) power supply.
A painful saga of assumptions made when something appears to be a problem. A cautionary tale involving a computer... and a guy and
Two viruses - damnit.
Plus:
Recovery Discs for WinME.

and here now: No new Java Update - yet!!

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Hey Ben. I recently loaded a machine with ME and was pretty annoyed with the opening logo screen. I went to your post #17 and corrected it. Pretty cool now...Thanks again.


----------



## aarhus2004

That's a happy post, Mike, which happened to find me in the registry here:

(See GIF attached)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Identities\SC2D... or whatever you have\Software\Microsoft\OutlookExpress\5.0

and find, listed in the right-hand pane, 'NoSplash'

If you have the splash screen when you open Outlook Express it will show a value thus:
0000000 (0)

If you would like to rid yourself of the Splash Screen

Right-click on 'NoSplash' and change the 0 to a 1

IF you are unwilling to mess with the registry and would like no splash screen this* post *suggests the how-to. See the gif attached there.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks again Ben....I used to know that one... But still trying to get that fourth brain cell working again.... 

But, I ran into something recently involving ME's search for .inf files when installing drivers.

I'll go into depth if you like.....


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> I ran into something recently involving ME's search for .inf files when installing drivers.
> 
> I'll go into depth if you like.....


Don't hesitate, Mike, please. :up:

Questions I have for you.

Do you have any idea what caused the failure of your power-supply units?

and

Since I have no experience with format and install (except on this locally-made system using an OEM CD) would you help with my post-to-come on using recovery CDs and/or...?
I googled the matter - hard, and achieved nada

Thanks, Mike.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

aarhus2004 said:


> Don't hesitate, Mike, please. :up:
> 
> Questions I have for you.
> 
> Do you have any idea what caused the failure of your power-supply units?
> 
> and
> 
> Since I have no experience with format and install (except on this locally-made system using an OEM CD) would you help with my post-to-come on using recovery CDs and/or...?
> I googled the matter - hard, and achieved nada
> 
> Thanks, Mike.
> 
> Ben.


Well, the cause of a power supply failure can vary...Spikes, heat, humidity...And, age...
And, recovery disks are normally pretty good...But, if you get or build your own system, then make a copy, probably on a CD, of all the audio, video, modem, ethernet, etc. drivers, that are connected to your system...And, I will help if I can...


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Well, the cause of a power supply failure can vary...Spikes, heat, humidity...And, age...


Hello Mike,

From this I understand you didn't know what caused the failure. Do you ever clean the fan in the PS of your own or other computers? And would you agree that we shouldn't stint on the purchase of a surge protector?



> And, recovery disks are normally pretty good...But, if you get or build your own system, then make a copy, probably on a CD, of all the audio, video, modem, ethernet, etc. drivers, that are connected to your system...And, I will help if I can...


Is it true that, depending on the manufacturer of a computer, what is offered in the way of what is needed to do an format/install varies? On a Dell for instance (with WinME) it appears that more than one disc (CD) is given for this purpose. What about the other major manufacturers? What do they offer? And perhaps it would be helpful if you said something about your own approach to format/install WinME on your own computer in this regard.



> But, I ran into something recently involving ME's search for .inf files when installing drivers.
> 
> I'll go into depth if you like.....


Looking forward to it, Mike, thanks.:up:

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Actually Ben, I pretty much knew what happened to the power supplies. And, part of any procedure on repairs includes cleaning all fans and checking connections...They get hot so heat dissipation is a clear problem.. As and aside, I used to pull them apart and replace fans quite often, and even replace components like capacitors and resisters and such, but nowadays it's cheaper to replace the ps. And, as another aside, I always recommend a ps of at least 450 watts, unless it's one of the little oem things, then it's time for bobby pins and baling wire...

The surge suppressor is always included on an install....(Always start at the source.)

As far as the recovery CD's go. I've dealt with lots of different systems and they all have their own way of doing things, such as including os's on one cd, drivers on another, and applications on another....And, sometimes they're all on one. I guess that's what makes them different...

I'll be back for the other info....Got my granddaughter on instant message right now.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,



> The (your!) power supply.
> A painful saga of assumptions made when something appears to be a problem. A cautionary tale involving a computer... and a guy and
> Two viruses - damnit.


The Power Supply Unit.

Most of us can do little with this so-important unit but that little is well worth doing. We can routinely access it, remove it, dismantle it and clean the fan. I cannot recommend the use of compressed air for several reasons. It can probably do more harm than good to delicate electronics and fan-bearings. I suggest a sturdy artist's paint brush (a wooden Popsicle or ice cream stick is useful too for scraping), and a vacuum cleaner for removing the debris from the work-site (watch out for those small screws!).

Taking it out of the box is simple. Making the disconnections is not a problem. In fact the whole job would only occupy 30mins. especially after this first time.

I have a tell-tail hanging over this fan's aperture and I occasionally look at the pattern of its movement.

******
My Saga of Assumptions.

This was on a recent day when suddenly I was unable to help myself. The first was 'I have a virus'. The second was 'my mouse is working since it is lit-up, the pointer moves and the right-click and scroll-wheel works'. I am a keyboard incompetent but fast became partially less so as I tried what I knew to restore the function of my computer. I ended up doing a format/restore during which, when asked to click OK, nothing happened! The light went on (in my mind) the mouse is faulty. And so it turned out to be. One earlier routine exploration for dirt (and curiosity) had weakened one of the plastic hold-together clips and it had, eventually, snapped. The left click became none functional. This is an MS Intellipoint optical scroll-wheel mouse. There was not a scrap of dirt inside it (after 7 years). I fixed it thankfully with ShoeGoo II. Leave it well alone (advice to myself primarily).

Two Viruses. (Very soon after the above!)

How did I find them? In spite of my disregard for security soft and free wares I do occasionally use Panda Online Scan. It found and disinfected them. Where were they from? Steve Gibson's Leak Test, which I have been in the habit of using (again occasionally). I always fail this test by the way. At one-time the test was done remotely - no longer. We download it now. A very small application this LeakTest.exe but Panda is offended by it - seems. The two entries placed on the system are not viruses.

Hopefully coming-up soon something like "Is your router really routing". I am still exploring mine which wasn't (but it was reassuringly busy!!). 

Cheers. :up:

Ben.


----------



## Stoner

Hi Ben 

On cleaning out the power supply, with the computer unplugged of course, I've taken a fine bladed screwdriver and inserted it into the fan housing only enough to stop the blade from turning while I blew out the unit with compressed air from a heavy duty garage air compressor with an inline air dryer.
Been doing this for a little over 7 years with out any failures other than 2 PSUs that were in computers already over 7-8 years old.
I leave the PSU in place while I clean it out.

I think the hazard is in not using dry compressed air and leaving a film of moisture that causes corrosion in the electrical connections.

Anyway, there are many that disagree with the above method, but it works for me 


Good thread......keep it going


----------



## aarhus2004

Stoner said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> On cleaning out the power supply, with the computer unplugged of course, I've taken a fine bladed screwdriver and inserted it into the fan housing only enough to stop the blade from turning while I blew out the unit with compressed air from a heavy duty garage air compressor with an inline air dryer.
> Been doing this for a little over 7 years with out any failures other than 2 PSUs that were in computers already over 7-8 years old.
> I leave the PSU in place while I clean it out.
> 
> I think the hazard is in not using dry compressed air and leaving a film of moisture that causes corrosion in the electrical connections.
> 
> Anyway, there are many that disagree with the above method, but it works for me
> 
> Good thread......keep it going


Thanks for that post, Jack.The 'cat' which is WinMe may be skinned in many ways but as long as it is skinned it can be preserved. All this disagreement we find merely serves to emphasise that routine 'taking care of' is practiced by some who believe it worthwhile.

In this neck of the woods we now have high temperatures and I have mounted a swivelling computer fan by a small 'window' inches from my computer and placed trays (the bottom half-inch of milk cartons) of water behind it as a primitive cooling system. My computer gets the cool air and my hand enjoys it. It may be of limited effect but it sure pleases me!

***********

And as for the router question I mentioned *here*(scroll way down) I think it resolved. I now believe it safe to say that the setting/config of a (working) router do not include any which render it useless and working. See this thread *here*.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Ben, as an aside, were you really a seafarer? Probably some good stories...


----------



## aarhus2004

Yes, Mike, I was and it shaped me. Or should that be mis-shaped? Some good stories? In my head, yes, but they need the art of a storyteller which I am not and which you are. "Walking Away" 'speaks' to me - particularly that one.:up: 

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

I would like to recommend the use of the *HOSTS file from the MVPs **here*.

I am reminded of it having just got the monthly e-mail advisory they send out on request.

The attached GIF is a sampling of the blocked. It is a long long list as you can see by the scroll. I have two items unblocked because they interfere with the Yahoo Geocities Page Builder. Easily done by the preface #

Cheers.

Ben.

P.S. *NO* new Java updates to 12. See *here*.

Speaking of keeping out the unwanteds see a second GIF. He stands 6' 5" on his hinds and weighs 125kg. *Here*


----------



## ekim68

aarhus2004 said:


> Yes, Mike, I was and it shaped me. Or should that be mis-shaped? Some good stories? In my head, yes, but they need the art of a storyteller which I am not and which you are. "Walking Away" 'speaks' to me - particularly that one.:up:
> 
> Ben.


Ben, I spent some time at sea and I have a few stories that get better with time. Mind if I pm you? Maybe later, got to run..


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Ben, I spent some time at sea and I have a few stories that get better with time. Mind if I pm you? Maybe later, got to run..


Go ahead, Mike.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME Users,

Your computer no longer functions in the manner you wish.

Please post about what you do as a last resort when all else has failed.
*
Including:*

TSG 

*Not including:*

Buying a new computer.

A hatchet job. 

Cheers.

Alpine Ben.


----------



## jp1203

Hey Ben-

I had WinME on a Dell Dimension L800r 800 MHz PIII, 384 MB RAM box for around three years.

Overall, I have to say it was quite stable. I probably experienced three crashes during the whole time using it. It ran acceptably fast for most anyone's needs. The main reason I'd choose it over 98 is because of the more plug-n-play, automatic driver install friendliness.

I recently acquired an older Packard-Bell (shudder) 233 MHz 96 MB RAM box that I put 2000 on for my sister because of my dislike for 98. Provided I had a copy of ME (other than the Dell-only copy I have) I'd probably had tried it instead, as on a system that old I think it would run a bit quicker than 2000.

So far, 2000 is my favorite MS OS, I've yet to manage to crash that one. It's rock-solid stable and doesn't tend to complain about much of anything. Had they built XP more stable, I'd probably like it better, but alas, they did not.

Currently, I'm running XP Pro on both machines, and after quite a bit of tweaking it runs pretty stable, nowhere near 2000, but probably a bit better than ME.

I don't think ME was that bad of an OS, IMO it beat 98SE, but can't touch 2000.

As for in your last post, I have Acronis TrueImage 7 and run image backups nightly or weekly (depending on the machine). In the event that something happens suddenly, I can revert to last night or last week's image, with close to no sacrifices, as I store all user documents on a central server backuped nightly.

Joe


----------



## aarhus2004

Joe, I appreciated your post and have no disagreement with what you had to say. When I bought winme as a first computer win2000 was never mentioned. In hindsight I would have bought it because of the NTFS.

Looked at this *link* and then this *page* I really like the sound of it but, of course winme isn't covered. After reading I have one question for you.

Am I right in thinking it must do a format first of all?

It has long been a puzzle to me as to what other winme users do to recover from impossible situations (I know what I do - with an OEM disc and a bootup floppy - no problem) but the rest of the winme world is a mystery to me!! So I am still hoping among the remaining users that I may learn from them. My thread here seems incomplete without their input.

Cheers, Joe.

Ben.


----------



## jp1203

Hi Ben

Check out This Link.

So long as I didn't goof it up, it's the system requirements for Trueimage 7 off Amazon. I've had it on 98 before, so I imagine it would work on ME. I never used it when I did have me, though.

I got TrueImage 7 when they were giving it away to anyone who made an account on their site. (Acronis)

What it does is copy every bit of data off the drive into a single file. The main problem with this for ME is, I believe, that FAT32 only accepts 4 GB files. My images can easily hit 10 GB. You can back up onto several CDs to circumvent this, however.

When you need to restore an image you made, you boot to a CD which has a little utility that will let you select the image you want to restore (I store mine on an external USB Hard Drive) and it will replace everything on the drive with what it was when you made the image. I'm not sure if it does a format first or not.

I always hated installing Windows (any version) because I had countless drivers and other applications to install. It would take all day easily, and then some if I forgot things. This way I make an image of the machine AFTER I get everything perfect, so I can restore it to "new" in 20 minutes. I also make a nightly image of the machine in case I only need to go back on day if I happen to catch something nasty or do something stupid that really does harm.

You'll always want to store images on a different drive, of course, (or on CDs/Zip Disks/USB Flash Drive, etc.) because if the drive dies that has the Windows install, and it also has the images, they're useless.

Sorry I didn't respond earlier, I never got a notification for the thread.

Feel free to let me know of any other questions you might have


----------



## GoldenShox

Windows ME is what i began with, it ran perfect for me, never had problems with it until i went to xp


----------



## aarhus2004

JStergis said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> Check out This Link.
> 
> So long as I didn't goof it up, it's the system requirements for Trueimage 7 off Amazon. I've had it on 98 before, so I imagine it would work on ME. I never used it when I did have me, though.
> 
> I got TrueImage 7 when they were giving it away to anyone who made an account on their site. (Acronis)
> 
> What it does is copy every bit of data off the drive into a single file. The main problem with this for ME is, I believe, that FAT32 only accepts 4 GB files. My images can easily hit 10 GB. You can back up onto several CDs to circumvent this, however.
> 
> When you need to restore an image you made, you boot to a CD which has a little utility that will let you select the image you want to restore (I store mine on an external USB Hard Drive) and it will replace everything on the drive with what it was when you made the image. I'm not sure if it does a format first or not.
> 
> I always hated installing Windows (any version) because I had countless drivers and other applications to install. It would take all day easily, and then some if I forgot things. This way I make an image of the machine AFTER I get everything perfect, so I can restore it to "new" in 20 minutes. I also make a nightly image of the machine in case I only need to go back on day if I happen to catch something nasty or do something stupid that really does harm.
> 
> You'll always want to store images on a different drive, of course, (or on CDs/Zip Disks/USB Flash Drive, etc.) because if the drive dies that has the Windows install, and it also has the images, they're useless.
> 
> Sorry I didn't respond earlier, I never got a notification for the thread.
> 
> Feel free to let me know of any other questions you might have


Hello Joe,

I copied what follows off an ATI 7 blogspot:


> Written by Free Acronis Software at 30/11/06 2:41 AM
> The offer is genuine ..
> 
> Under "your account" should show what you are registered for ...version 7 ...with a download the "update" file 21.5mb.
> 
> So just signup, check email for confirmation, click link in email, check email again for serial number & save to file. Use the link in the registration to login and "re download" your product. Approx 21 MB download. FREE!


*here*

You are correct that the Amazon link does confirm WinME as capable of using it. See *here*

All in all a very interesting tool for users of WinME. And free as well!

Many thanks, Joe, for your posts on this. I recommend those interested read both on the site itself *here* and read the blogspot (link above).

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

GoldenShox said:


> Windows ME is what i began with, it ran perfect for me, never had problems with it until i went to xp


My apologies, _*GoldenShox*_, I missed seeing your post earlier.

I am a little confused about how your problems with WinMe began only when you got WinXP.

Thanks for posting however.

Ben.



> *Tech* Tips & Tricks (40 Viewing)
> *Share *the *tech-related tips and tricks* that you've come across.


 Emphasis & underlining mine.


----------



## aarhus2004

*In Memoriam

Marlene Fay Porter

PORT HURON - Marlene F. Porter, 50, died Saturday, July 14, 2007. Survived by son, William Porter. Services: 1 p.m. Sunday in the Jowett Funeral Home, 1634 Lapeer Ave., Port Huron, with visitation 11 a.m.until the service.

(Obituary Courtesy The Times Herald - Port Huron, MI)

Marlene (angelize56) joined these forums on 17-Apr-2002. She made her final post on 13-Jul-2007 for a total number of 82,268 (42.81 posts per day).

Tech Support Guy Forums, on the 14-July-2007, received notification of her death in a post titled "Our Beloved Angel is gone" here. and from that time forward there has been an unprecedented outpouring of grief from all and sundry. The extraordinary was further enhanced by the response of members to the needs of her immediate family for assistance, and this has already ensured she will have the funeral she wanted and provided for the future of her beloved son, William.

This thread was graced by a post of hers on 18-Jan-2006. Here.

and two most lovely photographs, sent by her niece, Sarah (Angelize56_Niece), here.

requiescat in pace, Marlene.*

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Ben....She had an impact on my life...I miss her..


----------



## Skivvywaver

ekim68 said:


> Thanks Ben....She had an impact on my life...I miss her..


 Mar was a sweetie.................to everyone. She was the type that could be talking in a room full of people, and everybody thought she was talking only to themselves. 

She was quick, she was caring, she won't be replaced anytime soon. 

Back to M.E. I had no issues when I ran it. It may have helped that I ran 98SE for awhile before I went to M.E. I could manipulate M.E. to do anything I could do in 98. I might have needed a boot disk to do a (forgive me if I am wrong here) scanreg /restore but M.E. was "supposed" to have its own windows based restore.

It didn't always work. 

Since M.E. I have run 2000, XP, and now Vista. I do have a machine that is going to be loaded with 98SE just so I can play my dos games. I need space. I have 3 machines running in this house now. 2 XP and my Vista machine.

I do miss the days when the internet was a wonder and I knew nothing about the gizzard of a computer. That was an exciting time. I had Windows 95 on an old Proteva for a short time. I got hooked and bought a 98 SE machine as soon as I could.

Now the internet is normal, dial-up is forgotten, and everybody has at least one computer. 10 years, in ten years the world has changed because of the PC. Amazing ain't it?


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinME Users,

This one appears to be very versatile. The Help file is very helpful, the install smooth as a baby's bum and the GUI re-sizable. You can add your own spellings too. It installs to the Program file directory. And un-install is via the Add/Remove Programs under APSC 4.0

Its full name is the APSC Spell Checker by PalWare and it is available from here. See GIF attached for where to click for the .exe download which starts immediately and is of very modest size and the install is easy with no difficult decisions to make.

Thanks to BobJam (BJ) for the link to it.

Cheers,

Ben*.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Instant Lock

This works very well. Is a freeware and available here.

I should perhaps add that the folder which is locked may be viewed in terms of its content (after the application of the password) but when locked is invisible!

Ben.

P.S. A challenge. Where does the folder exist when invisible? Can you find it? I can't. I decided to risk all (well almost all!) I 'locked' My Documents. That was interesting. I did a registry restore. Still invisible. I felt a little panic. I was obliged to say Yes to a question my whole impulse was to say No to. The docs were found in a folder called iRECOVER on C: and I copied them back to C:\My Documents - and deleted the iRECOVER folder.

Is it truly a freeware? In case it isn't I shall only play with it for the thirty days mentioned on the NAG window which appears on closing it.

McAfee's Site advisor had this to say about the download site (the above link) here.

Cheers.*


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Ben...Keep it coming...There continues to be support...Cool...


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME and Firefox 2.0.0.5 Users,

The VB Code is the magic. It is, as most will know, how we create these posts and add whatever we wish to enhance them using the 'stuff' in the gray area above the post-creation window. *Here* it all is. There is, however, at least one thing I did not know we could do. It is called a 'spoiler'. Here is an example.

and whatever we place within the brackets with the (apparently) single exception of a smiley.
{spoiler]arse  [/spoiler] I have deliberately used the { bracket so you can see what is!


Spoiler



arse 



It has its uses of that I am sure. But, except for hiding what we don't wish all to see, and I haven't any ideas what that might be at this time (saving for the revelation of a post on a favourite 'WhoDunnit' book - as to who did it). Those who do wish to know can find out by the examination of the "View Page Source" (see the right-click menu on the page concerned - and see Gif below). In I.E. that would be "View Source". Or send a PM!

Firefox 2.0.0.5 (the latest version BTW) is the mystery - for me at least. It has a spell-checker of course. Two in fact. As we type a faint underlining in red occurs if the checker thinks we have it wrong. Highlight the word and the alternatives will be displayed on a right-click. i.e spell checker. I didn't know this until today and I like it well. Better than the one I have been using. See last gif.

Perhaps of interest.

Ben.


----------



## jp1203

aarhus2004 said:


> *Instant Lock
> 
> This works very well. Is a freeware and available here.
> 
> I should perhaps add that the folder which is locked may be viewed in terms of its content (after the application of the password) but when locked is invisible!
> 
> Ben.
> 
> P.S. A challenge. Where does the folder exist when invisible? Can you find it? I can't. I decided to risk all (well almost all!) I 'locked' My Documents. That was interesting. I did a registry restore. Still invisible. I felt a little panic. I was obliged to say Yes to a question my whole impulse was to say No to. The docs were found in a folder called iRECOVER on C: and I copied them back to C:\My Documents - and deleted the iRECOVER folder.
> 
> Is it truly a freeware? In case it isn't I shall only play with it for the thirty days mentioned on the NAG window which appears on closing it.
> 
> McAfee's Site advisor had this to say about the download site (the above link) here.
> 
> Cheers.*


Hey Ben-

Just letting you know that I love this thread. I keep it bookmarked and read all the updates for whenever I get a WinME machine to work on (most are XPs currently). Some really helpful stuff here.

By the way, I love how you format your posts (with the links mostly). I'm just too lazy to do that  Mostly, all I take the time to do is throw some random links in as URLs, but yours are so much easier to read and just overall better. Great job with the whole thread and collection of info. :up:


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Joe,

That was precisely what I needed to lift my spirits. In consequence I found myself in one of my favourite places. I call it Lost. I started off in Wild Peru and, liking what I could see, stayed awhile and reflected on places we have called Home and places we do call Home and the people forever associated with them.

Your impulses do you credit and your posts give pleasure..

Thank-you, Joe.

Ben


----------



## aarhus2004

*The POST numbers are links. And all other links given are revisions. In some instances, where the post is a brief one, I have given all the information contained in the original. Tips/Tweaks in RED are deemed significant.

POST 1... "For WinME Users Only"

Jack Gulley's web page on WinME which prompted this thread. Here

POST 3... "More Millennium"

On System Restore - a link to an excellent thread in TSG. Here. And one to the site of an MVP who specialises in System Restore problems - Noel Paton. Here.

POST 16... "For the Faithful"

The Delindex Link (The best clean-up WinME freeware) & The RegSeeker link (tweaks and registry clean) New Version here & Old Version here

POST 17... "ME Talk"

Boot Log Examiner (How does your computer fare on Startup?) - Link.
Plus:
ScanDefrag (automated Disk Cleanup, Scan Disk and Disk Defragment freeware) - Link 
MS Splash Screen remove on Boot-up - Tip/Tweak 
Shortcuts to Shutdown and Restart - Tip/Tweak
Enabling DMA - Tip/Tweak and a Link
Expanding Control Panel - Tip/Tweak
The second great WinME Tips/Tweaks website - Link.

POST 24... "In Post #17" above

ShellIconCache (remove/resize/restore). The link given in this post to the Microsoft Community Newsgroups is now obsolete. Do this: Go to Start > Search > enter: shelliconcache. If the folder returned is larger than is reasonable (say 1,000kb or more) delete it and re-start. Windows will recreate the folder and reduce its size. N.B. This is a hidden system folder so you will have to unhide those. Go to Start > Settings > Folder Options > View and scroll down to the appropriate settings (there are three of them). See flavallee's Sticky this forum here.

POST 30... "Some Useful Links"

Various links, including the excellent vb2java cleanie freeware - link and a revised link to HijackThis 1.99.1 Here.

POST 35... "Where is My Product Key?"

Product Key: find it if it exists! - link
'Bills Way' - link to his (Bill's) visual basic freeware site especially his RegSrch.vbs registry search one. Use this after un-installing anything - you will be surprised & it's very simple to use. Here.

POST 43... "Problems with Symantec Norton Anti-Virus?"

Link to MS Newsgroups for WinME listing these categories... Applications. Display. Games. General. Hardware. Internet. Movie Maker. Multimedia. Networking. New User. Power Management. Printing. Setup. System Tools.
Also: About Norton A/V and McAfee A/V (as resource hogs and trouble-makers)

POST 46... "Perhaps of Interest to WinME Users"

"Bare Essentials" (Some ideas on Security - mine).

POST 52... "Assorteds"

Tweaks:
Virtual Memory Management.
Active Scripting Disablement (One of the most interesting of the WinMe tweaks!).
DirectX check-out (Is yours working efficiently?)
Startup Axis (Don't burden your computer from the word 'Start').
Maintenance of software/hardware - routines. And a very good website on cleaning. Here.
Tweaks re resource excess usage.

POST 57... "Take Care When Applying Tags"

Take care when applying the TAGS in creating a post in TSG.

POST 65... "By Way of Information"

This forum and its original purpose (a nag). A Sun Java important update. and a revision - here to moderator dvk01's post on the need to update Java (re: Vundo infections).

POST 77... "Password Protection for WinME"

Desktop Locker v1.0 freeware (prevent easy access to your desktop) - here.

POST 82... "Security: A Personal View"

A final (well almost!  ) word on my security thinking.

POST 83...

MenuShowDelay
Lightning fast menu display - your choice of lightning speed or less.

An intro. to jv16pt originally a freeware registry cleaner (and still one of the best). It is available here. Version 1.3.

POST 84... "Security Anyone???"

Search engine searching - risks disclosed - BBC Tech Article here re: Risky search engine terms.

POST 93... "Testing and Testers"

Testers and Testing - RAM, Hard Disk and Sun Java. Links.

Only links 1 and 2 work today. The Maxtor and Western Digital HD testers may still be available - please look for them, beginning at the pages to which the links I gave will take you.

POST 94... "Rootkits - For the Security Conscious"

A review of Rootkit Detector Software (Based on TSG thread here).

POST 100... "Updates and a Caution. Removing those Index.dat files"

Windows Updates Catalog for use if you do a Format and Install of WinME. Here.

POST 108... "For those in fear and trembling"

Two quotes. Honest, I failed to use the quote tags on the second, which, while somewhat re-assuring, is a bit mixed-up! The quote I mean. I hope.  
P.S. in a whisper - I think it maybe acredited to Noel P. MVP.

POST 109... "Rename Recycle Bin"

Renaming your Recycle Bin. Here.

POST 110... "Current List of Applied MS Hotfixes for WinME"

The Windows Millennium Complete list of Updates as in June '06.

POST 118... "A Rant known as "Threats - Known and Not So"

POST 121... "The ZERT Patch"

Zert patches for older Windows versions incl. WinME. Thanks Tom (otuseclat79). 
There appears to be a problem with the test site which is accessed via the Zert homepage - this in August 2007 - to be updated.

POST 134... "Stickies"

Re the Sticky here in this 'Tips and Tricks' forum. A clarification of which is given in this post (134).

POST 139... "The Resource Issue in Windows 9x"

The Resource Issue in Windows 9x. With links to expert opinion and guidance.

POST 151... "Illumination by Song and Dance"



POST 153... "A little of this and that"

The new RegSeeker. Link,
Uninstalling WMP9. Link,
More on Rootkits. Link, 
AVG Free to remain available. Link.
Streaming Video. Suggestions. And this update: When logging-in to a stream make sure your I.E.6 settings under Security > Internet > Custom > Settings > Folder Options > View and scroll down to the appropriate settings (there are three of them). See flavallee's Sticky this forum here.

POST 158... "Prettier and prettier"

Two of the best and most useful freewares - from Mike Lin - StartUpCPL and StartUp Monitor here.

POST 161... "Don't update this video card!"

IF you don't have an ATI video card then skip this post. However if you do have one and it is an ATI Rage 128 GL SD AGP or the PRO version of that card or the Rage Fury, then this post may be of serious interest.

POST 172... "WordPad & its default font"

"As a comparatively confused novice in the more esoteric innards of WinME I have managed to find a way of getting a satisfactory outcome for myself. When I click on a Desktop shortcut to WordPad it opens to my preferred Font, Style and Size..."

POST 176... "Sun Java Updates - A revision"

On the Sun Java Runtime for Millennium - Links (lotsa).

Oh Sun Java... The third link in the post is incorrect now - just ignore it. :down: :rolleyes

POST 183... "Threats to MS Word... "

"Triple threat targets Word users". Here.

POST 184... "Format and Install Windows Millennium" 

On Formatting C: and Re-installing Millennium. And Links.

POST 185... "Partitioning a Hard Disk"

On Partitioning or Re-partitioning a Hard Drive. And lotsa Links.

POST 186... "Those Confounded Settings in Internet Explorer 6"

On the settings in I.E.6 and O.E.6. Link.

POST 191... "The most amusing and puzzling MS solution".

Yuk, why do I need "Shortcut to" as well as an arrow?

POST 192... Don't go to this post.The link given below is correct.

Keep your computer clock set with the accuracy of the atomic clock from here.

POST 198... Some observations, tips and so forth...

POST 199... "Virus alert for Europeans & all of us"

Here  and here.

POST 200... "Stashing the Millennium Updates"

POST 201... "Sizing the tree"

TreeSize
Another superb freeware. An earlier version (my preference) here. Current version here.

POST 202...

The best way to to stash the Windows Updates. Thanks ekim68.

POST 209... "The whole world. A patch for all"

POST 216... "Pre-post pacification? Check. Checks OK" Sun Java up to its old tricks - with me at least. An updated version 5.0 Update 11. But see also Post 241 below.
And an attached Sun Java removal tool - just in case!

POST 217... "HijackThis x 2"

POST 218... "Treating your WinME machine to two probably needed specials"

(Cleaning the CPU fan and replacing the CMOS battery)

POST 221... "Security and Mozilla Firefox" 

Security. Mozilla Firefox the great one. The Beeb (BBC) and a con. The first link to the BBC is here revised.

POST  223... "Relationships - CMOS and Battery, BIOS and... "

POST 224... "The latest".

New version ScanDefrag. The 'walk the dog' and 'let it work and shutdown the rig' - no-problem super- efficient freeware. And a decision about which of two HijackThis' to use.

POST 225... "The learning never stops"

The APPLOG and its potential for causing problems. I have, obviously, an interest in either voodoo or in birds of a different feather. Or both!  It's a spell check for O.Express and a very good one.

POST 229... "More on the Applog"

The registry tweaks which prevent further logging. Links.

POST 231... "Re-thinking the Applog, TaskMonitor and Defragmenting"

A mind changes. 

POST 237...

ekim68 (Mike) shares some of the insights gained in his work as a Computer Technician and

POST 238...

Mike again.

POST 241...

Update 12 to J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11 and tips for installing it - and subsequent ones too. This is still current (Aug 01)

POST 243...

More Mike.

POST 244... "On Old Version.com"

And a quote plus a revised link:



"As you may recall, Mike, I have been and still am, running my comp without any security software - it occurs to me that I shall eventually be chastised for this (on account of the zombies) as an unwitting host. Check this out if you haven't already read about them." 

Click to expand...

POST 251...

Stoner (Jack) looks at things to come... and

POST 252...

More Jack.

POST 253...

Mike joins in... and again.

POST 254... Here.

POST 261...

Mike shares more of his experience.

POST 264... "As promised"

The Power Supply. A Saga. Viruses !! Recovery Disks. Do not attempt to clean your optical scroll-wheel mouse!

POST 265...

Stoner (Jack) responds to the above post 264.

POST 266...

On a Router (quoted below). And a link to an interesting thread elsewhere in TSG.

"And as for the router question I mentioned here (scroll way down) I think it resolved. I now believe it safe to say that the settings/configs of a (working) router do not include any which render it useless and working. See this thread here"

POST 269... "Blocking Unwanted Parasites with a Hosts File"

A Host's File Recommendation and a Link.

POST 272... "Last resort - recovery and more recovery"

A request for info.

POST 273...

JStergis (Joe) Responds with 'Acronis TrueImage 7'.

POST 274 and POST 275...

We sort it out!

POST 277... {i]"Acronis TrueImage 7"[/i]

My summation of the sort-out. 

POST 279...

In Memoriam - Marlene.

POST 280 and POST 281

Tributes from ekim68 and Skivvywaver

POST 282... "Another (and better) Spell Checker"

An excellent Spell Check from PalWare. The APSC 4.0here.

POST 283... "A folder locker"

Instant Lock.

This works very well. Is a freeware and available here.

I should perhaps add that the folder which is locked may be viewed in terms of its content (after the application of the password) but when locked is invisible!

P.S. A challenge. Where does the folder exist when invisible? Can you find it? I can't. I decided to risk all (well almost all!) I 'locked' My Documents. That was interesting. I did a registry restore. Still invisible. I felt a little panic. I was obliged to say Yes to a question my whole impulse was to say No to. The docs were found in a folder called iRECOVER on C: and I copied them back to C:\My Documents - and deleted the iRECOVER folder.

Is it truly a freeware? In case it isn't I shall only play with it for the thirty days mentioned on the NAG window which appears on closing it. And an update. I e-mailed PCWin for confirmation about the'freeware' status - no reply at this posting.

McAfee's Site advisor had this to say about the download site (the above link) here.

Cheers.

POST 286... "The magic and the mystery"

The vB Code is the magic. Firefox 2.0.0.5 (the latest version BTW) is, for me, still the mystery.

And:

Not the subject of a POST in this thread but neverthess meriting a mention here:

"Security Best Practices . . ." here (in this forum) by BobJam (BJ) (together with the input of others) making for interesting, informative and concise reading on fundamental security issues and practices.

And finally:

Java Update to Update 12?... Not on 1-AUG-07 

My thanks to all contributors to this thread.

With best wishes, :up:

Ben.*


----------



## Blue Zee

aarhus2004 said:


> ...
> And finally:
> 
> Java Update to 12?... *Not on 1-AUG-07*
> ...
> Ben[/b]


Ben,

This is an excellent thread.

For Java, do you mean this:

http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index_jdk5.jsp


Zee


----------



## aarhus2004

Blue Zee said:


> Ben,
> 
> This is an excellent thread.
> 
> For Java, do you mean this:
> 
> http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index_jdk5.jsp
> 
> 
> Zee


Hello Zee,

No, *this* one.

Thanks for the input nonetheless.

Can you help with my post in All Other Software?* Here*. I don't know how to proceed short of a format/install. Please.
Or* this *one in Web and Email?

Thanks, Zee.

Regards,

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinME Users,

I must give credit to jeffD006 (jeff) who found this tool.

On this most interesting and comprehensive list of freewares available website here. And under:
Internet Freeware Utilities

Available here, this tool will copy entire or part of (user designated) websites with ease and without problem for the user. I use it so I can say that with confidence.

I hope you too, will enjoy and benefit from using it.

Cheers. :up:

Ben.*

P.S. If you use Panda On-Line Scan and Firefox and Panda reports Foxfire cookies in your Appliication folder like these:

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Com.com Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8ho2x01u.default\cookies.txt[.com.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8ho2x01u.default\cookies.txt[.atdmt.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8ho2x01u.default\cookies.txt[.2o7.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Overture Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8ho2x01u.default\cookies.txt[.overture.com/]



> "don't worry be happy ignore* Panda *it's no grizzly."


It's just acting out.

Wouldn't you know? :up: 

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinME Users,

Although I have had some minor incidents of the refusal of the 'deleteds' to seek a home on the "blank" parts of the hard disk nothing has prepared me for this sterner refusal as experienced by idar (on his WinMe machine) in his thread here.

In case you prefer the shorter approach:

Here is the problem as stated.

Here is the problem's solution (by Blue Zee) and here is idar's confirmation.
And if you are puzzed about how the word "trash" came up - look here.

One for this record, I think.

Cheers,

Ben.*


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinMe Users,

This post, in the main, is for those users of WinMe who have years of experience of using this particular operating system and have some confidence in their ability to resolve most of the problems they encounter - of all kinds. For them it is essentially a review of a freeware and a source of a reasonably good assessment of the output of a very common freeware which we use.

For other users whose normal experience is of the Nasties associated with taking the many risks associated with using the net I urge you to read Cookiegal's Sticky and locked Post here, and the Sticky posts above it also.

I have found that when my system is running well (most of the time) I have the opportunity to explore further ideas for material for this thread of mine which grows and grows (the summaries taking longer and longer!). I take pleasure in this.

I offer now a review of a piece of freeware (in the true sense of the word - although purchase is possible of some 'advanced features'). I regret I cannot give credit to the post in these forums which introduced me to it. I have, simply, forgotten. 

SUPERAntiSpyware (Free edition)

This freeware is one portion of a software offered by Superadblocker.com.
Attached please find a gif of the GUI of the freeware.

Snapfiles (famous in my book for their lists of freewares of quality - I trust them implicitly) but enough background!

I am using this freeware regularly - therein lies the contradiction - for my security philosophy suggests I don't use any, however this is not to say I am not interested in it. For I am. I am enjoying checking it out and so far I think it excellent. Read some reviews of it (scroll down the first Snapfiles link given above).

I have long used Merijn's HijackThis (current and final version 1.99.1 here). because I like the idea of having a check of precisely what is loaded onto my computer in terms of helper objects, my own Trusted Sites list and much more. I am aware that the analisys of the output log of HJT is best left to the security qualified however I decline to believe in the implication that the rest of us cannot learn. However, that said, I find it interesting to see what sites have to say about what I know to be safe, and currently am offering this site my HJT logs for analysis. The site is, so far, right-on with its summation.

Cheers, :up:

Ben.*


----------



## aarhus2004

aarhus2004 said:


> *
> This freeware is one portion of a software offered by Superadblocker.com.
> Attached please find a gif of the GUI of the freeware.
> 
> Snapfiles (famous in my book for their lists of freewares of quality - I trust them implicitly) but enough background.
> 
> I am using this freeware regularly...*


see my post above or click *here*.

Hello WinMe Users,

This old man grows forgetful. Herewith THE GUI and others. I like this freeware more and more - it is so undemanding simple and efficient.

The cookie atdmt.com comes courtesy the BBC who ignored my email of weeks ago. So I was aware of that one.
The other, 2o7[2].txt is new to me.

Cheers, :up:

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinMe users,

If you are not, as yet, using the Firefox browser - well, I can understand your reluctance. I have resisted doing so for at least 3 years. This in fact is being created on I.E.6. and I wonder just how much longer I shall persist in having the







instead of the







on my desktop.

Sometimes posting images in the body of a post can speak volumes and perhaps more effectively than can a slew of words. It is a very handy tool.

The vB code as outlined here mentions it alphabetically located under







and all we need to do is to place the URL of the image between the







by choosing, in Mozilla Firefox, "Copy Image Location" and in Internet Explorer "Properties > Address (URL)".

This is a website page URL http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6934548.stm

In Mozilla Firefox a right click on the image and chosing 'Copy Image Location' yields:

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44043000/jpg/_44043437_bihar_afp203bod.jpg

and in Internet Explorer right clicking on the image offers the same link but one which is accessed by clicking on 'Properties' and copying the URL 'Address (URL)' therein i.e.:

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44043000/jpg/_44043437_bihar_afp203bod.jpg

This is an extra step in I.E. but the result is the same, and either will, of course, if placed between







tags show this picture:









A useful tip? I hope. So how did I do it here in Internet Explorer? I 'created' (using screen capture) the images you see above and transferred them to a website I maintain and linked to them in that website by merely copying their URL. (of the page displaying them - this is one of them here) - a very roundabout process. And one that was clearly ridiculous - so I have found out! 

I attach the substance of my original post (now deleted) in the .txt file below.:down:

My thanks to lotuseclat79 (Tom) for putting me on the right path.

Cheers,

Ben.*


----------



## ekim68

Thanks again Ben. I've been using Firefox for several years now and I've pretty much just stuck with the basics. You given me new toys to play with now. :up:


----------



## aarhus2004

Bumpity, bumpity and bump, for Mike and all the other WinMe users.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMe users,

An error on my part has rendered the* POST 295 *above meaningless (in part), owing to the absence of some critical imagery.

So I have rectified this and the post is now correctly displayed in my quote of it below.

And I wish to take this opportunity to direct you (if you haven't yet taken advantage of it) to the thread in this forum *here*. All credit to *DNA_Uncut*. From the member's responses it appears that these steps (as outlined by *DNA_Uncut*) do, in fact, speed-up the loading of pages on Mozilla Firefox.

I hope to have more to say on this since it has been one of the seeming limitations of Firefox. Perhaps it (the speed-up) can be measured?

Best wishes.

Ben.



aarhus2004 said:


> Post 295
> 
> *Hello WinMe users,
> 
> If you are not, as yet, using the Firefox browser - well, I can understand your reluctance. I have resisted doing so for at least 3 years. This in fact is being created on I.E.6. and I wonder just how much longer I shall persist in having the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my desktop.
> 
> Sometimes posting images in the body of a post can speak volumes and perhaps more effectively than can a slew of words. It is a very handy tool.
> 
> The vB code as outlined here mentions it alphabetically located under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all we need to do is to place the URL of the image between the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by choosing, in Mozilla Firefox, "Copy Image Location" and in Internet Explorer "Properties > Address (URL)".
> 
> This is a website page URL http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6934548.stm
> 
> In Mozilla Firefox a right click on the image and chosing 'Copy Image Location' yields:
> 
> http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44043000/jpg/_44043437_bihar_afp203bod.jpg
> 
> and in Internet Explorer right clicking on the image offers the same link but one which is accessed by clicking on 'Properties' and copying the URL 'Address (URL)' therein i.e.:
> 
> http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44043000/jpg/_44043437_bihar_afp203bod.jpg
> 
> This is an extra step in I.E. but the result is the same, and either will, of course, if placed between
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags show this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A useful tip? I hope. So how did I do it here in Internet Explorer? I 'created' (using screen capture) the images you see above and transferred them to a website I maintain and linked to them in that website by merely copying their URL. (of the page displaying them - this is one of them here) - a very roundabout process. And one that was clearly ridiculous - so I have found out!  EDIT I don't know what I was thinking here but images we create have to be placed on a website for us to use them in a post!!
> 
> I attach the substance of my original post (now deleted) in the .txt file below.:down:
> 
> My thanks to lotuseclat79 (Tom) for putting me on the right path.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ben.*


----------



## aarhus2004

aarhus2004 said:


> *Instant Lock
> 
> This works very well. Is a freeware and available here.
> 
> I should perhaps add that the folder which is locked may be viewed in terms of its content (after the application of the password) but when locked is invisible!
> 
> Ben.
> 
> P.S. A challenge. Where does the folder exist when invisible? Can you find it? I can't. I decided to risk all (well almost all!) I 'locked' My Documents. That was interesting. I did a registry restore. Still invisible. I felt a little panic. I was obliged to say Yes to a question my whole impulse was to say No to. The docs were found in a folder called iRECOVER on C: and I copied them back to C:\My Documents - and deleted the iRECOVER folder.
> 
> Is it truly a freeware? In case it isn't I shall only play with it for the thirty days mentioned on the NAG window which appears on closing it.
> 
> McAfee's Site advisor had this to say about the download site (the above link) here.
> 
> Cheers.*


*Hello WinMe users,

The thirty-day period having passed since I installed Instant Lock- Lite edition from PCWin here I can now advise that it is indeed a genuine freeware version. The only thing we must must endure in the deliberately slow closure of the 'nag screen' when the Close button is used. A small price since this is not a tool one would use all that often. The delay is a matter of some ten seconds - so I find.

Cheers.

Ben.* :up:


----------



## aarhus2004

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello WinMe users,
> 
> *And I wish to take this opportunity to direct you (if you haven't yet taken advantage of it) to the thread in this forum here. All credit to DNA_Uncut. From the member's responses it appears that these steps (as outlined by DNA_Uncut) do, in fact, speed-up the loading of pages on Mozilla Firefox.
> 
> I hope to have more to say on this since it has been one of the seeming limitations of Firefox. Perhaps it (the speed-up) can be measured?*


*Hello again, WinMe users*,

With regard to the speeding-up of *Mozilla Firefox* (see quote above), the thread mentioned proceeded, as threads tend to do, with more information and an *addition* to the (elaborate) fix offered by DNA_Uncut - and I, being lazy, opted to use it. I refer to this post in that thread *here*. Thanks, *RSM123*, for the link to the download of the "*Firefox Preloader*".

However I urge those of you, who may not be entirely comfortable with the *I.E./Firefox *differences, to download and use the *FirefoxPreloaderSetup.exe * which is located under *'File Releases' *(see attached gif). Install is easy.

Do I detect any change in the speed of page-loading? Well yes and no. In other words I like to think so but am not certain!  But as important, is that I notice no snags. So go for it.:up:

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## halo459

When I was 10 or 11 I got a computer for my birthday. It's the computer I'm using to type this message, and it's a windows ME. When my mama tries to tell me that my computer is too old (Only has 128 MB RAM) I never listen to her. There is no better operating system than windowsME in my opinion. Actually, call me a crazy idiot, but I prefer it over Vista. It runs incredibly fast and smooth at all times. Even though it's no use for new PC games who cares. Xbox 360, PS3 ,and the Wii are way better. I have lifetime technical support on it, and that's probably how long I'll have it... a lifetime!


----------



## aarhus2004

halo459 said:


> When I was 10 or 11 I got a computer for my birthday. It's the computer I'm using to type this message, and it's a windows ME. When my mama tries to tell me that my computer is too old (Only has 128 MB RAM) I never listen to her. There is no better operating system than windowsME in my opinion. Actually, call me a crazy idiot, but I prefer it over Vista. It runs incredibly fast and smooth at all times. Even though it's no use for new PC games who cares. Xbox 360, PS3 ,and the Wii are way better. I have lifetime technical support on it, and that's probably how long I'll have it... a lifetime!


halo459,

Out of the TSG blue a post I shall remember and value. It is so unexpected and most welcome.

Had I made it I would have written, "When I was 65 or 66 I got a computer because, of all the characteristic I may, or may not have, I am sure I have one in abundance and thst is curiosity."

I see you don't spend a lot of time on TSG and, I wouldn't either were I somewhat younger, so I understand. Will you do something for me? I would like to be able to read the details of your system in your Profile.

You have given me a lot of pleasure just by making your simple statement, halo459.

I wish you well and trust that WinMe and all which surrounds it serves us both long into the future.

Regards,

Ben.


----------



## jp1203

Hi Ben-

For some reason this last post is the only one I've got a notification for in this thread for a long while.

In case you are curious of the specs of the machine I had ME on as well as Halo's, here they are:

Dell Dimension L800r
800 MHz
192 MB PC100 SDRAM (originally 64 MB)
60 GB HDD 7200 RPM (originally 10 GB 5400 RPM)
Creative Sound Blaster 128D
Onboard Video: Intel 810E Chipset
32X CD-RW Drive

It ran just fine on the lower amount of RAM and the smaller 5400 RPM HDD. I upped the RAM first, added a 128 MB chip to make it 192 MB, that created a significant speed change for the better, the 10 GB that was on it was filling up, so I gave it the 60 and it ran slightly faster than before. Shortly after that, I put 2000 on it. When it had ME, all we could get here was dialup (besides satellite, which at 60$/month we deemed too expensive), so we didn't use the internet all that much-it was just too slow to deal with. Currently, we have a 768 K down DSL service, could get a 3 Meg DSL service, but for an extra 15$/month, I don't think I need the speed badly enough.

Joe

EDIT: I realized I had the specs listed before, at the risk of being repetitive, I'll leave these too as they are more descriptive.


----------



## aarhus2004

JStergis said:


> Hi Ben-
> 
> For some reason this last post is the only one I've got a notification for in this thread for a long while.
> 
> In case you are curious of the specs of the machine I had ME on as well as Halo's, here they are:
> 
> Dell Dimension L800r
> 800 MHz
> 192 MB PC100 SDRAM (originally 64 MB)
> 60 GB HDD 7200 RPM (originally 10 GB 5400 RPM)
> Creative Sound Blaster 128D
> Onboard Video: Intel 810E Chipset
> 32X CD-RW Drive
> 
> It ran just fine on the lower amount of RAM and the smaller 5400 RPM HDD. I upped the RAM first, added a 128 MB chip to make it 192 MB, that created a significant speed change for the better, the 10 GB that was on it was filling up, so I gave it the 60 and it ran slightly faster than before. Shortly after that, I put 2000 on it. When it had ME, all we could get here was dialup (besides satellite, which at 60$/month we deemed too expensive), so we didn't use the internet all that much-it was just too slow to deal with. Currently, we have a 768 K down DSL service, could get a 3 Meg DSL service, but for an extra 15$/month, I don't think I need the speed badly enough.
> 
> Joe
> 
> EDIT: I realized I had the specs listed before, at the risk of being repetitive, I'll leave these too as they are more descriptive.


Hello Joe,

I begin to realise that the specs on these older systems reflect, to some degree, the state of the art as was. I am still amazed that I spent, in toto, $4500CDN on my system in the fall of 2000. I probably saw Dells down in the city - since I spent months on looking for information and so on before buying. Halo told of his life-time warranty which is pretty impressive. I got just three years locally and today the retailer and manufacturer are defunct. Swapping WinMe for Win2000 was a smart move on your part but I hadn't the money by the time I realised/learnt about the NTFS and the resource issue.

I started off with broadband and I have no idea what speeds I was getting until I woke up to the fact of 'speed'. Now I am satisfied having made sure (recently) that my connection was dedicated only to myself. So now I look for 4.5 - 5 MBs down and 0.5 - .9 MBs up. Which I like although there are available two levels above mine. I just don't need more. I have no idea how these speeds of my connection relate to your DSL ones. There again your 728K down is less than a MB. It is what we are used to, Joe, isn't it? The ISPs set the speeds to suit themselves in terms of costs. Your original dial-up set the tone of your experience and all that followed was very well appreciated.

What have i replaced? A CD-ROM (under warranty). A ribbon connecter which was a kind of miracle since I couldn't burn for toffee and I had no idea what was wrong. Do you still use your original drive for back-ups?

I don't have a clue about parts wearing out - although Mike (ekim68) thinks it is inevitable that they will. But when?

Good to hear from you. Joe.

Ben.


----------



## halo459

aarhus2004 said:


> halo459,
> 
> Out of the TSG blue a post I shall remember and value. It is so unexpected and most welcome.
> 
> Had I made it I would have written, "When I was 65 or 66 I got a computer because, of all the characteristic I may, or may not have, I am sure I have one in abundance and thst is curiosity."
> 
> I see you don't spend a lot of time on TSG and, I wouldn't either were I somewhat younger, so I understand. Will you do something for me? I would like to be able to read the details of your system in your Profile.
> 
> You have given me a lot of pleasure just by making your simple statement, halo459.
> 
> I wish you well and trust that WinMe and all which surrounds it serves us both long into the future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ben.


Thank you so much. Your such a kind citizen to our society


----------



## halo459

Can you really have a better operating system than ME. My computer had a virus before and I had my moms windows XP to have until mine was fixed. I didn't like it. I didn't complain though because that would be wrong. I thought I'd be stuck with XP for a really long time. Well 3 months is a long time, but ME is always the way to go for those of you viewing the best thread on the windowsME started by none other than Aarhus 2004.


----------



## ekim68

I'll bumpity bump that... I'm still using it...

(I actually ran into a virus on a ME machine that was meant for XP, it didn't quite get it..)


----------



## aarhus2004

*Java Runtime 5.0 Update 13* available *here*.

Download the on-line version (-7MB) and install.
*Reboot*.
*Check the installation* either *here* on the download page or *here*.

In Add/Remove Programs *delete version Update 12*

Best wishes. 

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

aarhus2004 said:


> *Hello WinMe users,
> 
> The thirty-day period having passed since I installed Instant Lock- Lite edition from PCWin here I can now advise that it is indeed a genuine freeware version. The only thing we must must endure in the deliberately slow closure of the 'nag screen' when the Close button is used. A small price since this is not a tool one would use all that often. The delay is a matter of some ten seconds - so I find.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Ben.* :up:


*Hello WinMe Users,

The above quote is from a post of mine dated 26-Aug-2007 and #299 here.

Having decided that I did not have any use for a folder-locking (hiding) freeware I deleted 'Instant Lock' using the Add/Remove Programs facility. Since the deletion went efficiently with no advice about "some items must be removed manually" I did, as I normally do, that is use 'Bill's Way VBS Reg Srch' freeware tool (availble here and mentioned in my post #35 here) to check for un-removed registry entries.

To my surprise and concern that tool reported an error in Window's VBS (Visual Basic Scripting). Not having used the 'RegSrch' freeware for sometime I was unsure what had caused the error, but since I had just uninstalled 'Instant Lock' I made an assumption which proved correct.

On re-installing 'Instant Lock' my use of the 'RegSrch' tool was restored. I further discovered that the installation of 'Instant Lock' had made registery changes which an un-install did not rectify. I was obliged to download and install Windows Script available here. This install repaired the registry entries.

In view of the foregoing I am removing my endorsement of the freeware 'Instant Lock'.

Best wishes.

Ben.*


----------



## aarhus2004

^^bump^^ *see siggy below*


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Ben. I saved it and installed it...I'm not sure I told you, but this is the third machine for this ME OS...Doing just fine, thank you very much...


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Thanks Ben. I saved it and installed it...I'm not sure I told you, but this is the third machine for this ME OS...Doing just fine, thank you very much...


Hello Mike,

The 3rd machine? Are you telling me (and I am pretty sure you haven't before) that the machine you are currently using is your third with WinMe installed? If so was the install done from the same CD as the first machine and the second; and are they now defunct? Or have you never owned (purchased) an ME CD?

It occurs to me that, as a technician, you may have access to other people's discards and have a basement full of old comps with WinMe installed. Then again does a technician with a large family have something known as his computer?

Beats me, but an Ursula le Quin fan has at least as much imagination as a hermit, so anything is possible! 

Cheers, Mike.

Ben.

And in case Jack is reading this, hi Jack, this is a post about WinMe, honest.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, I built two machines with the same OS CD that I paid for with my original system. And it has served me well...Thank you Microsoft...And this one is doing good....And, BTW, I have several other systems...My studio computer is XP because the software requires it. So, there are limits to my trying to stay in the past...? And, I'm building, although slowly, a Linux network to resolve some of the questions that have been asked in my world...

As to customer trade-ins and discards, well I've seen some things...I even got asked to testify in a divorce case, as an expert, yes me, about where the user had been...Weird how much people love to hate each other after, they lost their love for each other.....I know, it's late, but I'm talkative...

So Ben, did you ever read anything by Ursula?


----------



## aarhus2004

*



Daylight Saving Time begins at 2:00 a.m. local time on the second Sunday in March. On the first Sunday in November areas on Daylight Saving Time return to Standard Time at 2:00 a.m. here.

Click to expand...

**Hello WinMe Users*,

My first reference to this change - which applies to computers universally - was made in my *Post 209*.

In that post I gave this link to *Gary S. Terhune MS MVP.'s site and download*. *Attached *is a GIF to aid your downloading.* Also attached* is the Readme.txt file which is packaged with the download.

If you (as I was) are uncertain whether the patch remains on your computer *Search* for this back-up of the original registry entries as were before the patching. TZ_BAK.REG (located in C:\WINDOWS). It wasn't on mine since I had done a Format & Install since patching.

You may, whether you have that TZ_ BAK.REG file or not, wish to repeat the simple procedure - that's no problem.

Alternatively you can check-out *Byteman's "Timezones / Daylight Saving Time and the JRE software*" thread *here* where you can get the link to Sun Java. I have a horror of the Sun Java site but went there to check it out - and found I would have to register!

I shall enjoy being at my computer at 0200 (2AM) on the 4th November 2007 (04-11-07) just to watch it happen (or  ?!!!)

Whatever you do - have fun - and if all goes pear-shaped you could use the registry restore command (WinMe) scanreg /restore and start-over or?

Regards.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

aarhus2004 said:


> *Hello WinMe Users*,
> 
> My first reference to this change - which applies to computers universally - was made in my *Post 209*.
> 
> In that post I gave this link to *Gary S. Terhune MS MVP.'s site and download*. *Attached *is a GIF to aid your downloading.* Also attached* is the Readme.txt file which is packaged with the download.
> 
> If you (as I was) are uncertain whether the patch remains on your computer *Search* for this back-up of the original registry entries as were before the patching. TZ_BAK.REG (located in C:\WINDOWS). It wasn't on mine since I had done a Format & Install since patching.
> 
> You may, whether you have that TZ_ BAK.REG file or not, wish to repeat the simple procedure - that's no problem.
> 
> Alternatively you can check-out *Byteman's "Timezones / Daylight Saving Time and the JRE software*" thread *here* where you can get the link to Sun Java. I have a horror of the Sun Java site but went there to check it out - and found I would have to register!
> 
> I shall enjoy being at my computer at 0200 (2AM) on the 4th November 2007 (04-11-07) just to watch it happen (or  ?!!!)
> 
> Whatever you do - have fun - and if all goes pear-shaped you could use the registry restore command (WinMe) scanreg /restore and start-over or?
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Ben.


Hello WinME Users,

The above worked perfectly well.
*
MRU-Blaster* offered *here* by *muddler*, endorsed by *Elvandil* *here* & available *here* is something of a revelation. I have several freewares and one software for cleaning-up and none of them do the job *MRU-Blaster* does. :up:

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Runtime 5.0 Update 14 available here.

Download the on-line version (-7MB) and install.
Reboot.
Check the installation either here - click on "Verify" on the download page or here.

In Add/Remove Programs delete version Update 13

Best wishes.

Ben. *


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinMe Users,

Unfortunately the summaries I have provided for the contents of this thread are rendered useless, in terms of the links to posts, by the maintenance routines associated with this Forum.

I hope to come up with a different type of summary which may avoid these pitfalls and make it possible for Users to access the relevant posts easily.

Probably this will appear soon after Xmas 2007.

And DO use the MVP's Hosts file - you will be really pleased with what you find. It denies a lot of rubbish. For more read here and just in case that link goes the way of those mentioned above:

The thread and post I refer to here in "Site Comments and Suggestions" is titled "Solved: What can I do to see the ads?". It is dated & timed 31-Aug-2007 04:37 PM. Search this forum, "Site Comments and Suggestions", for Solved: What can I do to see the ads?

Best wishes.

Ben.:up:*


----------



## ekim68

I may be misunderstanding you, but the links work for me....Is it directed at that post in your last sentence or this thread?


----------



## aarhus2004

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello WinMe Users,
> 
> Unfortunately the summaries I have provided for the contents of this thread are rendered useless, in terms of the links to posts, by the maintenance routines associated with this Forum.
> 
> I hope to come up with a different type of summary which may avoid these pitfalls and make it possible for Users to access the relevant posts easily.
> 
> Probably this will appear soon after Xmas 2007.
> 
> And DO use the MVP's Hosts file - you will be really pleased with what you find. It denies a lot of rubbish. For more read here and just in case that link goes the way of those mentioned above:
> 
> The thread and post I refer to here in "Site Comments and Suggestions" is titled "Solved: What can I do to see the ads?". It is dated & timed 31-Aug-2007 04:37 PM. Search this forum, "Site Comments and Suggestions", for _Solved: What can I do to see the ads?_
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> Ben.:up:


*Hello WinMe Users,

When I made the quoted post on the 16-Nov-2007 (server unknown) the links were not working correctly on my last thread summary of post links here. The post links were taking me to the correct page but not to the actual post.

After much exploration (prompted by ekim68's post above), and some 10hrs later, I find they are in fact working correctly. I regret I have no explanation. Whilst checking this out for the past hour I have noticed a constant switching of Servers, including 1,3,4 and 5.

Needless to say I am glad the links are presently OK. :up:

Cheers.

Ben.

P.S. Mike, if that corresponds with what you posted above - well I guess all is OK!*

Server 4 for this.


----------



## ekim68

It does, thanks Ben..


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinMe Users,

I knew enough about file extensions to cope with most eventualities - but not this one.

Something unknown changed the icons associated with GIF images from this







to this.








This was annoying and not to my liking even though the images would display.

Believing that a change had happened in the registry I decided to restore it to an earlier date. Choosing the oldest date (5 days previous) did in fact give me back my preferred icon. (You will remember this command in Start>Run (type) scanreg /restore).

I decided to see if the same reversal of icon could be achieved without restoring the registry i.e. by using the tools available in Folder Options (I had found that I could achieve nothing by going into the 'Properties' of any GIF image - only noticing that the 'Type of file' was GIF_AUTO_FILE).

Here is a step by step:

In Folder Options (Control Panel) click the tab named File Types:








In 'File Types' here is what I found:








Note that the only file type for a GIF is GIF_AUTO_FILE.
Directly below this list is 'New' click on it.
A 'Create New Extension' dialogue window will appear:








Enter in the File Extension window  .gif








Click on 'Advanced'. 
It is about now that a WindowsMe pop-up appears advising one that having two GIF extensions is not allowed etc. and that Windows will delete the old one - OK? Click OK.








A new window will appear:









In the 'Associated File Type' drop-down list click on 'GIf Image'









Click OK and click OK The restoration of the preferred icon for GIF images is done.

Cheers,

Ben.*


----------



## Byteman

Ben- I saw the info you had posted about using my link to an advisory about the Time Zone settings and Java software in the thread here....

I'd like to post this:

Those of us, without regard to operating system (versions of Windows) we are using...that are just ordinary Internet users, need only to visit this link to go to the download site for browser updates for Java Plug-In....*http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp*

From there, , just hit the *Free Java Download button* the latest version update is there....the site should detect that you do have or don't have XP/win2000 and lead you to the right download, but it would be an *Online Install*

So......

My advice is to download the *Offline* installer version, save it to your hard drive, and use that download to install the Java update> this way, you can install it when you have time, it does take a while.

The way you reach the link for the *Offline installer* is to hit this link, which is at the page above

*All Java Downloads*

Then, you will see two blue download links near the top, both for XP/Vista/2000....use one of those, but the Offline one is what I advise:

*Windows XP/Vista/2000/2003 Offline *http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=12798

However...if you are using something like WindowsME/9x, you would need to go here> *Archive Java Technology Products Download *

There you will find *Java 2 Platform Standard Edition (J2SE) *

and this: *JDK/JRE - 5.0* with> *5.0 Update 13 (or the highest at the moment) next to it on the right> hit the "Go" button to get it.*

Download the file to a convenient spot on your hard drive, close all browser windows....all IM's and all Chats.... as these all use Java

Then, Install what you downloaded. Follow the instructions. It does take some time! Next, after you have restarted the computer, go into your Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs and Uninstall the older version(s) of Java JRE that you have showing, and leave the newest one.

Some advise deleting the *older* version's folder, as well.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Thanks, Byteman, for the above input.

I do have a reaction to the Java website generally speaking and the link you gave did nothing to prevent my reaction!

So my link for any available update to or download of the JRE (J2SE) 5.0 remains my preferred. Here. It is also, so I notice, ahead (Update 14) of the current update (13) offered by following your links. See here.

Ben.*


----------



## Byteman

Ben- When I click your link I see Update 13

This is what it says at the top of the page you get:

Download J2SE 5.0
Archive: Download Java 2 Platform Standard Edition (J2SE) 5.0 Update 13

There is an Update 14, for the Enterprise edition.....


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello Byteman,

Did you perhaps misread my post?

This is my link: http://java.com/en/download/windows98me_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com

and this is where the link you gave in your first post sent me, which page-link I also showed in my last post: http://java.sun.com/products/archive/j2se/5.0_13/index.html

In summary I prefer my link because it takes me directly to the update page which is also a download page - whereas yours takes me to a page which I must then leave to access the download page and which has not the new update 14 associated with its download.

I notice that even when I write about the Java site I become more that usually incoherent!



Cheers.

Ben*.

Test your Java here. Or here where it's more fun Java.


----------



## ekim68

Ben, thanks for the file extension info. And, then the MVP Hosts file in your sig...Lost that one with my last hard drive..:up:


----------



## Byteman

Ben- Yes, now I see, I *wasn't* clicking to *download* the ME/98 Update, I was following the "All Java Downloads" link....!

And, the other link, which opens to the Update 13, was mine...I thought it was yours!

You'd think they could keep the latest win9x version up front....probably they have lost the link, maybe you should send it in....

It's good to know!


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Byteman,

Glad we got that sorted cos I was thinking the Java Jinx had got me!

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Ben, thanks for the file extension info. And, then the MVP Hosts file in your sig...Lost that one with my last hard drive..:up:


Mike, good to hear from you. First snow of the season up here. You lost a hard drive? That was very careless of you. :up: I reckon by now your studio will be up and singing?

Cheers, Mike.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMe Users,

I would be derelict in my responsibility (albeit perceived responsibility ) to WinMe users were I not to ensure you know about this splendid freeware tool. However I must first give credit where it is due and it is due to *hewee*, who brought it to my awareness. *Here*

I have been using it with pleasure since 27-NOV-07 and can vouch for its excellence.

"*MySpeed PC Lite Edition is for home users to test their Internet speeds and connection quality.*" *Here*.

Enjoy.:up:

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMe Users,

This another of those "how on earth did I forget this one". It is probably the one thing I remember today that the techie, who worked for the local company, told me as he made some set-up changes to my new. and first-ever computer. "Always", he said, "always use these settings". And I always have.

These Power Options (located in Control Panel) offer many combos of settings. The ones to which I refer are these:

TAB 'Power Schemes' Select *Always On*

'Settings for Always On power scheme'

'Turn off monitor'......*Never*
'Turn off hard disks'..*Never*
'System stand by'.....*Never*

*NB*. This *is* a power scheme. Many of us don't realise this. So when you reduce your Startup load to bare essentials - these:

*Under HKLM/Run*
'LoadPowerProfile'
'ScanRegistry'
'SystemTray'
'TaskMonitor'

*Under Services*
'StateMgr'
'KB891711'
'KB916547'
'LoadPowerProfile'

8 in all *plus*

your A/V, your Firewall and nothing else; *those two 'LoadPowerProfile' entries reflect your having a Power Scheme*

I include '*TaskMonitor*' because it is needed to fuel the *Applog* which is so important in the most efficient functioning of Disk Defragmenter. See my post in this thread *here*.

The easiest way to control what runs at Startup is this "*Startup Control Panel*" from *Mike Lin* *here*.

Cheers.:up:

Ben.

'


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Winme users,

Those of whom live in Canada or nearly so or who don't and aren't and still are interested:

If I may I will allow images to speak the volumes addressing my subject.

A certain chagrin.:down:










*But of course, the dependable one*.:up:










That says it. 

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMe users,

In my *POST 93* I gave links 1 - 4 where testers might be downloaded for the following:

1. Ram
2. Java
3. WD Hard Drives
4. Maxtor Hard Drives

This post is an update.

In the RAM (or Memory) testing the MS tester is still available here. However an improved method of testing is now available from *memtest.org **here*. The latter takes almost twice as long as the former (on my system - 55mins).

To the Java test link (which still works) *here* I add a second link *here* (same result different page different fun pic) - take your pick!

The Western Digital Hard Drive's tester link is back working and is *here*.

The Maxtor (now part of Seagate) is *here*.

Cheers.









Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinME users,

Since cleaning my Celeron 636mHZ CPU assembly (fan and renew paste) see *here*, I have had an added interest in things CPU. This has primarily involved keeping a watchful eye on the temperatures associated with both the heaviest and lightest usage.

For this purpose I use Motherboard Monitor (vers. 5.3.7) from *here*.

My particular CPU has a maximum operating temperature of 80*C and I have the audible alarm set for 60*C. However it is rare that the temp. goes much above 40*C and I have never had an alarm.

The mobo monitor records these as my 'optimum' temps (computer at rest):








and I attach a GIF of Process Explorer (from *here*) showing precisely what is running at this time of 'no activity' (on my part).

I thought it might be useful if I put the computer to work (with apps running and windows open) and got the CPU temp. up to about its average of 40*C then closing all, and, with no further input on my part, seeing how long this CPU would take to recover those 'optimum' temps. I should perhaps mention my system (a desktop one) is in a location where the ambient temperature is close to 18*C - my preference.

My CPU will recover in 8 minutes - give or take a few seconds. My tower has open sides, each covered with dust and smoke protecting cloth.

I have a very basic system and use it extremely modestly. However what I am suggesting with this post is that it is perhaps useful for users to gather something like this kind of information about their computers. Our cars (vehicles) we are attuned to so why not our computers?

I hope that is of some interest.

With best wishes, 

Ben.

P.S. This thread's summary #7 is well under way for the month's end; and I have an idea or two with regard to a post in preparation about desirable (my view) freewares, scans and links generally. :up:


----------



## aarhus2004

Freewares to swear by, and on-line scan sources too - Hot damn ,
and other links of interest.

*Freewares*.

*Aida32*. System detail in depth.
*All Purpose Spell Checker*. (APSC). Palware. The super spell check. 
*Belarc Advisor*. Details of all installed incl. Windows Updates. 
*Boot Log Examiner*. Blue Orb. How does your computer fare on startup? 
*CableNut*. Optimise your IP connection. 
*CleanIE*. Quick and efficient. 
*Convert*. Simple and accurate. 22 conversion tables. 
*Cut and Paste*. Character count. TSG allows a max of 30,000 characters in Posts. 
*Desktop Locker*. A simple tool for preventing access to one's computer. 
*Everest.* Aida32's successor - if you prefer it. 
* FastStone Capture*. Screen capture - last freeware version. 
*HiJackThis*. Trend Micro. What's what behind the scenes. 
*HTTrack*. Copying a website made simple. 
*Icon Restore*. keep you desktop in order. 
*i.e.Spell*. Checker.
*Index.dat Suite*. Ur I.T. Mate. What is Windows allowing storage of?
*IrfanView*. Making image changes of all kinds. 
* jv16PT*. Registry Cleaner and more. Jouni Vuorio. (version 1.3.0.195 is the one you want). 
*Motherboard Monitor*. Watch those temperatures.
* Mozilla Firefox*. The 'mystery' machine - it sits comfortably alongside I.E. 
*MRUBlaster*. Tiny tool - big punch. 
*MVP's HOSTS file*. You cannot do without this. 
*MVP's Rename BAT file*. This switch allows you to see why not. 
*MySpeed. PC Lite*. Are you getting your money's worth? 
*NisTime*. Hotline to the atomic clock. 
*Process Explorer*. Mark Russinovich. (new to this thread = I forgot it).
*RealOne Player*. The controlable version. 1.0 (=7.0.0.1364)
*RegSeeker*. Hover Inc. Registry cleaner and more. 
*RegSrch* (Registry Search)Bill's Way. (vbs). Revealing left overs from uninstalls. 
*ScanDefrag*. Blue Orb. The very best tool combination to clean, scan and defragment.
*StartUpCPL*. Mike Lin. What is loading on startup? Perhaps you don't need it. 
*StartUp Monitor*. Mike Lin. You are in charge of what tries to join the startup list. 
*SUPER Anti-Spyware*. Freeware version recommended by security techies. 
*testmy.net*. A second IP connection check and forum if you need it. 
*Tree Size*. Allows a clear view of all stored on your hard drive(s). 
**Unicows.dll*. Copy it from Windows Media Player or Java or Adobe.
*VLC Media Player*. A splendid alternative player. It also needs *unicows.dll. 
*Voodoo*. O.E. Spell Check. 
*Windows Script 5.6* (Build 8831) You may find you need this.

*On-Line Scans*.

*Panda Online Scan*. 
*HJT log checker*. Use with utmost discretion.
*Jotti file scan for virus*.
*Trojan Scan*. 
*McAfee Site Advisor*. Check-out that site you are wondering about -

*The Complete lists of the folder contents in Windows Millennium - Parts 1 - 10*

For the connoisseur, of course, (or the plain curious). 
*
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;272253
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272606/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272608/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272610/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272612/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272634/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272636/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272638/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272639/en-us
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272640/en-us*

Cheers, :up:

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

The words 'POST' are links. And all other links given are revisions. In some instances, where the post is a brief one, I have given all the information contained in the original. I have also edited or even removed some posts as being no longer of interest. Post titles, tips and tweaks in RED are deemed significant or especially worthwhile.

*POST* 1... _"For WinME Users Only"_

Jack Gulley's web page on Windows Millennium which prompted this thread. *Here*.

*POST* 3... _"More Millennium"_

On System Restore - a link to an excellent thread in TSG. *Here* and a Google search *here*.

*POST* 16... _"For the Faithful"_

The Delindex Link  (The best clean-up WinME freeware) & The RegSeeker link (tweaks and registry clean) New Version *here* & Old Version: *here*.

*POST* 17... _"ME Talk"_

Boot Log Examiner (How does your computer fare on Startup?) - Link.
Plus:
ScanDefrag (automated Disk Cleanup, Scan Disk and Disk Defragment freeware) - Link 
MS Splash Screen - remove on Boot-up - Tip/Tweak 
Shortcuts to Shutdown and Restart - Tip/Tweak
Enabling DMA - Tip/Tweak and a Link
Expanding Control Panel - Tip/Tweak
The second great WinME Tips/Tweaks website - Link.

*POST* 24... _"In Post #17"_ above

ShellIconCache (remove/resize/restore). The link given in this post to the Microsoft Community Newsgroups is now obsolete. Do this: Go to Start > Search > enter: shelliconcache. If the folder returned is larger than is reasonable (say 1,000kb or more) delete it and re-start. Windows will recreate the folder and reduce its size. N.B. This is a hidden system folder so you will have to unhide those. Go to Start > Settings > Folder Options > View and scroll down to the appropriate settings (there are three of them). See flavallee's Sticky this forum *here*.

POST 30... _"Some Useful Links"_

Various links, including the excellent vb2java cleanie freeware - link and a revised link to HijackThis 1.99.1 *Here*. This is Merijin's version. For TrendMicro's one go here.

*POST* 35... _"Where is My Product Key?"_

Product Key: find it if it exists! - link
'Bills Way' - link to his (Bill's) visual basic freeware site especially his RegSrch.vbs registry search one. Use this after un-installing anything - you will be surprised & it's very simple to use. *Here*.

*POST* 43... _"Problems with Symantec Norton Anti-Virus?"_

Link to MS Newsgroups for WinME listing these categories... Applications. Display. Games. General. Hardware. Internet. Movie Maker. Multimedia. Networking. New User. Power Management. Printing. Setup. System Tools.

Also: About Norton A/V and McAfee A/V (as resource hogs and trouble-makers)

*POST* 46... _"Perhaps of interest to WinME Users"_

"Bare Essentials" (Some ideas on Security - mine).

*POST* 52... _"Assorteds"_

Tweaks:
Virtual Memory Management.
Active Scripting Disablement (One of the most interesting of the WinMe tweaks!).
DirectX check-out (Is yours working efficiently?)
Startup Axis (Don't burden your computer from the word 'Start').
Maintenance of software/hardware - routines. And a very good website on cleaning. *Here*.
Tweaks re resource excess usage.

*POST* 57... _"Take Care When Applying Tags"_

Take care when applying the TAGS in creating a post in TSG.

*POST* 65... _"By Way of Information"_

This forum and its original purpose (a nag). A Sun Java important update. and a revision - here to moderator dvk01's post on the need to update Java (re: Vundo infections).

*POST* 77... _"Password Protection for WinME"_

Desktop Locker v1.0 freeware (prevent easy access to your desktop) - *here*.

*POST* 82... _"Security: A Personal View"_

A final (well almost! ) word on my security thinking.

*POST* 83...

MenuShowDelay
Lightning fast menu display - your choice of lightning speed or less.

An intro. to jv16pt originally a freeware registry cleaner (and still one of the best). It is available *here*. Version 1.3.

*POST* 84... _"Security Anyone???"_

Search engine searching - risks disclosed - BBC Tech Article *here* re: Risky search engine terms.

*POST* 93... _"Testing and Testers"_

But see *POST* 333 below for the updates.

*POST* 94... _"Rootkits - For the Security Conscious"_

A review of Rootkit Detector Software (Based on TSG thread *here*).

*POST* 100... _"Updates and a Caution. Removing those Index.dat files"_

Windows Updates Catalog for use if you do a Format and Install of WinME. *Here*.

*POST* 108... _"For those in fear and trembling"_

Two quotes. Honest, I failed to use the quote tags on the second, which, while somewhat re-assuring, is a bit mixed-up! The quote I mean. I hope.  
P.S. (In a whisper) - I think it maybe acredited to Noel P. MVP.

*POST* 109... _"Rename Recycle Bin"_

Renaming your Recycle Bin. *Here*.

*POST* 110... _"Current List of Applied MS Hotfixes for WinME"_

The Windows Millennium Complete list of Updates as in June '06.

*POST* 118... _"A Rant known as "Threats - Known and Not So"_

*POST* 134... _"Stickies"_

Re the Sticky *here* in this 'Tips and Tricks' forum. A clarification of which is given in this post (134).

*POST* 139... _"The Resource Issue in Windows 9x"_

The Resource Issue in Windows 9x. With links to expert opinion and guidance.

*POST* 151... _"Illumination by Song and Dance"_



*POST* 153... _"A little of this and that"_

The new RegSeeker. Link,
Uninstalling WMP9. Link,
More on Rootkits. Link, 
AVG Free to remain available. Link.
Streaming Video. Suggestions. And this update: When logging-in to a stream make sure your I.E.6 settings under Security > Internet > Custom > Settings > Folder Options > View and scroll down to the appropriate settings (there are three of them). See flavallee's Sticky this forum *here*.

*POST* 158... _"Prettier and prettier"_

Two of the best and most useful freewares - from Mike Lin - StartUpCPL and StartUp Monitor *here*.

*POST* 161... _"Don't update this video card!"_

IF you don't have an ATI video card then skip this post. However if you do have one and it is an ATI Rage 128 GL SD AGP or the PRO version of that card or the Rage Fury, then this post may be of serious interest.

*POST* 172... _"WordPad & its default font"_

"As a comparatively confused novice in the more esoteric innards of WinME I have managed to find a way of getting a satisfactory outcome for myself. When I click on a Desktop shortcut to WordPad it opens to my preferred Font, Style and Size..."

*POST* 176... _"Sun Java Updates - A revision"_

On the Sun Java Runtime for Millennium - Links (lotsa).

Oh Sun Java... The third link in the post is incorrect now - just ignore it. :down: 

*POST* 183... _"Threats to MS Word... "_

"Triple threat targets Word users". Here.

*POST* 184... _"Format and Install Windows Millennium" _

On Formatting C: and Re-installing Millennium. And Links.

*POST* 185... _"Partitioning a Hard Disk"_

On Partitioning or Re-partitioning a Hard Drive. And lotsa Links.

*POST* 186... _"Those Confounded Settings in Internet Explorer 6"_

On the settings in I.E.6 and O.E.6. Link.

*POST* 191... _"The most amusing and puzzling MS solution"_.

Yuk, why do I need "Shortcut to" as well as an arrow?

*POST* 192...Don't go to this post The link given below is the correct one.

Keep your computer clock set with the accuracy of the atomic clock from *here*.

*POST* 198... Some observations, tips and so forth...

*POST* 199... _"Virus alert for Europeans & all of us"_

*Here * and *here*.

*POST* 201... _"Sizing the tree"_

*TreeSize*
Another superb freeware. An earlier version (my preference) *here*. Current version *here*.

*POST* 202...

The best way to to stash the Windows Updates. Thanks _ekim68_ (Mike).

*POST* 209... _"The whole world. A patch for all"_

*POST* 217... _"HijackThis x 2"_

*POST* 218... _"Treating your WinME machine to two probably needed specials"_

Cleaning the CPU fan and replacing the CMOS battery.

*POST* 221... _"Security and Mozilla Firefox" _

Security. Mozilla Firefox the great one. The Beeb (BBC) and a con. The first link to the BBC is *here* revised.

*POST* 223... _"Relationships - CMOS and Battery, BIOS and... "_

*POST* 224... _"The latest"_.

New version ScanDefrag. The 'walk the dog' and 'let it work and shutdown the rig' - no-problem super- efficient freeware. And a decision about which of two HijackThis' to use.

*POST* 225... _"The learning never stops"_

The APPLOG and its potential for causing problems. 
I have, obviously, an interest in either voodoo or in birds of a different feather. Or both!  It's a spell check for O.Express and a very good one.

*POST* 229... _"More on the Applog"_

The registry tweaks which prevent further logging. Links. But now see POST 231 below

*POST* 231... _"Re-thinking the Applog, TaskMonitor and Defragmenting"_

A mind changes. 

*POST* 237...

_ekim68_ (Mike) shares some of the insights gained in his work as a Computer Technician and

*POST* 238...

Mike again.

*POST* 241...

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update? Tips for installing it and subsequent ones too. These are still current (01-JAN-2008)

*POST* 243...

More Mike.

*POST* 251...

_Stoner_ (Jack) looks at things to come... and

*POST* 252...

More Jack.

*POST* 253...

Mike joins in... and again.

*POST* 254... Here.

*POST* 261...

Mike shares more of his experience.

*POST* 264... _"As promised"_

The Power Supply. A Saga. Viruses !! Recovery Disks. Do not attempt to clean your optical scroll-wheel mouse!

*POST* 265...

_Stoner_ (Jack) responds to the above post 264.

*POST* 266...

On a Router (quoted below). And a link to an interesting thread elsewhere in TSG.

"And as for the router question I mentioned *here* (scroll way down) I think it resolved. I now believe it safe to say that the settings/configs of a (working) router do not include any which render it useless and working. See this thread *here*"

*POST* 269... _"Blocking Unwanted Parasites with a Hosts File"_

A Host's File Recommendation and a Link.

*POST* 277... _"Acronis TrueImage 7"_

My summation of the sort-out.  

N.B. The free version of Acronis True Image 7 is no longer available. However Acronis are offering a trial (25days) download of version 11. See here. And I have learnt the owners of Seagate and Maxtor hard disks can use the Seagate Disc Wizard (d/load size 104MBs) see *here*, which uses Acronis technology (see *here*) to create a back-up of a drive. This update dated 01-JAN-2008.

*POST* 279...

In Memoriam - Marlene.

*POST* 280 and *POST* 281

Tributes from _ekim68_ and _Skivvywaver_ respectively.

*POST* 282... _"Another (and better) Spell Checker"_

An excellent Spell Check from PalWare. The APSC 4.0 here. Thanks, _BobJam_. (BJ).

*POST* 286... _"The magic and the mystery"_

*The vB Code* is the magic. Firefox 2.0.0.5 (the latest version BTW) is, for me, still the mystery.

*POST* 291..._ "A freeware tool par excellence"_

A website copy tool. Link.

Freeware and Open Source. Link.

*POST* 292..._ "Deleted files will not leave Recycle Bin"_

A thread for the record, I think.

*POST* 293... _"This is not a contradiction"_

Some suggestions about security and a great freeware for that purpose.
And
*POST* 294... _"The forgotten"_

The gifs I forgot in the previous post!

*POST* 298... More on the mysterious fox named Mozilla Fire. Speeding it up. And more on images in posts using it.

*POST* 300... _"Speeding-up Mozilla Firefox"_ More of the same.

*POST* 309... _"Instant Lock - A change of heart."_

*POST* 314..._ "Happy Halloween and Guy Fawkes nights..."_

Those time changes and the way to fix them in compliance with the new allocations.

*POST* 316... _"Sun Java Update"_ Java 1.5 Runtime 5.0. Update 14.

*POST* 321... _"An unwanted icon change reversed"_

I was pleased to be obliged to look further that I had previously done into File Types and the Icons associated with them.

*POST* 331... _"WinMe: The Power Options"_

This another of those "how on earth did I forget this one". It is probably the one thing I remember today that the techie, who worked for the local company, told me as he made some set-up changes to my new. and first-ever computer. "Always", he said, "always use these settings". And I always have.

N.B. It is not possible to have NO Power Scheme in Windows Millennium.

*POST* 332... _"A certain unhappiness or Une certaine tristesse"_

WinMe suffers another insult...

*POST* 333... _"Testing your computer's memory and more"_

1. Ram
2. Java
3. WD Hard Drives
4. Maxtor Hard Drives

This post is a complete update to *this* previous one.

*POST* 334... _"A CPU: Loaded & Unloaded". _

Keeping a weather eye on your CPU's health and well-being.

*POST* 335..._"The tried and the true"_

A complete list of freewares. Online scans. The entire list of Windows Millennium folder contents. Parts 1 - 10.

And not a post - these:

Jack Gulley: On Storing Windows Updates. *Here*

A tweak: In Control Panel > System > Performance > File System, in the drop-down box against "Typical role of this computer" select 'Network Server'. (This is whether or not your computer has that role). And see *here* for that and other tweaks for the File System.

And finally:

Java Update to Update 14?... *NOT* as on 01-JAN-2008 

My thanks to all contributors to this thread.

With best wishes for this new year, :up:

Ben. _aarhus2004_


----------



## ekim68

Wow, good summary for the new year, Ben. And here's a site that measures download and upload speeds for internet service, and it works with ME.

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

I found this freeware utility to be a good system information tool. It's was developed by Microsoft and is compatible on all versions of Windows. Here's an introduction:

*This utility, which has the most comprehensive knowledge of auto-starting locations of any startup monitor, shows you what programs are configured to run during system bootup or login, and shows you the entries in the order Windows processes them. These programs include ones in your startup folder, Run, RunOnce, and other Registry keys. You can configure Autoruns to show other locations, including Explorer shell extensions, toolbars, browser helper objects, Winlogon notifications, auto-start services, and much more. Autoruns goes way beyond the MSConfig utility bundled with Windows Me and XP.

Autoruns' Hide Signed Microsoft Entries option helps you to zoom in on third-party auto-starting images that have been added to your system and it has support for looking at the auto-starting images configured for other accounts configured on a system. Also included in the download package is a command-line equivalent that can output in CSV format, Autorunsc*

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Wow, good summary for the new year, Ben. And here's a site that measures download and upload speeds for internet service, and it works with ME.
> 
> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


Mike, my apologies. I had gone to the site you gave (soon after you posted it) and, thinking I had to sign-in, attempted to do so and was frustrated - so gave up. And forgot all about it. 

It works fine without any need to sign-in. And it's no-fuss display pleases me too. Good link. Thanks, Mike. :up:

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I found this freeware utility to be a good system information tool. It's was developed by Microsoft and is compatible on all versions of Windows. Here's an introduction:
> 
> *This utility, which has the most comprehensive knowledge of auto-starting locations of any startup monitor, shows you what programs are configured to run during system bootup or login, and shows you the entries in the order Windows processes them. These programs include ones in your startup folder, Run, RunOnce, and other Registry keys. You can configure Autoruns to show other locations, including Explorer shell extensions, toolbars, browser helper objects, Winlogon notifications, auto-start services, and much more. Autoruns goes way beyond the MSConfig utility bundled with Windows Me and XP.
> 
> Autoruns' Hide Signed Microsoft Entries option helps you to zoom in on third-party auto-starting images that have been added to your system and it has support for looking at the auto-starting images configured for other accounts configured on a system. Also included in the download package is a command-line equivalent that can output in CSV format, Autorunsc*
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx


Hello Joe,

I have been sleeping! Thank-you for posting the details and link to what sounds like an interesting and challenging yet modestly-sized freeware. I have it downloaded and may have more to say about it. I hope you will share your experience with it too, Joe.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Joe, I'll try it too....


----------



## aarhus2004

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello Joe,
> I have it downloaded and may have more to say about it.


Hello WinMe users,

Q: Who needs this freeware?
A: Anyone whose fascination with the workings of a Windows O/S is ongoing.

Q: Is it for Geeks?
A: Ask them. I don't know.

Q: Is it useful for a newbie?
A: Not really, since using a computer is challenge enough.

Q: Is it user friendly?
A: Absolutely.

Q: Does the user have input?
A: Yes - if that's a choice made.

Q: What exactly is AutoRuns?
A: It's like Boot Log Analyzer on steroids! Or Startup Control Panel magnified x 1000.

Enough of that!!

After a first half-hour examining "AutoRuns" - reading the excellent Help file and checking what the options are - I made some tentative changes to my system's start-up procedures. I unchecked a dozen or so items (and there are probably many times that I shall uncheck - but later) and deleted one as a test of what deleting it actually implies.

Profound thanks to _GoJoAGoGo_ (Joe) for bringing it to our attention. :up:

Look forward, _ekim68_ (Mike) to your thoughts on it.

More later.

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

You're welcome Ben. I've hadn't done much with the program yet but was impressed with all the options it provides. I shall keep the thread updated I my progress with it.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> After a first half-hour examining "AutoRuns" - reading the excellent Help file and checking what the options are - I made some tentative changes to my system's start-up procedures. I unchecked a dozen or so items (and there are probably many times that I shall uncheck - but later) and deleted one as a test of what deleting it actually implies.


Did you uncheck items in the Services section? If it's not much of a hassle, could list the ones you have unchecked?

Thanks Ben


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Did you uncheck items in the Services section? If it's not much of a hassle, could list the ones you have unchecked?
> 
> Thanks Ben


Hello Joe,

Ummm - Services??? Sounds like an XP heading. WinME doesn't have it. See my GUI GIF attached, Joe.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> Ummm - Services??? Sounds like an XP heading. WinME doesn't have it. See my GUI GIF attached, Joe.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Ben.


Hi Ben:

You're right, I haven't installed Autoruns in WinME yet so I wasn't aware it has 12 more options to work in WinXP.


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Hi Ben:
> 
> You're right, I haven't installed Autoruns in WinME yet so I wasn't aware it has 12 more options to work in WinXP.


Wow, that's fascinating, Joe. All those header options. I think I will post all the WinMe ones (header = 'Everything') cos I am picking away at them (all headers) merrily (so far). Thing is I cannot equate the BootLogExaminer 916 items with these. Ignorance is not bliss is some instances.

Cheers, Joe.

Ben.

Edits: P.S. The forums have a few horror stories; see _GoJoAGoGo_'s (Joe) post *below*.

P.P.S. In GIFS all 'Options' are checked. (i.e. Include Empty Locations, Verify Code Signatures and Hide Signed Microsoft Entries.)


----------



## ekim68

AVG anti-virus will be good on ME machines until August 2008....

http://www.grisoft.com/doc/products-avg-anti-virus-free-edition#details


----------



## aarhus2004

Mike, does that mean *only until* August 2008?

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, it looks like they're discontinuing support for Win98, WinME, WinNt 4.0, and WinNt server 4.0 at that time...Looks like my link didn't work. Here's another one.

http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?act=calendar&cal_id=1&code=showevent&event_id=47470


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Ben, I don't know if you were aware but the "Windows Sysinternals" site has a Forum for the Autoruns utility. It may be useful. 

http://forum.sysinternals.com/forum_topics.asp?FID=16


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Yep, it looks like they're discontinuing support for Win98, WinME, WinNt 4.0, and WinNt server 4.0 at that time...Looks like my link didn't work. Here's another one.
> 
> http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?act=calendar&cal_id=1&code=showevent&event_id=47470


Hello WinMe users,

_ekim68_ (Mike)'s news about *the problable end of AVG's very popular free edition of their anti-virus suite* is likely to be of serious concern to very many users of Windows Millennium.

A tentative Google search reveals these alternatives:

*Avira AntiVir® PersonalEdition Classic*

*Free antivirus - avast! 4 Home Edition*

*BitDefender Free Edition*

Some assessments:
http://wiki.castlecops.com/AntiVirus_Comparison
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm#2

Cheers.

Ben. :up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

It appears Avira AntiVir is not compatible in Win98/ME. 

avast! 4 Home Edition may be a good choice.


----------



## ekim68

Personally, I love taking ME as far as it can go...
When it first came out, it was ridiculed and bad-mouth by many. And for a while I believed that, but after years of using it my opinion has changed...It presents a lot of the best of the 9X and XP integration....
So, I'll keep using it until I can't...Thanks Ben..


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMe users,

First of all my thanks to _GoJoAGoGo_ (Joe) and_ ekim68 _(Mike) for keeping me on the straight and narrow.

*Autoruns*.

Please remember that this is directed at WinMe users and that I have no security items loading with Windows.

I have decided to keep it handy on my computer's Desktop. It is of small size and does not need an install. I recommend you explore the various *Options* available and examine all the entries under: *Everything, Logon, Explorer, Internet Explorer*, respectively.

The check boxes point to entries running automatically at startup and are listed under the relevant registry key. These entries can all be subjected to further scrutiny by right-clicking on the individuals and choosing from the menu available. I think this feature very worthwhile.Here it is:









My choice of 'Options' is these:









I don't need to see the empty keys and believe it safe to ignore those Microsoft entries with a signature.

I attached GIFS of my autoruns.

I have found no advantage in unchecking (disabling) any of the entries since my bootup time remains at 10 secs.

The most important offering of Autoruns (which has, by the way, been copyrighted since 1996) is that any changes made by ourselves or others are readily visible and, if problematic, can be deleted. These are .dll(s) and .exe(s) as are most of the legitimate entries on display.

Thanks to _GoJoAGoGo _(Joe) for bringing a worthwhile freeware to our notice.

Cheers,

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMe users,

I think it likely that you, as am I, are using *Internet Explorer 6.0.2800.1106*. If you are also a user of *Outlook Express 6.00.2800.1123* then this post may be of interest.

O.E.(6) is not the most reliable of e-mail clients but it is so very convenient (my excuse anyway!). It can be problematic in many ways and many are the error messages it can return. Check them out *here*.
However I recently had a new experience of its seeming great delicacy, and since it took me quite sometime to find even a mention of the problem (which seemed catastrophic) using the doughty Google, I thought it of some value to share my experience.

Down the years of using WinMe (and when I learnt how) I saved to various files/folders a lot of e-mails in 'Mail' format. Important personal stuff. You can imagine my dismay when, very recently, I needed to view one of these from years ago and found the message body completely empty.

Those e-mails stored in the O.E. folders were also devoid of all message. I have never been a cool customer when confronted with problems beyond my experience. This was no exception. Clearly this was a 'yesterday everything was OK - today it isn't' problem and perhaps a System or Registry restore might have saved my day but, sorry to say, I cannot even remember whether I tried either. You might want to - should you experience the same difficulty.

Google eventually yielded this seeming solution *here*. I followed all the recommended steps diligently to no avail. And came to the one of last resort. "Reinstall or repair Outlook Express" a link which lead me *here*. I felt no confidence after reading and re-reading the MS Article "*How to reinstall or repair Internet Explorer in Windows XP*". Reluctant to admit defeat (and post in TSG!) I remembered the good old right click on the e-mails as presented in the Inbox folder, choosing the 'Detail' tab and clicking on the 'Message Source'. And lo and behold there were the messages. So now I knew that the message existed but how to get it to display as normal?

In Add/Remove Programs I selected Outlook Express 6 and chose to delete it. A reboot revealed O.E.5.5? and all was well - with the messages revealed in the message bodies.
A visit to Windows Updates allowed me to re-install O.E.6 and updates. A process requiring several visits.

It has occured to me since that this method of problem resolution may well apply to all and any O.E. problems. We shall see. Since I.E.6 and O.E.6 are intricately co-joined perhaps I also had to use Windows Updates for the former too - sorry, I cannot recall.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## Blue Zee

Hi Ben,

That is a common problem when OE decides to compact folders.

I'm glad you managed to recover your messages, but better safe than sorry:

Outlook Express Quick Backup

Very simple, very safe.

Zee


----------



## aarhus2004

Blue Zee said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> That is a common problem when OE decides to compact folders.
> 
> I'm glad you managed to recover your messages, but better safe than sorry:
> 
> Outlook Express Quick Backup
> 
> Very simple, very safe.
> 
> Zee


Hello Zee,

Thanks for the input.

If the setting in Tools>Options>Maintenance "Compact messages in the background" is unchecked (mine routinely is) will O.E. persist in doing so?

Best wishes, Zee.

Ben.

An Edit: I cannot recommend this freeware. I found it to be not user-friendly. Not simple at all and as to safe - well I cannot say.
I shall persist in saving my important e-mails as .eml and deleting those of no significance.


----------



## Blue Zee

aarhus2004 said:


> An Edit: I cannot recommend this freeware. I found it to be not user-friendly. Not simple at all and as to safe - well I cannot say...


Why Ben?


----------



## aarhus2004

> Originally Posted by aarhus2004
> An Edit: I cannot recommend this freeware. I found it to be not user-friendly. Not simple at all and as to safe - well I cannot say...





Blue Zee said:


> Why Ben?


Hello Zee,

My apologies for the above edited-in comment on the freeware *OE Quick Backup* of your recommendation. I was too hasty. Further exploration in depth has shown me that it is indeed "*simple and safe*" to use. The lack of a Help file and seeming dead-ends flummoxed me. As its author says it is not a "pretty" GUI. And I say it (the freeware's initial setup) could be improved in terms of user friendliness (see GIFS 1 and 2 below).

That aside I offer these tips to help users who may be as challenged initially as I was!

Before installation close all other windows.

Create a folder. I suggest on the Desktop and name it OEBUPS or some such.

If you chose to download the zip file extract the contents and click-on the .exe file.
It will install to the Program Files folder and place a link in the Start>Programs list.
Click on that.
Ignore the message(s) you may see except for clicking OK (see GIFS 1 & 2).
The GUI will open and the words 'File not selected' will show.
Click on 'File' and then
click on 'Set existing folder as backup'. (see GIF 3)
In the 'Browse' window locate the file you created and click on it. Click OK.
On the GUI select 'Complete backup'. (see GIF 4)
The backup is made and is shown together with the number of Identities involved on the GUI's bottom line.
Take a look in your folder. All the backups will be listed.(see GIF 5)

Restoration can be achieved either by using the same GUI. Or, if preferred, on O.E.'s main page > File > Import and select from the menu.

I can vouch for its safety.After making a complete backup I deleted all my messages in all the O.E. folders. I then searched for and deleted all the .dbx folders (Application Data ones), *but not the ones located in the folder I created*, and also deleted my Address Book. The restore went without a hitch.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## Blue Zee

Hi Ben,

Glad you changed opinion and even included a detailed explanation of how to set it up.:up:

I have been using it for years in many systems and it did help me now and then.
I agree the interface doesn't look pretty, but it does the job and the price is right. 
Users should note this is an *OE* backup tool not an *email* backup tool.

Zee


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Hi Ben:

I'm not sure if you're familiar with this computer tips and hints site but I find that it has some good tips for all Windows systems. 

http://www.pchell.com/


----------



## ekim68

Ok, just got past my 8th year with ME and it's doing fine...I think it was vastly underestimated...I'm gonna drive it until it quits....


----------



## aarhus2004

*Courtesy blues_harp28.*:up:










*Here*

Cheers,

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

*Hello WinMe users,

Get your Java Update #15. (see my signature below)*

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMe users,

I decided to ignore these messages. So I worked around them - shifting them out of my way and snapping screen shots along the way. First time I have ever ignored the imperious complaints of Internet Explorer. Glad I did so. Of course I will eventually have to close it just to get rid of these foolishnesses. But as far as I am concerned IE is doing its job - I mean its working just fine.

There is, it seems no end to this new world. Oh, and don't bother to send the one with that option cos there is no one out there with the remotest interest - it was programmed years ago to go straight into a garbage bin somewhere.:up:

Cheers,

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMe users,

If you visit the *BBC News* web-site you will have noticed (if you live in *North America*) that it is a site in transition.

My experience of the transition has involved me in communication with the BBC, with the anger of some MVP's (here and elsewhere) and much experimentation in overcoming the annoyances associated with my using this particular and very large site. I append some links in this regard.

Users of Mozilla Firefox (with AdBlock Plus and Lists) will have less trouble. But my interest is in I.E.6 when used in conjunction with the MVP's Hosts file.

I have found (after proving it to my satisfaction) that three settings must be changed to make the web-site display to my satisfaction and to eliminate (perhaps restrain is better) the activity of the the pernicious Doubleclick spyware. Here they are:

1. In the MVP's Hosts file (C:\Windows) use Edit | Find _doubleclick_.
Against this entry *127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net #[MVPS.Criteria]* place an _*#*_ and remember to restore the 'Read Only' properties to the Hosts file when exiting.

2. In Internet Options | Security | Privacy tab | Websites edit and add the following: .doubleclick and .atdmt(and following the domain naming protocols adding www to both, and .net and .com each respectively) and click Block.

3. In Internet Options | Advanced | look for and check this entry "Empty Temporary Internet Files folder when browser is closed".

***********

*The Mozilla Firefox Preloader*.

I thought this an excellent addition. I still think it useful, however I cannot recommend WinMe users allow it to load on start-up nor leave it active in the Quick Launch toolbar. That is when you intend using I.E. Use it when switching to Firefox and unload it on finishing. I have every reason to believe it has been responsible for incomplete updates to Firefox and the deletion, on C:, of the Delindex.bat file.

Those links I mentioned above:

http://forums.techguy.org/5673507-post11.html
http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...b84-5b98-4f60-ab7c-ecd128b885f6&lang=en&cr=US
The final post in the above thread was a capitulation on my part since I was dealing with a very 'hot' MVP and one for whom I have had enormous respect - I think we both age 
http://forums.techguy.org/5752297-post1.html

Best wishes.

Ben.

P.S. Java update 15 still applies!


----------



## ekim68

Cool...Firefox 2.0.0.14 loaded up just fine on my ME machine...:up:

http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0.0.14/releasenotes/


----------



## aarhus2004

ekim68 said:


> Cool...Firefox 2.0.0.14 loaded up just fine on my ME machine...:up:
> 
> http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0.0.14/releasenotes/


And on mine too, Mike, thanks for the heads-up.

*Since I have Options set to automatic update I wonder why it didn't happen when I opened Firefox. Any ideas?*

Cheers,

Ben.


----------



## Blue Zee

aarhus2004 said:


> ...Since I have Options set to automatic update I wonder why it didn't happen when I opened Firefox. Any ideas?...


These probably explain it:
http://wiki.mozilla.org/Software_Update:Checking_For_Updates
and
http://kb.mozillazine.org/App.update.interval

These settings can be changed typing

*about:config*

on the FF address bar and pressing Enter.

You can then use the Filter to narrow down your search.

I'm guessing that the interval between update checks didn't reach the recheck point.

Zee


----------



## aarhus2004

Thanks for the links, Zee.

I feel slightly challenged upon a study. But I see relevant entries for the updates, and believe if I want them to be recorded more quickly all I have to do is change at least one value. Next, though, is to ascertain what the numbers shown refer to: e.g., app.update.interval *86400* app.update.timer *600000* and which app is the relevant one for instant recording of changes I have made by downloading ahead of the machine's auto-updating.

Something along those lines, Zee, is causing me some scratching of my old bald pate. 

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## Blue Zee

I never felt the need to change those values, but if you want FF to check twice daily, change 86400 (24 hours) to 43200 (12 hours).

Of course this doesn't mean it will be more efficient.

IMO that depends much more on the availability of the patch on the update server.

Info on app.update.timer:

http://kb.mozillazine.org/App.update.timer

Zee


----------



## aarhus2004

Blue Zee said:


> I never felt the need to change those values, but if you want FF to check twice daily, change 86400 (24 hours) to 43200 (12 hours).
> 
> Of course this doesn't mean it will be more efficient.
> 
> IMO that depends much more on the availability of the patch on the update server.
> 
> Info on app.update.timer:
> 
> http://kb.mozillazine.org/App.update.timer
> 
> Zee


Appreciate that link, Zee, my question really was provoked by my making the update but not finding it confirmed in the log of updates. It was, however, listed under the Help | About data.

I shall leave those settings alone.

Minor matters. I am absorbed by detail as I age!

Thanks, Zee.

Ben.


----------



## anglin_fool

Any good free firewalls that update to ME OS's. My ZoneLabs stopped updating a long time ago.

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Zee

anglin_fool said:


> Any good free firewalls that update to ME OS's. My ZoneLabs stopped updating a long time ago.
> 
> Thanks!


If it works (and it does!) why do you feel the need to update?


----------



## anglin_fool

Blue Zee said:


> If it works (and it does!) why do you feel the need to update?


I was thinking the definitions needed updating?


----------



## Blue Zee

ZoneAlarm doesn't work with definitions.

ZA is a software firewall, see this for better understanding:

What is a firewall?

Zee


----------



## anglin_fool

The program always asks to update its program. I used to say ok but then it says ME isn't supported. So it's like I am not using an up-to-date firewall.


----------



## Blue Zee

No, that only means the more recent versions of ZA require WinXP upwards OSs.

You can turn off automatic updates in Overview > Preferences tab.

Zee


----------



## anglin_fool

I did that when they said they no longer supported ME. i.e., why would a firewall need updating in XP, but as they say, not for ME? It was upgraded many times when they did support ME. I just thought they were definitions.

Which goes back to my question. Is there a free firewall provider that still supports ME.


----------



## aarhus2004

http://forums.techguy.org/18-all-other-software/

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMe users,

Please excuse a sailor's jargon!

A while ago in this thread we learned, what some of us perhaps found alarming, about the possible ending of *AVG Free*. I believe we have since had reassurances that this may have been a rumour. I am not sure about it one way or another.

It did prompt me to explore alternatives. Among them *AVAST Free*. *Here*.

Ignore the fact that I do not use anti-virus, free or software, on my WinMe computer. This as a normal course of events. But since aquiring (probably temporarily) an XP computer in the form of an Asus A9Rp Notebook I have something to share. On the laptop (Notebook) I am using *AVAST*. I like it well enough to have installed it on my WinMe machine also - for testing purposes.

On the laptop I had first of all used *AVG* with which most of us are very familiar. It had been some time since I had used it - a couple of years at least. Try as I may I could not become comfortable with it. I downloaded *AVAST*. And have been delighted in every way with it. It is a no-nonsense freeware, and I believe is at least as efficient as *AVG*. If not more so. I has several features which I find particularly impressive perhaps merely by their ease of use (*AVG* may have them too but I was daunted by its GUI and settings).

In *AVAST* (and the subject of one of the *attached*) is the *VRDB*. This can be configured readily to run in several modes or not at all. The depth of scanning is a simple adjustment too - a sliding bar-scale. I have not found scanning schedules and this has not deterred me, but updates are automatic with a check at boot-up. A HDD boot-sector scan can be programmed to run at boot-up or not - user's choice.

I think *Avast* great value for the money!! :up:

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, good stuff Ben...AVG has been losing me as of late...Going the way of Norton and McAfee, IMO...Too ubiquitous...


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello WinMe users,

If you have a version of Process Explorer which is working - *STAY WITH IT *- do not think of updating and downloading a newer version. Do not delete the version you have. No old versions are available by design. I know this to be a fact. If you wish please read these threads on the System Internals website:

*Here* and *here*

*Process Explorer - Major changes afoot. BEWARE.*

Mr Russinovitch and his superb tool - *Process Explorer* - are now part and parcel of Microsoft. Only one version is available across the net - the current one *11.13*. And only the then current version maybe available in the future.

This current version does not work with Windows 9x or Windows NT. It is not about to be made to do so. The TechNet download site, and home to Process Explorer, makes no mention of these limitations - in fact quite the contrary. It says that it is compatible.

Cheers.

Ben.

P.S. Perhaps you have, as I have, a buddy who has a working copy. Perhaps he or she may share it - as did mine - thanks* GoJoAGoGo *.

Pass the word to friends who are not members here yet use P.E.


----------



## Blue Zee

Old versions of Process Explorer _were_ available here:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_process_explorer/

Technet removed the old files so links no longer work...:down:

That's simply stupid.

But wondering why FileHippo doesn't use this link...
http://www.filehippo.com/download/b1ccff64d93539021e5d35ad2c08b3ef/download

Process Explorer 10.2 is the last version before being taken over by Microsoft.

Note and warning: it doesn't work well on my *WinXP*!

Zee


----------



## aarhus2004

aarhus2004 said:


> ...
> P.S. Perhaps you have, as I have, a buddy who has a working copy. Perhaps he or she may share it - as did mine - thanks* GoJoAGoGo *....


Hello WinMe users,

The version referred to is .*Process Explorer v. 8.6.1.0* and works well...

I have tried, on my system built in 1999, the following versions courtesy, *Blue Zee *and *TheOutcaste*, 10.05, 10.20, 10.21 and each of them proved overwhelming to my system. Version 10.20 is still to be found on the Hippo site by dint of hard searching.

I have shifted my emphasis to the versions in the 9. range and will test any found (or donated), reporting back to this thread.

The version provided in my list of useful freewares (see Post 335 above) should *not be used* since it now yields version 11.13 (May '08).

Best wishes to all.

Ben.

Edit 1. Updates.

*All the versions:* *Here*.

The disastrous one - quickly replaced! *Here* and *here*.

Finally, in summary:

Process Explorer has had many versions associated with it.
For WinMe users the only version available and for download is 8.61 - see attachment. Users may have other versions but they are no longer available for download.

The latest version is *NOT* suited to WinMe. (v.11.13).

And that, as far as I am concerned, is that.

Cheers. :up:

Ben. (a*arhus2004*)

.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Jo...I've been looking..:up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

I not sure if this free malware scanner, "a-squared Free 3.5" by Emsi Software has been mentioned in this thread. Now that Ad-aware is no longer compatible with Win ME, I find this program is a good substitute. I have it installed on both my Win ME and XP. It's a very solid freeware program that provides definition updates daily. It will scan your whole system in about 20-30 mins. Also you can right click on any single file and scan it.

Emsi Software has 3 other freeware programs, "a-squared Command Line Scanner 3.5", "a-squared HiJackFree 3.1" and "a-squared Anti-Dialer 3.5". I haven't tried these yet but I'm sure they also will be good programs to use. "a-squared HiJackFree 3.1" has a larger interface and looks like a program worth trying. I'll report back when I do try it.

All Emsi Software is compatible with Windows 98, ME, 2000, XP, 2003 Server and Vista.

You can check out these programs from this link:
http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/download

Happy scanning ...


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

ekim68 said:


> Thanks Jo...I've been looking..:up:


You're welcome.

I installed the "a-squared HiJackFree 3.1" program. It's not a scanner but rather an analysis tool which is more than I expected. Here's a quote from the tutorial:

_ *"a-squared HiJackFree is a detailed system analysis tool which helps advanced users to detect and remove all types of Hijackers, Spyware, Adware, Trojans and Worms."*_

The program has 5 sections that checks Processes, Ports, AutoRuns, Services and Others. The Processes section after hitting the refresh button several times will color code each entry to Green, Yellow or Red. The Red entries are considered "hostile programs" and can be removed and stored in Quarantine. Fortunately, all my entires were Green ... :up:

Ben, I think you will enjoy toying around with this program ... 

*The tutorial is a must to read before you start.*

Tutorial link:
http://www.emsisoft.com/en/kb/articles/tec061010/


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I installed the "a-squared HiJackFree 3.1" program. It's not a scanner but rather an analysis tool which is more than I expected. Here's a quote from the tutorial:
> 
> _ *"a-squared HiJackFree is a detailed system analysis tool which helps advanced users to detect and remove all types of Hijackers, Spyware, Adware, Trojans and Worms."*_
> 
> The program has 5 sections that checks Processes, Ports, AutoRuns, Services and Others. The Processes section after hitting the refresh button several times will color code each entry to Green, Yellow or Red. The Red entries are considered "hostile programs" and can be removed and stored in Quarantine. Fortunately, all my entires were Green ... :up:
> 
> Ben, I think you will enjoy toying around with this program ...
> 
> The tutorial is a must to read before you start.
> 
> Tutorial link:
> http://www.emsisoft.com/en/kb/articles/tec061010/


I did enjoy my first hour of this tool. Thanks for it Joe. May I suggest you make bold (in your post above) "*The tutorial is a must to read before you start.*"

Those small folder icons in the LH pane appear to be without colour when nothing is to be seen in the RH pane - as far as I can determine i.e.

I deleted on ActiveX entry carelessly (right click Delete) I have about 6 all-told colour RED. I half-expected to find it in Quarantine but on a second read of the tutorial I realised I had goofed. No problem. I will get the rest rightly placed in Q and check them out.

All in all a worthwhile check of one's system's status. Coming at the nasties from a slightly different direction. I wonder how you find it on XP?

Cheers. Joe.

Ben.

Edit 1.

I don't find the instructions for removing malware easily understood, Joe. These are here:
*
1.2. Removing identified Malware *.

..."select the process from the list and then click on the "Kill process" button in the menu on the left-hand side."

I can't find a kill process button".

And this has me baffled:

"For this reason, you should also delete the corresponding program file of the process: Select the "Delete file" checkbox. It is a good idea not to completely delete the file but rather first place it in quarantine, so that it can be restored if it turns out that it was not Malware but rather a necessary program. Select the "Save backup" checkbox to do this."

"Delete file" checkbox - where is this found? And this is where: Save backup" checkbox?

Serves me right for addling my brain-remnants by staying-up all night!!

Come on, Joe, put your young brain to work on behalf of an old fella. Please.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> ..."select the process from the list and then click on the "Kill process" button in the menu on the left-hand side."
> 
> I can't find a kill process button".


I only have this program installed on Win XP, so it's possible some functions may not be compatible with Win ME. I will install it on Win ME later and let you know.

Yes, definitely this is coming at the nasties from a different direction ... 

Check out the attachment.


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I only have this program installed on Win XP, so it's possible some functions may not be compatible with Win ME. I will install it on Win ME later and let you know.
> 
> Yes, definitely this is coming at the nasties from a different direction ...
> 
> Check out the attachment.


Hello Joe,

Thanks for the above attachment. Clearly my WinMe lacks those choices in the LH pane. I can find no reference to this in the forums (of the freeware). So I would appreciate knowing whether your Me has the same omissions or not.

:up:

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> Thanks for the above attachment. Clearly my WinMe lacks those choices in the LH pane. I can find no reference to this in the forums (of the freeware). So I would appreciate knowing whether your Me has the same omissions or not.
> 
> :up:
> 
> Ben.


Hi Ben:

Wow, my Win ME has all the functions for this program. I guess you may of gotten a corrupt installation file. Uninstall the program and try to remove all traces of the program files with JV16 PowerTools and then install a new file.

The site has 5 different download mirror options, try a different one.

Good luck ...


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Hi Ben:
> 
> Wow, my Win ME has all the functions for this program. I guess you may of gotten a corrupt installation file. Uninstall the program and try to remove all traces of the program files with JV16 PowerTools and then install a new file.
> 
> The site has 5 different download mirror options, try a different one.
> 
> Good luck ...


Thanks, Joe. That worked. Uninstalled the Mirror 3 d/load and used the Mirror 2 one.

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

aarhus2004 said:


> Thanks, Joe. That worked. Uninstalled the Mirror 3 d/load and used the Mirror 2 one.
> 
> Ben.


You're welcome, I'm glad it worked out. My Win ME showed all Green entries in the Processes function ... :up:

Have you tried the "a-squared Free 3.5" malware scanner? As I mentioned in Post # 388, it's a good program with daily updates and a right click on any file to scan feature.

Joe


----------



## aarhus2004

GoJoAGoGo said:


> You're welcome, I'm glad it worked out. My Win ME showed all Green entries in the Processes function ... :up:
> 
> Have you tried the "a-squared Free 3.5" malware scanner? As I mentioned in Post # 388, it's a good program with daily updates and a right click on any file to scan feature.
> 
> Joe


Hello Joe,

I am going to stay with the first mentioned pro tem, Joe. the 'HiJackFree' version 3.1
There was nothing amiss with my first download. I was on a different page from you is all it was.

I was working on the 'Others' section (see attached) which only allows a Kill or Delete of Malwares. And the givens are not necessarily malware even if coloured red.

I actually think I am out of my depth with this tool, Joe.

We never did discuss Autoruns and I don't consider myself qualified to understand it. So I will leave you and Mike with these a-squared ones. In view of the seeming fact that WinMe is no longer of interest to the malefactors I am content with my routines and the freewares I have.

But this thread is for anyone. So keep posting, Joe.

Best wishes.

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

I do agree the HijackFree 3.1 is exactly what was mentioned in the tutorial for *"advanced users"*. I often find myself lost inside the program and have since removed it from both PC's. Though I will go back to the program as an option if my system becomes infected with nasty malware that other programs are unable to remove.

I've been using the "a-squared Free 3.5" program on both my PC's now for over a month with no problems. It has a very friendly user interface and does a good job of scanning your system for malware plus has a right click on any file to scan feature.

Since a lot of malware software companies are abandoning support for Win 98/ME, I find the "a-squared Free 3.5" malware scanning program an excellent option.

As you can see from the attachment, the interface is very basic and easy to use.

Happy scanning ...


----------



## ekim68

As an aside, I once ran into a ME machine that had a virus in several places but it didn't do any real damage since it was looking for XP files...Ah, the good old days...


----------



## ekim68

Firefox 3.0 doesn't work on ME....


----------



## Blue Zee

Just found this on the WinME NG:

Resources For Windows Me

Courtesy of _"Heirloom"_, the guy with the famous _"Old and..."_ signatures (people visiting that NG will know what I mean).

Zee


----------



## aarhus2004

Thanks to *Blue Zee* for the reminder of the pleasure Heirloom's posts always gave - if I, as a newbie, didn't always understand them, there was always a smile to be had from his signature!

I am sure *Heirloom* wouldn't mind my quoting his most recent post in microsoft.public.windowsme.general - here it is:

Dated June 30. 2008



> It has been a long time since I have seen this site referenced on here. I always found it to be useful for a number of situations and concerns.
> 
> Hopefully, some of you will find it the same........
> 
> http://www.kayodeok.btinternet.co.uk/favorites/kbasewinme.htm#kbsolprb
> 
> Heirloom, old and my foot hurts


And, if I may, I add the link to the complete list of Topics and Systems in Microsoft Public Newsgroups as accessed by Outlook Express - from *James A. Eshelman*'s (Aumha) site here.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Blue Zee...Got to keep the libraries up to date..:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well, since this machine keeps on going like the energy bunny, a couple of things:

Still getting updates for Firefox and Java...They aren't deserting me yet...

http://www.java.com/en/download/windows98me_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80

And for Firefox:

http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0.0.16/releasenotes/


----------



## aarhus2004

Many thanks, Mike.:up::up:


----------

